# This~or~That THREAD



## wvjenna (Nov 10, 2005)

K guys...time to find out what ya'll like! I'll start us out with a "this or that" question, next person answers it and posts their own question.

Plain or peanut M&M's?

Jennifer


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 10, 2005)

plain.

Beatles or Stones?


----------



## Emma (Nov 10, 2005)

beatles

tall or short.


----------



## curvluver (Nov 10, 2005)

tall

brain or brawn


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 10, 2005)

Brains!

Brady Bunch or Partridge Family?


----------



## Emma (Nov 10, 2005)

edit, it's been answered before me


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2005)

hmmmm... I wanted to play along too....why did the "This or That" end?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 10, 2005)

Partrige Family

Betty or Wilma?


----------



## curvluver (Nov 10, 2005)

Wilma (hubba hubba...)

Brass or WoodWind


----------



## Aliena (Nov 10, 2005)

Woodwind, definitely!!

Scented candles with wine or incense and a cold beer?


----------



## Emma (Nov 10, 2005)

incense and a cold beer

Big belly or fat ass?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 10, 2005)

fat ass.

Samantha (Bewitched) or Jeannie?


----------



## Aliena (Nov 10, 2005)

Hands down, Samantha!!

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2005)

Tea.

Washing dishes in a dishwasher or Washing dishes by hand?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 10, 2005)

Dishwasher, hands down.

Chinese food or Italian?


----------



## wvjenna (Nov 10, 2005)

Italian all the way!!!!!

Top or bottom


----------



## Emma (Nov 10, 2005)

edit

someone beat me again 

bottom

dark hair or light?


----------



## Aliena (Nov 10, 2005)

Dark!!

earth tones or bright colors?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 10, 2005)

Earth tones.

Don Knotts or Jerry Lewis?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 10, 2005)

Jerry Lewis


Hugs or kisses??


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, if I absolutely have to pick one - hugs!

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 10, 2005)

Pepsi

dogs or cats?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 10, 2005)

Dogs

Rice or Potatoes?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 10, 2005)

potatoes

sweet or salty


----------



## Emma (Nov 10, 2005)

salty hehe  

Sweet or sour.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 10, 2005)

Sweet


Vintage or new?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 10, 2005)

Vintage. 

Imperial or Emperical?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 10, 2005)

Emperical.

Fast or strong?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 10, 2005)

strong


rain or snow?


----------



## wvjenna (Nov 10, 2005)

Snow


turkey or chicken


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 10, 2005)

Turkey.

Sexier: French or Italian?


----------



## jamyjam224 (Nov 10, 2005)

edited 

Italian

Beer or Wine?


----------



## curvluver (Nov 10, 2005)

beer

rain or snow


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 10, 2005)

Rain.

Red Shirt or Black Shirt?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 10, 2005)

Red Shirt

Toes or fingers?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 10, 2005)

fingers

Sexier: lace or satin


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 10, 2005)

Lace!

Vacation: Cabin in the Mountains or House on the Beach?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 10, 2005)

House.

Liberty or death?


----------



## Zoom (Nov 10, 2005)

Death.

Rosencranz or Guildenstern?


----------



## jamie (Nov 10, 2005)

always Guil.

Chicken or beef


----------



## KeKe (Nov 10, 2005)

Nevermind...i knew I was gonna mess this up


----------



## fatlane (Nov 10, 2005)

Beef.

Mexico or Canada?


----------



## Ash (Nov 10, 2005)

Canada. 

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 10, 2005)

Vanilla

Regular chips or ruffles?


----------



## Tina (Nov 10, 2005)

Regular chips.

Back massage or foot massage?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 11, 2005)

Tina said:


> Regular chips.
> 
> Back massage or foot massage?




Back. 

soft kisses or hard?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh Hard!!

Airplane or drive?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

Drive.

Laptop or desktop?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 11, 2005)

Desktop baby. 

Coffee or tea? (or me?? ha!)


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Decaf green tea on ice.

Feather bed or Tempurpedic?

(sorry not to have answered "you", but, well, I'm taken)


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Tempurpedic.

Tastes great or less filling?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

You're asking that here???  

Tastes great, of course.

Silk or sheepskin?


----------



## Aliena (Nov 11, 2005)

MMMmmm...SsssiiiiLLLKKK!!!

nice and easy or rough and hard??


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Aliena said:


> nice and easy or rough and hard??




YES!!!!

lick or suck?


----------



## Aliena (Nov 11, 2005)

Definitely suck!!  

oils or lotions?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Raspberry Kama Sutra oil... :kiss2: 

Night owl or early riser?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Tina said:


> Raspberry Kama Sutra oil... :kiss2:
> 
> Night owl or early riser?



Night Owl

Soda or pop?


----------



## Aliena (Nov 11, 2005)

I wanna Pop...I wanna ssshhhaaassstttaaaa....

silky bikinis or granny panties?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Bikinis!

Hips, Breasts, or Bellies?


----------



## Aliena (Nov 11, 2005)

The Fat man's breasts are the best!! Yummmy!! 

Barry White or Marvin Gaye?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Barry White baby..........

top or bottom?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Bottom.

Celly or Land-line?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Bottom.
> 
> Celly or Land-line?



Cell

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Chocolate!


"Football" or "American Football"?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Chocolate!
> 
> 
> "Football" or "American Football"?



Football.

Yes or No?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes. 

Daydream or lucid dream?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Yes! When in doubt, ALWAYS yes!

Acoustic guitar or electric?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Dammit. Too slow.

Lucid dream. (I love mine.)

Still stands: acoustic or electric?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Yes! When in doubt, ALWAYS yes!
> 
> Acoustic guitar or electric?



Electric

Freedom or posession?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Freedom.


Green eyes or Blue?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Freedom.  

Chocolate milk or Gevalia liquer?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Jay West Coast said:


> Freedom.
> 
> 
> Green eyes or Blue?



Blue

slap or tickle?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Gevalia Liquor. Tickle.

Starbucks or Local Coffee Shop?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Local Shop

Before or after?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Before -- it's all possibility then.

Thanksgiving or Christmas?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Tina said:


> Before -- it's all possibility then.
> 
> Thanksgiving or Christmas?



Thanksgiving


meatballs or sausage?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Sausage.

Fast or Slow?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Slow.

Gothic or Modern?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

That's a good one.

Gothic, I think.


Upper Lip, or Lower Lip?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Me, too. But not by a mile.

Upper lip...

Music or movies?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Music.

Going to Sleep, or Waking Up?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Going to sleep -- all snuggly and comfy.

Metal or Classical?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Metal.

Rolex or Rolaids?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Helluva choice, there, Jay.

I'll go with Rolex for $500, Jay.

Pulp Fiction or Kill Bill?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Pulp Fiction.

Rolaids _could_ get you out of sticky situations, I figure....

Lover or Loved?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh, man, that's tough -- both are fabulous! You're deep, man, deep.

Lover.

Ocean or mountains?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Ocean.

Knowing or Feeling?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Feeling, definitely.

Heavenly clouds or blue sky? (no bias in that question!)


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Well, if the clouds are HEAVENLY, then I'd have to go with them!

Masking Tape or Scotch?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Good choice! 

Scotch.

Non-objective or Realism?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Non-objective.

F-Sharp or B-Flat?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 11, 2005)

F-Sharp, definitely (I much prefer off-chords though that fit in a song somewhere.)

petrified lizard antlers or radioactive goldfish talons?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 11, 2005)

Petra

Bagels or Muffins?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 11, 2005)

Bagels

Iodized salt or Sea Salt?


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2005)

Sea salt (better to make skin scrub with)

Going out or staying in?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 11, 2005)

Staying in.

Lights on or lights off?


----------



## curvluver (Nov 11, 2005)

lights off...

single malt, or blended?


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2005)

Lights on (assuming they're not spotlights or anything!!) How about: lamp on. haha.

Toasted or untoasted?


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2005)

Wait. I might be playing wrong--if all of these are supposed to be about sex, then 'toasted or untoasted' is gonna make me sound like a freak.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 11, 2005)

lol Nope, it's not all about sex. Just thought I'd throw in a little something besides my usual 70's nostalgia bits.

Toasted!

Bacon or Sausage? (and I swear this has nothing to do with sex)


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Bacon!

Bagel again: butter or cream cheese?


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> lol Nope, it's not all about sex. Just thought I'd throw in a little something besides my usual 70's nostalgia bits.
> 
> Toasted!
> 
> Bacon or Sausage? (and I swear this has nothing to do with sex)



(well then, Lilly, you're not having sex the right way! j/k)


----------



## vix (Nov 11, 2005)

cream cheese.

Tatoo's love them or hate them?


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 11, 2005)

vix said:


> cream cheese.
> 
> Tatoo's love them or hate them?




Hate them!  

Pacino or De Niro?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

De Niro (even though he's made some really crappy choices of roles lately)

Piano or guitar?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Nov 11, 2005)

Guitar!

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## vix (Nov 11, 2005)

coffee (I live on the stuff)

butt or boobs


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 11, 2005)

butt

David Letterman or Jay Leno?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

Letterman.

Left or right?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Left

My place or yours?


----------



## Aliena (Nov 11, 2005)

Yours!! 

Come or Go?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Come!

walk or run?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 11, 2005)

walk

scented candles or scented incense?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

Candles.

Elton John or Boy George?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 11, 2005)

Elton John



Tiny Dancer or I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Tiny Dancer

Roger Daltrey or Robert Plant??


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2005)

Robert Plant!


ice hockey or floor hockey?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 11, 2005)

Hmm... Neither! Figure Skating... 


Uma or Oprah?


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2005)

NEITHER! Figure skating

Summer or Winter?


----------



## old_dogsoldier (Nov 11, 2005)

Winter.

Shit or go blind?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

LMAO!

Shit, thankyouverymuch!

Autumn leaves or the first snowfall of Winter?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 11, 2005)

Leaves!

SVU or Criminal Intent?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Neither -- sorry. 


The Holy Grail or The Life of Brian?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 11, 2005)

The Holy Grail


almond joy or mounds


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 11, 2005)

neither ---snickers

Bedknobs and Broomsticks or Mary Poppins?


----------



## toni (Nov 11, 2005)

poppins
older or younger?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 11, 2005)

younger

green towel or no towel


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> younger
> 
> green towel or no towel




No Towel (LOL)

Beach or Shore?


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 11, 2005)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Hmm... Neither! Figure Skating...
> 
> 
> Uma or Oprah?


Oprah

French Fried:eat1: or mashed?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 11, 2005)

LurkingBBW said:


> Oprah
> 
> French Fried:eat1: or mashed?




Woo hoo, mashed!!!!!

Slippers or barefoot?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 11, 2005)

bare feet

onomatopoiea or alliteration?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Alliteration.

Sunroom or Greenhouse?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 11, 2005)

Tina said:


> Alliteration.
> 
> Sunroom or Greenhouse?



Sunroom. 

Christmas or Thanksgiving?

(Sorry! if you don't participate in either, then you can wait for another question.  

((Shouldn't we do that anyway, if you're answer is "I don't do that" or "Neither" and no other option, shouldn't you just wait?))


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanksgiving.

I don't know or neither?


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> No Towel (LOL)
> 
> Beach or Shore?




agreed, no towel. God, i can't wait for show us your ass day. or whatever it's called.


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, I think so, AnnMarie.

Neither.  

Dressed up or dressed down?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

Dressed down.

Spongebob or Patrick?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

Patrick.

Purr or bark?


----------



## Jes (Nov 11, 2005)

Purr!

3/4 or profile?


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

3/4

Fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

Fiction.

Peanuts or popcorn?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 11, 2005)

Popcorn (although I love peanuts, too!) and Patrick (I had to answer that one). 

Tootsie Rolls or Salt Water Taffy?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 11, 2005)

Salt Water Taffy


Pumpkin Pie or Pecan Pie


----------



## Tina (Nov 11, 2005)

My mother's pumpkin pie, with whipped cream.

Ring finger or middle finger?


----------



## toni (Nov 11, 2005)

ring finger
hot and poor or ugly and rich


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

Hot and poor. Describes me to a T.

Paper or plastic?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 11, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Hot and poor. Describes me to a T.
> 
> Paper or plastic?



I'm just going to keep answering others as well... lol

Hot and poor, or hot and rich, but that wasn't an option. LOL

Plastic, if you're asking like a bagboy.

East Coast or West?


----------



## toni (Nov 11, 2005)

east coast

mashed potatos or french fries


----------



## Angel (Nov 11, 2005)

toni said:


> east coast
> 
> mashed potatos or french fries



my Mom's real mashed potatoes


making love/sex or cuddling?


----------



## toni (Nov 11, 2005)

making love 

cable or satellite


----------



## Ash (Nov 11, 2005)

cable

curly hair or straight hair?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 11, 2005)

I wanna play....

straight hair

Thin crust or deep dish


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

DEEP DISH

Trance or techno?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 11, 2005)

Neither - doo-wop.

Ford or Chevy?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

Dammit. You're not supposed to "neither" out. Otherwise, I could answer...

Neither. Freightliner.

See? Defeats the purpose.

I'll put you down for "Techno" and then answer your question...

Ford.

Camryn or Calista?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 11, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Dammit. You're not supposed to "neither" out. Otherwise, I could answer...
> 
> Neither. Freightliner.
> 
> ...



THANK YOU!!! If you can't pick, you should just let someone else answer, and you can ask your question later when there is something you can choose. 

Now, I'll say Camryn - even though I'm not a big fan, but she's got the fat girl thing goin' on, and Calista, frankly, freaks my ass out. 

Popsicle or Fudgesicle?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

Popsicle. The other name just freaks me out.

Zeppelins or blimps?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 11, 2005)

blimps

pen or pencil?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 11, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Popsicle. The other name just freaks me out.
> 
> Zeppelins or blimps?




I'll have to pick the Zeppelins of the past, I like a good boom and the Goodyear just doesn't have that type of potential. LOL 


*edit, D'oh! I'll answer Cindy's too.... *

I like pens. 

I can't think of anything.... 

bodywash or bar soap?


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 11, 2005)

Pencil, Jest incase i need to Erase a mistake on one of my drawings 

Yesterday or Tomorrow?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

Bar soap, PLEASE. I don't like the loufa anymore. Used to, but then my nerves went all to hell and, well, the loufa isn't my friend anymore.

Don't Eat the Yellow Snow or Valley Girl?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

Gspoon said:


> Pencil, Jest incase i need to Erase a mistake on one of my drawings
> 
> Yesterday or Tomorrow?



Tomorrow.

Multiple threads or single thread?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 11, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Bar soap, PLEASE. I don't like the loufa anymore. Used to, but then my nerves went all to hell and, well, the loufa isn't my friend anymore.
> 
> Don't Eat the Yellow Snow or Valley Girl?



Valley Girl!!!! 

Like, Ohmigawd!
"Is this movie in 3D?" "No, but your face is!"

Ahhh. 

And multiple threads, I'm THAT talented.

Fridge: magnets or none?


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 11, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Tomorrow.
> 
> Multiple threads or single thread?




Sheesh, i would have to go with Single threads

Because it is too much of a hassle to go to another thread when someone has just posted in the thread you were just viewing

TV or Computer?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 11, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Valley Girl!!!!
> 
> Like, Ohmigawd!
> "Is this movie in 3D?" "No, but your face is!"
> ...



MAGNETS! YES!

My way or the highway?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

Gspoon said:


> Sheesh, i would have to go with Single threads
> 
> Because it is too much of a hassle to go to another thread when someone has just posted in the thread you were just viewing
> 
> TV or Computer?



Looks like AnnMarie stole a march on you...

Computer.

Carpet or hardwood floors?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

fatlane said:


> MAGNETS! YES!
> 
> My way or the highway?



Your way. I'm feeling submissive. LOL
And hardwood (I almost asked that earlier!)

(And hell yeah, magnets!)


electric can opener or manual?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Your way. I'm feeling submissive. LOL
> 
> (And hell yeah, magnets!)
> 
> ...



Manual... I'm feeling like exerting myself...

French Maid or Nurse?


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 12, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Your way. I'm feeling submissive. LOL
> And hardwood (I almost asked that earlier!)
> 
> (And hell yeah, magnets!)
> ...



Manual makes me feel like i have done something great

"Open that can" -Pop- "You did it, heres a Million dollars!"

Money or Love?

Fatlane: I would go with Nurse


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 12, 2005)

Let's see...

Tomorrow
Bar soap
Valley Girl
Computer
Manual

Pool or lake (for swimming)


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Manual... I'm feeling like exerting myself...
> 
> French Maid or Nurse?



LOL

Nurse, Pool, and Love - no question on that last one. 

Spoiled milk or moldy bread?? C'mon, you have to pick. It's way more fun when you have to pick from gross stuff.

LOL


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

Gspoon said:


> Manual makes me feel like i have done something great
> 
> "Open that can" -Pop- "You did it, heres a Million dollars!"
> 
> ...



Love. Tough choice, though.

Sammich or sandwich?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

BigCutieCindy said:


> Let's see...
> 
> Tomorrow
> Bar soap
> ...



POOL!

Billiards or snooker?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL
> 
> Nurse, Pool, and Love - no question on that last one.
> 
> ...




Moldy bread. That don't stank.

Death Metal or Gregorian Chants?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Moldy bread. That don't stank.
> 
> Death Metal or Gregorian Chants?



Chants. 

What's worse: being too hot or too cold?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 12, 2005)

Nurse
pool
love
moldy bread
sandwhich

sleep nekkid or jammies?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Chants.
> 
> What's worse: being too hot or too cold?



Too hot.

Day bed or overstuffed sofa?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 12, 2005)

too hot is worse

tent or RV?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

BigCutieCindy said:


> Nurse
> pool
> love
> moldy bread
> ...



_"Nobody sleeps naked in my house! He had his jammies on!" -- Nathan Arizona_

Jammies.


Mods or Rockers?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

BigCutieCindy said:


> too hot is worse
> 
> tent or RV?



Tent.

Cut back or FRENZY?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Too hot.
> 
> Day bed or overstuffed sofa?



Sandwich
Billiards
Jammies
overstuffed sofa
Mods
FRENZY!

Precious Moments: creepy or quaint?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Sandwich
> Billiards
> Jammies
> overstuffed sofa
> ...



Creepy as hell.

I'm in a LIGHTNING ROUND, I tell ya!

Bull or stallion?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Creepy as hell.
> 
> I'm in a LIGHTNING ROUND, I tell ya!
> 
> Bull or stallion?




Bull, a big badass one. 

Agreed, creepy. 

Boxers or briefs? (If this was an old one, I apologize, but I don't recall seeing, and it's so basic!)


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Bull, a big badass one.
> 
> Agreed, creepy.
> 
> Boxers or briefs? (If this was an old one, I apologize, but I don't recall seeing, and it's so basic!)


_
"My boys need a house." -- Cosmo Kramer_

Briefs

Nutella or Peanut Butter?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

fatlane said:


> _
> "My boys need a house." -- Cosmo Kramer_
> 
> Briefs
> ...



PB

Grape or strawberry jelly/jam?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

Strawberry JAM

Jeff Foxworthy or Dave Barry?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Strawberry JAM
> 
> Jeff Foxworthy or Dave Barry?




Dave Barry.... LOL, I can't even imagine picking the other. 

Lots of blankets or very few?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Dave Barry.... LOL, I can't even imagine picking the other.
> 
> Lots of blankets or very few?



Very few. I told you I don't want to be too hot.


Ozzy with Black Sabbath or Ozzy solo?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Very few. I told you I don't want to be too hot.
> 
> 
> Ozzy with Black Sabbath or Ozzy solo?




LOL, I feel like we're having a bedding argument (we'll just get a dual electric blanket and solve the issue, ok???)

Ozzy solo, and crazy, wobbling after one of the little dogs. 

Planes, Trains and Automobiles or Dirty Rotten Scoundrels?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> LOL, I feel like we're having a bedding argument (we'll just get a dual electric blanket and solve the issue, ok???)
> 
> Ozzy solo, and crazy, wobbling after one of the little dogs.
> 
> Planes, Trains and Automobiles or Dirty Rotten Scoundrels?



Dirty Rotten Scoundrels.


Brad Pitt or Matt Damon?


----------



## toni (Nov 12, 2005)

matt damon

everybody loves raymond or everybody hates chris?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Dirty Rotten Scoundrels.
> 
> 
> Brad Pitt or Matt Damon?




Acting and roles: Pitt.

To date: Damon (I love Pitt now that he's hit 40, but I can't get past the Jolie thing)

On the same note: 

Damon or Affleck?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Acting and roles: Pitt.
> 
> To date: Damon (I love Pitt now that he's hit 40, but I can't get past the Jolie thing)
> 
> ...



Everybody Loves Raymond and I'll date Ben Affleck.


Drink to excess or eat to excess?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Everybody Loves Raymond and I'll date Ben Affleck.
> 
> 
> Drink to excess or eat to excess?



What would that be? Benlane? I'd hate to see those paparazzi pics. 

Eat to excess, but only because I really don't ever want to puke from drinking again. (Made it past 30 before it ever happened). 

mp3 player or xm/cirius?


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

mp3 player. Winamp to be exact.

hot tea or iced tea?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

Iced tea - Arizona Raspberry-Flavored Iced Tea in the big can.

Automatic or stick shift?


----------



## Ash (Nov 12, 2005)

Automatic.

Thanksgiving traditions: Pumpkin Pie or Cranberry Sauce?


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

Pumpkin pie.

Mashed potatoes or candied sweet potatoes with brown sugar, cinnamon and marshmallows on top?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

Pumpkin pie.

Ginger or Mary Ann?


----------



## Ash (Nov 12, 2005)

Mashed potatoes and Mary Ann.

Corn on the cob or corn from a can?


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

On the cob, definitely. Preferably barbequed.

Toes: clear nailpolish or colored?


----------



## Ash (Nov 12, 2005)

Colored; although, I do like the dainty French pedi look. 

Cell phone or land-line?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 12, 2005)

land line.

Funk or Chill?


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Nov 12, 2005)

Chill. 

Normal socks or toe socks?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 12, 2005)

Normal. 

Street or Road?


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Nov 12, 2005)

defintely road!
Maroon 5 or Rooster


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 12, 2005)

Maroon 5. 

Friday Night or Saturday Evening?


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Nov 12, 2005)

Friday Night.

Morning person orNight Owl?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 12, 2005)

Morning Person. 

DVD or Video?


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Nov 12, 2005)

DVD.

Indie-boy or Emo-boy...?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 12, 2005)

Indie-boy

echidna or porcupine?


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Nov 12, 2005)

porcupine.

eyes or lips?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 12, 2005)

eyes

velour or corduroy?


----------



## Jes (Nov 12, 2005)

Ashley said:


> Mashed potatoes and Mary Ann.
> 
> Corn on the cob or corn from a can?




Didn't I read this in a Dr. Seuss story?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 12, 2005)

velour

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

BigCutieCindy said:


> velour
> 
> Apples or Oranges?


Apples.

Lennon or McCartney?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

Harrison.

I mean Lennon.

Peer-to-peer or RIAA?


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

Peer-to-peer.

Mild cheddar or sharp cheddar?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 12, 2005)

Sharp cheddar


Oysters: smoked or fresh


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 12, 2005)

Fresh!

Cheese slices: Yellow or White?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 12, 2005)

White cheese


pizza: thin crust or pan


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

Thin crust.

Eyes or mouth?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 12, 2005)

Eyes

Madonna or motown?


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

Motown (though I do like What it Feels Like For a Girl, though the video is just horrid)

Camping or 5-star hotel?


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 12, 2005)

Tina said:


> Motown (though I do like What it Feels Like For a Girl, though the video is just horrid)
> 
> Camping or 5-star hotel?


5 Star Hotel 

Loggins or Messina


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

Loggins.

Whipped cream or pudding (and no fair saying "both"  )


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

Tina said:


> Loggins.
> 
> Whipped cream or pudding (and no fair saying "both"  )


Pudding. Chocolate pudding.

Moe, Larry, or Curly? (3-way choice).


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

Larry.

Video at home, or out to the theatre?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 12, 2005)

Tina said:


> Larry.
> 
> Video at home, or out to the theatre?




Theater if the seats are big!  


Shampoo and conditioner or all-in-one?


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

Shampoo and conditioner (the all-in-ones never work right for my hair and are harsh).

Frank Sinatra or Paul Weller?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 12, 2005)

Frank Sinatra

dancing: slow or fast?


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Nov 12, 2005)

Fast

Rain or Snow?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 12, 2005)

Rain

John Belushi or Chevy Chase?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Rain
> 
> John Belushi or Chevy Chase?


Chevy Chase - particularly "The Three Amigos".

Tommy Smothers or Dick Smothers?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 12, 2005)

tommy


Chris Farley or John Candy


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

ValentineBBW said:


> tommy
> 
> 
> Chris Farley or John Candy


John Candy.

Darin Stevens #1 (Dick York) or #2 (Dick Sargent).


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 12, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> John Candy.
> 
> Darin Stevens #1 (Dick York) or #2 (Dick Sargent).



#1 Dick York... 


Fat novels or fat porn?


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

Love a good, thick, fat novel. 

Painted toenails or unpainted?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

Unpainted. Thet're better to suck on....



Sneakers or sandals?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 12, 2005)

Sandals.

Sandals or high heels?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

Sandals (I'd look funny in heels.)

Hamburger or cheeseburger?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 12, 2005)

hamburger

french fries or sweet potato french fries?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 12, 2005)

cheeseburger.

city or country?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 12, 2005)

swamptoad said:


> hamburger
> 
> french fries or sweet potato french fries?


 
French fries.

French fries or onion rings?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

Onion rings.

Willie Nelson or Rick Nelson?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 12, 2005)

Rick Nelson

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 12, 2005)

Short Hair. 

Ball or Bat?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> Short Hair.
> 
> Ball or Bat?


Ball.

Stan Laurel or Oliver Hardy?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 12, 2005)

Oliver Hardy

Dominos or Pizza Hut?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

Pizza Hut.

Big Mac or Whopper?


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 12, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Pizza Hut.
> 
> Big Mac or Whopper?


Big Mac

BBW or SSBBW?


----------



## toni (Nov 12, 2005)

bbw
dry clean or wash


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 12, 2005)

wash

6 inch or 12 inch sub sandwich


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 12, 2005)

12inch sub. 

Up or Down?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> 12inch sub.
> 
> Up or Down?


Up.

Ear lobe or neck?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 12, 2005)

earlobe


massage or tickling


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 12, 2005)

Massage... 

Nibble or suck?


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 12, 2005)

Nibble, Cause Hamsters do that when they eat 

Would you rather lose your arms or your legs?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 12, 2005)

legs


would you rather lose your vision or your hearing?


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 12, 2005)

I cant stand the thought of losing my Vision. so Hearing would have to be it

Forgot the Other question 

Bald or hair down to your butt?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 12, 2005)

hair down to the butt

tylenol or exedrin


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 12, 2005)

Tylenol I suppose

Forgetten or hatefully remembered?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 12, 2005)

Good one Gspoon.

Forgotten.

Soup or salad?


----------



## Tina (Nov 12, 2005)

Depends. Hmmm... it's cold out today, so

Soup.

Grape juice or apple juice?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 12, 2005)

apple juice


the smell of bread baking or bacon frying


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 12, 2005)

Bread. 

Import or Export?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

Export.

Beer - bottles or cans?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 12, 2005)

bottles


beer or mixed drinks


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 12, 2005)

Mixed drinks!!!!! 


Nightline or Inside Edition?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 12, 2005)

Nightline.

Cartoon Network or Boomerang?


----------



## Tina (Nov 13, 2005)

Cartoon Network.

Train or Plane?


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 13, 2005)

Train, i have always wanted to ride a train!

A or B?


----------



## wvjenna (Nov 13, 2005)

B

(wow, I had no idea this would be a popular idea for a thread )

Pie or cake

J


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 13, 2005)

cake

sounds of silence or sounds of sound?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 13, 2005)

Sound...

Bugs Bunny or Greg the Bunny?


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 13, 2005)

Bugs Bunny

Bath or Shower


----------



## Tina (Nov 13, 2005)

Bath, but my ass won't fit. 

Woods or rain forest?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 13, 2005)

woods


flannel or fleece


----------



## plumpnpretty (Nov 13, 2005)

White

Weed or Hash


----------



## plumpnpretty (Nov 13, 2005)

Damn could have sworn it was something bout cheese

Fleece

Weed or Hash


----------



## Tina (Nov 13, 2005)

Well, digging back to my toking days... hash.  

Music: Ravi Shankar or Esteban? (IOW, Arabic/bellydance or Spanish/Flamenco)


----------



## plumpnpretty (Nov 13, 2005)

Esteban

Salsa or Merengue


----------



## Tina (Nov 13, 2005)

Merengue.

Jazz or Blues?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 13, 2005)

Blues.

Russia or China?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 13, 2005)

Russia

vicodin or tylenol 3?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 13, 2005)

Tylenol 3.

Conan or Kilborn?


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 13, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Tylenol 3.
> 
> Conan or Kilborn?


Conan - hands down

leaded or unleaded?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2005)

Unleaded - like they give us a choice nowadays.....

Sugar or spice?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 13, 2005)

Spice

thongs or granny undies?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2005)

Thongs.

Car or pickup truck?


----------



## Tina (Nov 13, 2005)

Car. 

Cotton or poly blend?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2005)

Cotton.

Natural grass or Astroturf?


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 13, 2005)

natural grass

give or receive?


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Nov 13, 2005)

natural grass.

In the spirit of the Holidays

Turkey: White meat or dark meat?


----------



## vix (Nov 13, 2005)

give

pantyhose or stockings


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 13, 2005)

white meat

stockings

whipped or riced potatoes


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2005)

Whipped.

Corn or green beans?


----------



## Tina (Nov 13, 2005)

Green beans, okie style with a bit of bacon, green pepper and potatoes.


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 13, 2005)

Corn.

Bug or Windshield?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2005)

Windshield - definitely windshield.

Sneeze - cover with hand, or let it fly?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 13, 2005)

Cover.

Wipe on pants or wipe on shirt?


----------



## Tina (Nov 13, 2005)

What am I wiping?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2005)

Tina said:


> What am I wiping?


Don't go there, Tina!!!


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Cover.
> 
> Wipe on pants or wipe on shirt?


Wipe on shirt.

Yellow mustard (French's) or brown (Gulden's)??


----------



## Tina (Nov 13, 2005)

Heh. 

Brown.

Necking or deep conversation?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2005)

Depends who you're with. If it's me and Sandie, I like either - with a slight preference for necking.

Ralph Kramden or Ed Norton?


----------



## Tina (Nov 13, 2005)

Ralph Kramden.

Pillows: Down or Foam?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 13, 2005)

Foam.

Coffee or espresso?


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 14, 2005)

espresso.

aluminum cans or plastic bottles?


----------



## Zoe (Nov 14, 2005)

Whichever, if they can be recycled. 

November or April?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2005)

aluminum cans

the car radio or car cd player?


----------



## Zoe (Nov 14, 2005)

Car cd player.

Gold or platinum?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2005)

gold

stone washed splash paint pants, or Screech's *saved by the bell* pants?


----------



## Zoe (Nov 14, 2005)

stonewashed pants

Fire or ice?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2005)

ice
learning about earth science, or learning about physical science?


----------



## Zoe (Nov 14, 2005)

learning about earth science

Hot dogs or no food at all?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2005)

Hot dogs

ice cream or sherbert?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 14, 2005)

ice cream

hampsters or guniea pigs?


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 14, 2005)

Guinea pigs...they don't get lost inside your couch!

socks: plain or patterned?


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2005)

Plain, and soft.

Fireplace or bonfire?


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 14, 2005)

bonfire

cheddar or swiss?


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2005)

Cheddar -- sharp

Bahamas or Ireland?


----------



## Aliena (Nov 14, 2005)

Ireland, definitely!!!!:wubu: 

Soup or salad?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 14, 2005)

Soup.

Tip jar or cover charge?


----------



## curvluver (Nov 14, 2005)

Tip Jar definitely 

Ginger or MaryAnn


----------



## fatlane (Nov 14, 2005)

MaryAnn

The Professor or Gilligan?


----------



## paralegalpie (Nov 14, 2005)

deffinitely Gilligan. He may have been a bit of a dolt, but he was the comic relief. He made the whole show worth watching.

Canadian Bacon or American Bacon?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 14, 2005)

Canadian Bacon.

Kevin Bacon or Sir Francis Bacon?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 14, 2005)

Kevin Bacon

guyots or seamounts?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 14, 2005)

Seamounts.

Black widow or brown recluse?


----------



## Tina (Nov 14, 2005)

I would think the black widow would be most appropriate for Dim converations, as she actually eats something...  

Marinara or alfredo?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 14, 2005)

Alfredo.

007 - Sean Connery or Roger Moore?


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2005)

Sean Connery, even though he's a wife-beating jerk IRL.

Romanesque or Art Deco?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2005)

Tina said:


> Romanesque or Art Deco?



Romanesque.

Sweet-n-Sour or Hot-n-Sour?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 15, 2005)

hot and sour


sassy or spunky?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2005)

Spunky!

Crawfish or Lobster?


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2005)

Lobster.

Sunrise or Sunset?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2005)

Sunrise.

Interstate or Scenic Byway?


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2005)

Scenic byway.

Castles: European or Medieval?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2005)

Tina said:


> Scenic byway.
> 
> Castles: European or Medieval?



Medieval.

Would rather live in a desert with hot summers and cool winters, or in the arctic with cool summers and bitterly cold winters?


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2005)

Desert; that's what air conditioning is for.

Mac or PC?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 15, 2005)

PC. Why would I want a computer that isn't vulnerable to attacks? Oh.. Wait.

Ford or Chevy?


----------



## curvluver (Nov 15, 2005)

Ford

Hot and Humid, or Icy Cold


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2005)

Icy cold.

Door bell or door knocker?


----------



## curvluver (Nov 15, 2005)

Knocker

Draught beer or bottled beer


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2005)

Dr. Frankenstein: "(Sound of giant door knockers) What Knockers!"
Assistant: "(embarressed) Oh.... thank you, Doctor." 

Perfume, or not?


----------



## Jes (Nov 15, 2005)

I can answer both of these together: i use draught beer AS perfume. Very good for attracting the guys.

Monkey paw or rabbit's foot?


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 15, 2005)

Monkey's Paw--it's a great story.

Silk or Satin?


----------



## vix (Nov 15, 2005)

definately silk

horror or romantic film


----------



## plumpnpretty (Nov 15, 2005)

Romantic flick


Finger or Tongue?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 15, 2005)

Finger. And Art Deco.

Mel Brooks or Mel Gibson?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 15, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Finger. And Art Deco.
> 
> Mel Brooks or Mel Gibson?




Brooks

Homecooked or take-out?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 15, 2005)

Homecooked.

Donuts or cake?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 15, 2005)

cake

oil or watercolor?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 15, 2005)

fatlane said:


> Homecooked.
> 
> Donuts or cake?



Cake, and definately not cake donuts, they repeat. Bleck. 
I use oil, so I'll stick with that.

Muffins or bagels?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 15, 2005)

Bagels - but only if they're from a good NJ bagel shop.

White eggs or brown eggs?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 15, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Bagels - but only if they're from a good NJ bagel shop.
> 
> White eggs or brown eggs?




Brown eggs are local eggs, and local eggs are good. (Was I the only one with that ad?)
But I'll buy either, as long as they're large or bigger.

Google or other search engine?


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2005)

Google.

Naturopathic or Traditional Medicine?


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Nov 15, 2005)

Naturopathic - I've lost faith in traditional doctors.

BBQ grill - charcoal or propane?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 15, 2005)

Charcoal: where else would you get that wonderful, burnt, carcegonic flavor?

stripes or polka dots?


----------



## Tina (Nov 15, 2005)

Depends upon what it is, but I'll say polka dots.

John Mayer or Jon Bon Jovi?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 15, 2005)

Bon Jovi, dude!


Bill S. Preston or Ted "Theodore" Logan?


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 16, 2005)

Ted "Theodore" Logan


Ferris Buehler or Alex P. Keaton? (OK, this shows what era I grew up in!)


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 16, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Brown eggs are local eggs, and local eggs are good. (Was I the only one with that ad?)
> But I'll buy either, as long as they're large or bigger.
> 
> Google or other search engine?



"Brown eggs are local eggs
And local eggs are fresh!" A New England phenomenon no one can explain to this day.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 16, 2005)

BBW Betty said:


> Ted "Theodore" Logan
> 
> 
> Ferris Buehler or Alex P. Keaton? (OK, this shows what era I grew up in!)



Ferris Buehler!

Teen angst chick icons: Molly Ringwald or Claire Danes?


----------



## Jes (Nov 16, 2005)

Molly Ringwald (more my era) though I did love MSCL.

Underwire or softcup?


----------



## LurkingBBW (Nov 16, 2005)

Jes said:


> Molly Ringwald (more my era) though I did love MSCL.
> 
> Underwire or softcup?


Underwire

SCTV or SNL?


----------



## curvluver (Nov 16, 2005)

SCTV

Dogs or Cats?


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 16, 2005)

Cats

SUV or muscle car?


----------



## Tragdor (Nov 16, 2005)

muscle cars

Karl Popper or Ludwig Wittgenstin?


----------



## Tina (Nov 16, 2005)

From what little I know about them, I'll choose Wittgenstin, just to get this thread, moving.  And now, a segue from deep to fake-food...

Cheetos or Doritos?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 16, 2005)

D-d-d-d-d-d-d-doritos! (I wish they'd make a Flamin' Hot Doritos flavor...)

Hot tomato soup or Cold Gazpacho?


----------



## zynth (Nov 16, 2005)

Hot tomato soup, yum!

Casual or Smart?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 16, 2005)

OBBICH said:


> Hot tomato soup, yum!
> 
> Casual or Smart?



Casual baby!  (Although I like to dress up when the time is right). 

Hotels or Bed and Breakfasts?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 16, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Casual baby!  (Although I like to dress up when the time is right).
> 
> Hotels or Bed and Breakfasts?



Hotels. It just isn't the same at B&Bs.

Whole, 1 percent or Skim milk?


----------



## zynth (Nov 16, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Casual baby!  (Although I like to dress up when the time is right).
> 
> Hotels or Bed and Breakfasts?



Never stayed at a B&B so have to say hotel.

Chinese Takeaway or Indian Takeaway?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 16, 2005)

OBBICH said:


> Never stayed at a B&B so have to say hotel.
> 
> Chinese Takeaway or Indian Takeaway?




Chinese, I can't live without the crab rangoons! 

Salsa or guacamole?


----------



## zynth (Nov 16, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Chinese, I can't live without the crab rangoons!
> 
> Salsa or guacamole?



*SALSA!!!*

No competion, without salsa they'd be nothing to go in my fajiatas, or on my nachos, and general dipping!

White Chocolate or Dark Chocolate?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 16, 2005)

OBBICH said:


> *SALSA!!!*
> 
> No competion, without salsa they'd be nothing to go in my fajiatas, or on my nachos, and general dipping!
> 
> White Chocolate or Dark Chocolate?



WHITE... I love it, yummmmm!!

Down comforter or regular ol' comforter?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 16, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> WHITE... I love it, yummmmm!!
> 
> Down comforter or regular ol' comforter?



Regular. Down is just too poofy.

Salt or Pepper?


----------



## zynth (Nov 17, 2005)

So hard to choose  I'd say salt i use it more often, and without salt my fish and chips would be borrring.

Manga or Anime?


----------



## Zoe (Nov 17, 2005)

Anime

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Jes (Nov 17, 2005)

we did that one already! d'oh. Definitely sunset for me; the last respondent chose sunrise.

Pecans or Walnuts?


----------



## Zoe (Nov 17, 2005)

Walnuts.

Thanks Jes, now I know why that other question sounded familiar, when I asked it... 

Rome or Barcelona?


----------



## zynth (Nov 18, 2005)

Rome! Magnificent city! Loved it when i went, a goood 5/6 years now, one of the bets times of my life...

VHS or Beta Max


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 18, 2005)

Beta. Better quality, smaller tapes, and those cool corded remotes  

Truth or Beauty?


----------



## Jes (Nov 18, 2005)

Truth. Because it is very often beautiful.

Hot air or cold air?


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 19, 2005)

cold air... warm weather...

Grilled Chicken or Fried? I don't want to got through 386 posts to see if it's already been done


----------



## fatlane (Nov 19, 2005)

Fried chicken. Duh!


Idolatry or adultery?


----------



## mejix (Nov 19, 2005)

adultery.

im sure these opposites meet in some profound way which is beyond my understanding. 

michael jackson or prince?


----------



## Tina (Nov 19, 2005)

Prince, no contest.

Bellydancing or Ballet?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 19, 2005)

Bellydancing. Please.


Ice cream cone or popsicle?


----------



## Tina (Nov 19, 2005)

Ice cream cone, definitely.

Puppy or Kitten?


----------



## mejix (Nov 19, 2005)

incontinent puppies

"baby can i hold you tonight?" or "baby let me show you my tattoo"?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 19, 2005)

Tattoo.


Chicken Little or Wallace & Gromit?


----------



## zynth (Nov 19, 2005)

Wallace and Gromit, legends! I've grown up with the animations from nick park, there absoulately qualtiy:

If you were a musical artist/band would you rather:

Release a 1 hit wonder / or releasing a few slightly above average tracks...


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 19, 2005)

releasing a few slightly above average tracks

listening to Christmas Music before Thanksgiving or listening to Christmas Music afterwards if you really had a choice?


----------



## Tina (Nov 19, 2005)

Before. It gets me into the mood. Now, I don't really decorate before Thanksgiving, but the music? I'm sometimes in the mood.

Cranberry sauce: whole berries or jellied?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 19, 2005)

Whole. 

Toes or Fingers?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 20, 2005)

I need all my fingers.

Cheese: shredded or sliced?


----------



## Tina (Nov 20, 2005)

In any form really, since I adore cheese. But I'll go with sliced for $500 FLO...

Skin on skin in the water (as in a jacuzzi or pool) or out?

I prefer a massive jacuzzi myself...


----------



## fatlane (Nov 20, 2005)

Well, you'd _need_ a massive jacuzzi, such are your occupational hazards... Wet or dry, so long as it's skin of the opposite gender.


Fight a tiger with a pint of raspberries or with a pointed stick?


----------



## MissToodles (Nov 20, 2005)

pointed stick, maybe I could pierce juglar? 

three way mirrors or fun house mirror?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 21, 2005)

fun house. 

Handle or Button?


----------



## JoyJoy (Nov 21, 2005)

Button..especially if it's one of those soft rubber buttons often found on phones...me being a very tactile person and all. 

regular coffee or gourmet coffee (flavored)?


----------



## pickleman357 (Nov 21, 2005)

gourmet coffee

Coffee is better when it doesn't taste like coffee.

Short or long hair on your perfered partner?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 21, 2005)

Long hair... on the cranium, right?


Clarity or hidden meanings?


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 22, 2005)

Clarity, of course. I hate having to guess at what someone means when they say something. This includes reading deliberately difficult literature.

Morning, noon, or night?


----------



## Cat (Nov 22, 2005)

Morning. Well, that's what it is now. Later, I may need to change my answer.

Cool grey or warm gray?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 22, 2005)

Cool grey.


Snow or sand?


----------



## mejix (Nov 22, 2005)

sand, as long as it is right next to a body of water and some palm trees.

duran duran or corey waits?


----------



## AnnMarie (Nov 22, 2005)

mejix said:


> sand, as long as it is right next to a body of water and some palm trees.
> 
> duran duran or corey waits?




Duran Duran!!!! (my first concert when I was 13)

Made up or natural look?


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 22, 2005)

Natural. (with some made up on the side, just for special occasions..)

Diet Coke/Pepsi with Lime or Diet Coke/Pepsi with Raspberry?


----------



## mejix (Nov 22, 2005)

lime

big jim or g.i. joe?


----------



## Tina (Nov 23, 2005)

Big Jim, of course. 

Hotdogs: ketchup or mustard?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 23, 2005)

Ketchup. 

_Back in Time for Tea_ or _A Late Dinner_?


----------



## fatlane (Nov 23, 2005)

A late _supper_, not dinner.

Dinner is a middle manager sucking up to Japanese clients. _Supper_ is a gorgeous woman with her buxom frame barely contained in her peasant skirt, sprawled on a picnic blanket with her hair blowing freely in the wind.

_Supper._

Red wine or white wine?


----------



## 1300 Class (Nov 23, 2005)

Claret, if you want to get all snobby about it. 

Earth or World?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Nov 23, 2005)

Australian Lord said:


> Claret, if you want to get all snobby about it.
> 
> Earth or World?


 

Earth! 

Cable TV or Satellite TV


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 23, 2005)

Satellite--we live in the country, so cable isn't available.

Butter or oleo?


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 23, 2005)

Butter

Popcorn or icecream


----------



## DevouringAZ (Nov 23, 2005)

BBW Betty said:


> Butter or oleo?


 


Butter all the way!

twinkies or zingers?


----------



## DevouringAZ (Nov 23, 2005)

ooops, I screwed up the flow.... I always do that 

:doh:


----------



## ValentineBBW (Nov 23, 2005)

ice cream

twinkies



gravy: a must or no thanks


----------



## Zandoz (Nov 23, 2005)

icecream and twinkies with gravy on? <cringe>:shocked:


----------



## Jes (Nov 23, 2005)

gravy: no thanks (it's NOT a must)

moleskin or suede?


----------



## abluesman (Nov 24, 2005)

Suede


summer evenings on the patio 
or
winter nights in front of the fireplace


----------



## Tina (Nov 24, 2005)

Summer evenings on the patio.

Jacuzzi/hot tub or swimming pool?


----------



## abluesman (Nov 24, 2005)

Definitely Hot Tub.


Country or Rock 'n' Roll


----------



## BBW Betty (Nov 25, 2005)

country

hardwood floors or carpeting?


----------



## abluesman (Nov 25, 2005)

Both, but if I have to choose it's carpet.

Hot or mild sauce?


----------



## Pinstripes9 (Nov 25, 2005)

Poulet....


Black or White


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 29, 2005)

Black

steak fries or crinkle cut fries?


----------



## mejix (Nov 29, 2005)

steak fries

biosphere or lunar colony?


----------



## Totmacher (Nov 29, 2005)

Lunar Colony

Broken arms or broken legs?


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 29, 2005)

broken legs

wide screen or full screen?


----------



## mejix (Nov 29, 2005)

wide screen

velvety clothing like in "logans run" or leathery like "planet of the apes"?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 16, 2006)

mejix said:


> wide screen
> 
> velvety clothing like in "logans run" or leathery like "planet of the apes"?




leathery like "planet of the apes

hard-boiled colored easter eggs or hollow plastic eggs filled with m&ms


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> leathery like "planet of the apes
> 
> hard-boiled colored easter eggs or hollow plastic eggs filled with m&ms


 Hard Boiled Colored Easter Eggs

Socks or Bare Feet?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 16, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Hard Boiled Colored Easter Eggs
> 
> Socks or Bare Feet?



Bare feet.

And thanks to Fuzzy for resurrecting the thread.

Dunkin Donuts or Krispy Kreme?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Bare feet.
> 
> And thanks to Fuzzy for resurrecting the thread.
> 
> Dunkin Donuts or Krispy Kreme?



You're all gonna' scoff at this but, definitely Dunkin' Donuts!! It's the coffee that keeps drawing me back!!

Black or with cream?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Apr 16, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Bare feet.
> 
> And thanks to Fuzzy for resurrecting the thread.
> 
> Dunkin Donuts or Krispy Kreme?



Dunkin' Donuts, definitely.

Oh, and since I missed the boat (and sweetnnekked's post)....

With milk. Organic milk.





Mayo or Miracle Whip?


----------



## sunandshadow (Apr 16, 2006)

Miracle whip! Mayo = teh yuck. 

Dragons or unicorns? :wubu:


----------



## dreamer72fem (Apr 16, 2006)

sunandshadow said:


> Miracle whip! Mayo = teh yuck.
> 
> Dragons or unicorns? :wubu:



Easy for me....DRAGONS.

Lefty or righty


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2006)

righty

jello or pudding


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> righty
> 
> jello or pudding



Pudding!

Whipped cream or Cool Whip?


----------



## Zoom (Apr 16, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Whipped cream or Cool Whip?


Whipped Whip.

Pre-habitual Proto-Stegasaurus or Archaic Dilepathon?


----------



## mejix (Apr 16, 2006)

Zoom said:


> Whipped Whip.
> 
> Pre-habitual Proto-Stegasaurus or Archaic Dilepathon?




Pre-habitual Proto-Stegasaurus, obviously

vast underwater kingdom or ancient civilization lost in the mountains?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2006)

Ancient Civ in the Mountains ( er.. History 425 6 cr. Fall Semester Only)

Diet Coke or Diet Pepsi


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

Diet Pepsi

Figs or Fig Newtons?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Diet Pepsi
> 
> Figs or Fig Newtons?



I've never had a fig. Fig newtons!

Goodyear or Firestone?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

Firestone

Calm lake or white water?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2006)

White Water

National Park or National Forest


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

OOOOhhh, that's a tough one.

I'll have to say, National Forest!

Nathan's or Hebrew National?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> OOOOhhh, that's a tough one.
> 
> I'll have to say, National Forest!
> 
> Nathan's or Hebrew National?



Now that's a tough choice... Hebrew National!

Yellow mustard, or Brown mustard


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Now that's a tough choice... Hebrew National!
> 
> Yellow mustard, or Brown mustard



Oh Brown hands down!!!

Ketchup or BBQ sauce?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Oh Brown hands down!!!
> 
> Ketchup or BBQ sauce?



Ketchup! 

Ketchup-Based BBQ sauce or Vinager-based BBQ sauce


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

Ketchup based

Vegetarian baked beans or bacon baked beans?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 17, 2006)

Bacon-baked beans! 

Spinach or Turnip Greens


----------



## mottiemushroom (Apr 17, 2006)

Hugs - there's nothing like a huge bear huggle to make the world seem right  

bath or shower????


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

shower.


wrong or right?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Bacon-baked beans!
> 
> Spinach or Turnip Greens



Spinach

Hugs - there's nothing like a huge bear huggle to make the world seem right 

bath or shower???? Quote MM

Mushie, try to keep it together.

Bath

Sun or Shade?
__________________


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 17, 2006)

Shade.

Rain or snow?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 17, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Shade.
> 
> Rain or snow?



Depends. I prefer summer thunderstorms to snow, but snow to the cold rainy shitty days.

Bacon or eggs?


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 17, 2006)

BACON

doggy or missionary?

hehe


----------



## Krazykhat (Apr 17, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> BACON
> 
> doggy or missionary?
> 
> hehe



Doggy.

Bush or my (or anyone elses) left nut?


----------



## AnnMarie (Apr 17, 2006)

Krazykhat said:


> Doggy.
> 
> Bush or my (or anyone elses) left nut?



Nut please. 

Pool or ocean?


----------



## mejix (Apr 17, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> Nut please.
> 
> Pool or ocean?



i used to prefer pool as a kid but nowadays its ocean (or lake)


evil twin or mad scientist?


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 17, 2006)

mejix said:


> i used to prefer pool as a kid but nowadays its ocean (or lake)
> 
> 
> evil twin or mad scientist?




scientist. if hes hot.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 17, 2006)

GWARrior said:


> scientist. if hes hot.



Gwar, where's your question?

Shoes or Sandles?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 17, 2006)

sweetnnekked said:


> Gwar, where's your question?
> 
> Shoes or Sandles?



On vacation Sandles!

Which do you get the most fun out of?

Planned events or being Spontaneous?


----------



## mejix (Apr 17, 2006)

EtobicokeFA said:


> On vacation Sandles!
> 
> Which do you get the most fun out of?
> 
> Planned events or being Spontaneous?




spontaneous. i am almost pathologically unable to have fun in planned agendas. 


airport77 or towering inferno?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

mejix said:


> spontaneous. i am almost pathologically unable to have fun in planned agendas.
> 
> 
> airport77 or towering inferno?



Airport 77 (I can't stand inferno)

Land of the Lost or Sigmund and the Sea Monster


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Land of the Lost

Checkered or Striped?


----------



## olivefun (Apr 18, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Land of the Lost
> 
> Checkered or Striped?



stripes for sure.
*
Lions and tigers or bears, oh my...
*
(silly, I know, and it doesn't really fit the format, but thought it was funny)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

If I have to pick one, I'd say meow.


round or angular?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

round.

loud or quiet?


----------



## olivefun (Apr 18, 2006)

Loud

Blow dry or towel dry?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Towel dry.

Peanut Butter:

Crunchy or Creamy?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Towel dry.
> 
> Peanut Butter:
> 
> Crunchy or Creamy?



CRUNCHY!!!!!

Jelly or Jam?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Jam.

Wine:
red or white?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

red.

Halloween:

tricks or treats?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

tricky treats 


sun or moon?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 18, 2006)

Moon, darling........always the moon and stars.



Mountains or beach?


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> tricky treats
> 
> 
> sun or moon?




Moon. Moon. *Moon!*


Me. Me. *Me!* lol.


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 18, 2006)

Oops! Sorry I went over you, Kara! Beach!!! 



*2006 Beetle or 2006 Rav4?*


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Ooops... think I'll get moonstruck.  you beat me... OK, two then:

@Kara:
If I have to pick one... I'd say beach. Sounds warm to me.

@Moon:
2006 RAV4

green or red?


----------



## Janet (Apr 18, 2006)

green

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Both. But if I had to choose right now, I'd say waffles.


rain or sun?


----------



## Janet (Apr 18, 2006)

sun

lake or ocean?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

pond... Oops, I mean lake. (for now)


river or stream?


----------



## Janet (Apr 18, 2006)

stream

gold or silver?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

silver.

Slytherin or Gryffindor?


----------



## Janet (Apr 18, 2006)

Gryffindor 

I went here (http://nimbo.net/quiz/houses.html) to find out.

Music: Live or recorded?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 18, 2006)

Live.

Popcorn:

(Microwavable or Kettle-cooked?)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

kettle - cooked.


Jedi or Sith?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> kettle - cooked.
> 
> 
> Jedi or Sith?



Jedi

Quality or Quantity


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Quality.


Terrier or Poodle?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 18, 2006)

Terrier!

Singing or dancing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 18, 2006)

Singing.

Cattle or sheep?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Singing.
> 
> Cattle or sheep?



Sheep because, I'm a baaaaaad boy!

Spiders or Snakes?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 18, 2006)

Snakes. Snakes are cool. 

Wasps or Bees?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

Bees, because they make honey! Well at least some do.

Honey or Sugar?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Honey.


mustard or ketchup?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

Mustard

Lager or Stout?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Lager

Sauces:

BBQ or sweet & sour?


----------



## BBWMoon (Apr 19, 2006)

BBQ!



Steak or Ribs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Steak.

Hands or feet?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 19, 2006)

Feet

Lemon or Lime?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2006)

Lemon lime.

Daze or confusion?


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Apr 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Lemon lime.
> 
> Daze or confusion?


Daze.

Boxers or briefs?


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 19, 2006)

Both?

Cough medicine or cough drops?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 19, 2006)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Both?
> 
> Cough medicine or cough drops?



Cough medicine. And not just any. Give me some Vicks 44! 

Cinnamon or Mint toothpaste?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Mint. Won't get cinnamon over here.


Fruit jelly:

green or red?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

red.

Polar Bears or Grizzly Bears?


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2006)

Grizzly

Yukon or Northwest Territory


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Northwest Yukon?


red pepper or yellow pepper?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2006)

Yukon or Northwest Territory


> Yukon
> 
> red pepper or yellow pepper?


Red

Kale or Cabbage?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

Cabbage.

Double Dare or Wild and Wacky Kids


----------



## herin (Apr 20, 2006)

Double Dare 

coffee: decaf or full octane?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

full octane.


blown or thrown?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 20, 2006)

thrown.

Ben and Jerry's or Haagen-dazs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

As I don't know either of them... None. Or both, for a try.


Tom or Jerry?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 20, 2006)

Jerry

City or Country


----------



## Iniquity (Apr 20, 2006)

City.

Paper cut or hangnail?


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> As I don't know either of them... None. Or both, for a try.
> 
> 
> Tom or Jerry?



Oh TW, I feel for you.

You have no idea what a truly sheltered life you lead.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Apr 20, 2006)

I cringe just thinking about it but, papercut!

Curly fries w/cheese or Onion rings?


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Apr 20, 2006)

Onion rings!


Pastels or jewel tones?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Both. I can't pick one.


Pasta or pizza?


----------



## WouldBeFeedee (Apr 20, 2006)

Pizza!

Onomatopoeia or alliteration?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Onomatopoeia. 

run or flee?


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Apr 20, 2006)

Run

Fast food or Restraunt


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2006)

Fast food restaurant?  

Fast or slow?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2006)

Fast.

Hot Tea or Ice Cold Tea?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 26, 2006)

Ice Tea

Sweetened or Un-sweetened?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2006)

Sweetened.

When it comes to doing chores...

Doing the dishes or doing the laundry?


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 26, 2006)

Dishes, all the way

Kentuck Fried Chicken or Popeye's?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2006)

Popeye's (too bad we don't have one anywhere close to where I live.)  

When it comes to relaxing...

enjoying a good book or watching something some television?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Popeye's (too bad we don't have one anywhere close to where I live.)
> 
> When it comes to relaxing...
> 
> enjoying a good book or watching something some television?



Can I pick both? Ok, ok, a good book.

satin sheets or fuzzy flannel sheets?


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Oct 26, 2006)

fuzzy flannel

Winter or Summer?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Oct 26, 2006)

Winter. I'm such a winter girl all the way.

Puppies or kittens?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Difficult... *ponder* ... Er... Puppies

Walk or drive?


----------



## missaf (Oct 26, 2006)

Drive!

Off-road or Freeway?


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 26, 2006)

Depends on my mood and the vehicle I'm driving...generally freeway, since it's faster and I love driving fast!

silver or gold jewelry?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 26, 2006)

Always silver, only silver.

jesus fish or darwin fish?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 26, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Always silver, only silver.
> 
> jesus fish or darwin fish?



Darwin Fish.

Chris Rock or Chris Tucker?


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 26, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Darwin Fish.
> 
> Chris Rock or Chris Tucker?



Chris Rock

Baskin Robbins or Carvel?


----------



## KuroBara (Oct 26, 2006)

SexxyBBW69 said:


> Chris Rock
> 
> Baskin Robbins or Carvel?


We don't have the latter, so I must go with Baskin Robbins

Garfield or Get Fuzzy?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

Baskin Robbins (I don't know what Carvel is).
Halloween or Christmas?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> We don't have the latter, so I must go with Baskin Robbins
> 
> Garfield or Get Fuzzy?


Jinx! We must have been answering the Baskin Robbins question at the same time! LOL!
I'll go with Garfield.

Now my question again: Halloween or Christmas?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 26, 2006)

christmas, it's a lot more fun nowadays because of my godchildren!!


cookies or brownies?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Oct 26, 2006)

Definitely Brownies! :eat2: 




Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## eightyseven (Oct 26, 2006)

COKE! ... even with their human rights violations it doesn't change the fact that Pepsi tastes like crap.

Ellen or Rosie?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 26, 2006)

ellen, she seems more fun.


thunderstorm or snowstorm?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Thunderstorm.

Macadamia Nut Brittle or Cookies & Cream?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 26, 2006)

Cookies & Cream


Fried mushrooms or garlic mushrooms?


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 26, 2006)

mottie mushrooms!!

No, seriously, fried mushrooms.


Pajamas or....in the buff?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Oct 26, 2006)

In the buff, baby!

Ford or Chevy?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 26, 2006)

lol Joy  

Buff deffo !!!


raspberry ripple or choc chip ice cream?


----------



## Tina (Oct 26, 2006)

Both, mixed togtether. :eat2: Since I have to choose, though, raspberry ripple.

In bed:

sheet and blankets, or just blankets?


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 26, 2006)

Just blankets, in the buff, in the back of a Chevy!  

toothpaste or gel?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

paste.


up or down?


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Oct 26, 2006)

can I pick both  
Down

Spring or Fall?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Spring.


cookies or cream?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Cookies.

dogs or cats?


----------



## kathynoon (Oct 26, 2006)

Both - Dogs a little more

Smoker or non-smoker


----------



## QtPatooti (Oct 26, 2006)

Non. I quit.

Patsy Cline or Loretta Lynn


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

Patsy Cline!

Rain or Snow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Rain. I love the sound of water.

Vampires or werewolves?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

Vampires - I know how to ward them off!

Ghosts or Zombies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

As I am a ghost... Zombies.


Humans or aliens?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

Aliens - much more interesting!

Music or silence


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Mmmm. Silence.

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Does that matter? Hmmm... long.


Straight or curly?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

Long hair - you can do so much more with it.

Mules or pumps?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Reply 1. Straight. (I have straight hair.)
Reply 2. Mules!!! Much more comfortable than pumps. Yep, I've reached the age where I value comfort over style. Sigh.

Brainy nerd or Muscle-bound chowderhead?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

I'll have to go with brainy nerd (but man was that a tuffy). 

Milk chocolate or Dark chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Depends upon my mood!  

Moon or sun?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

Do I really have to pick one?
OK, OK... Moon.

fun or run?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

Fun - I can't run. I do walk though.

Desert or forest?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Dessert! Kidding. Forest.

spiders or snakes?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2006)

snakes

mild or hot?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2006)

mild.


light or shadow?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2006)

shadow

baked or fried?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 26, 2006)

Shadow, not in the "evil sense", but in the "cool" sense.

Alaska or Hawaii?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> shadow
> 
> baked or fried?


Baked 

Fancy or plain?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 26, 2006)

plain

okapi or giraffe?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Shadow, not in the "evil sense", but in the "cool" sense.
> 
> Alaska or Hawaii?


Hawaii - I've always wanted to go there!

Shower or Bubble bath?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 26, 2006)

Giraffe - only because I have no idea what an okapi is!  

Worms or beetles?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2006)

beetles


white light or black light?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> beetles
> 
> 
> white light or black light?



Black Light. (is that an oxymoron?)

West or East


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

West.

Dusk or Dawn?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

dusk


blanket or comforter?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

supersoup said:


> dusk
> 
> 
> blanket or comforter?



blanket

Queen or King size.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

queen


laugh or giggle


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 27, 2006)

supersoup said:


> queen
> 
> 
> laugh or giggle



Laugh! 

Jazz or Blues


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Laugh!
> 
> Jazz or Blues



Jazz, baby.

Siskel & Ebert or Ebert & Roeper?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

siskel & ebert


night in or night out?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2006)

supersoup said:


> siskel & ebert
> 
> 
> night in or night out?



Night in, totally, with a good movie. Unless night out also includes a good movie, in which case I could go either way.

Twilight Zone or Outer Limits?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 27, 2006)

twilight zone.




goonies or the breakfast club?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

The goonie's breakfast club...


Van Helsing or Hellsing?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2006)

Van Helsing

kayak spelled backwards or kayak spelled forwards?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

sdrawkcab.


topsy-turvy or upside down?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Topsy turvey.

Blind or deaf?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

deaf

arm or leg?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Oct 27, 2006)

arm - can't feed meself with me leg 


angel or devil?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Devils are much more fun. Devil cake is tastier than angel cake too!!  :eat1: 

Vulcans or Romulans?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Vulcans. Logically.


Paris, France or Paris, Texas?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Paris, France! 

The Black Forest or Black Forest ham?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

The Black Forest - 'cause I've never been there, but would love to visit my ancestral country someday!

Black forest cake or cherry cheescake?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

That's a hard one...
I'll say cherry cheesecake.


Cranberries or strawberries?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Cranberries - they're sooo good for you!

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

Tea. Iced.


Sweating or freezing?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Freezing. (That was a tuff one!)

Dirt road or paved road?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

paved.


hide or seek?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Hide - it's more fun!

buttered popcorn or plain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

plain.

sweet or sour?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

sweet - like moi!!   

mountains or lakes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

mountain lakes...


sweet'n'sour or hot'n'spicy?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Sweet n sour - at least the sweet would offset the sour! But neither are favs of mine!

Clouds or stars?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2006)

stars.


rain or snow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 27, 2006)

Rain. (Rain on me, but don't rain on my parade.)

blond(e) or brunette?


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 27, 2006)

Brunette

ghost or goblin?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 27, 2006)

Lovelyone said:


> Brunette
> 
> ghost or goblin?



Ghost.

Tom Servo or Crow?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

O.k. - I'll say Crow - only 'cause I'm unfamiliar with Tom Servo and I want to keep this thread going. BTW - like your avatar Blackjack.  

The Three Stooges or The Marx Brothers?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2006)

The Three Stooges

name brand soda or non-name brand soda?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2006)

Name brand Soda.

Comedies or Musicals?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

comedies


tricks or treats?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Treats! of course!

Candy corn or candy apples?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

candy apples.


alligators or crocodiles?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll take the American version - the alligator

chocolate fudge or maple walnut?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

fudge brownies with walnute ?¿?¿?

ok, chocolate fudge.

For possibly 1 minute:

walking on top of very, very hot sand barefooted or walking barefooted in the snow?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Walking barefooted in the snow!

Figure skating or roller skating?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Figure skating - if that means wobbling around on skates and clutching onto the boards so I don't fall on my derriere.

NYC or LA?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

NYC "cause I've been to LA, but not to NYC.

Stay up and play or go to bed?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

stay up and play.

Gatorade or H2O?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

H20 - don't like the taste of Gatoraide. Blech.

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

H2O

Posturpedic or Thermapedic?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Star Wars.

Thermapedic.


looney toons or disney toons?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> H20 - don't like the taste of Gatoraide. Blech.
> 
> Star Wars or Star Trek?


Jinx, Jinx!

Star Trek - I just wuv Captain Kirk and Captain Picard!

o.k. - Posturpedic or Thermapedic?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

Looney Toons!

Scooby Doo or SpongeBob Squarepants?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Scooby Doo - I love you!

Tom Cruise or Brad Pitt?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Errr... Tom Pitt?


right or wrong?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Wrong! Buzz! Ding! Gong!

Family Feud or Who Wants to be a Millionaire?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 28, 2006)

Survey Says....... *Family Feud*

Wheel Of Jeopardy or Name That Fortune?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Uhm... Well... Name That Fortune... 


bing or bong?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 28, 2006)

bing.


bathtub or shower?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

shower.


boys or girls?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Well, for dating, men. For children, as long as its happy and healthy it doesn't matter. 

spring or fall?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

Spring... Summer's comin'!


Beatles or Stones?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Beatles!!

pecan pie or pumpkin pie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

pecan pie... there must be a reason why I'm nuts...


boobs or bellies?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Uh. Well, I like my boobs better than I like my belly.

Boobs or bellies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2006)

bellies...

Scooby Doo or Jetsons?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 28, 2006)

Scooby Doo!

Harry Potter or The Hobbit?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2006)

The Hobbit - 'cause I read that book first! and I'm short, round and love to eat.

comedy or drama?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> The Hobbit - 'cause I read that book first! and I'm short, round and love to eat.
> 
> comedy or drama?



A good drama. (Although a witty comedy is also good.)

() or []?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 29, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> A good drama. (Although a witty comedy is also good.)
> 
> () or []?


Totally [] because I find brackets quite useful and anything said parenthetically obnoxious.

However it freaks me out to pick the not round option.

Ginger snaps or Lemon snaps?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

Ginger snaps!

Hot chocolate or Spiced tea?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Ginger snaps!
> 
> Hot chocolate or Spiced tea?



Hot chocolate. Unless we're talking melange tea, in which case I want it and I want to be told where to get more of it. Yes, I'm a _Dune _geek.

Belgarion or Frodo?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

frodo, definitely.


hot tea, or iced tea?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> frodo, definitely.
> 
> 
> hot tea, or iced tea?



Hot tea.

Tea or coffee?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

tea.


muffin or cupcake?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

Muffin and make it a double chocolate chocolate chip! :eat2: 

Chocolate covered marshmallows or caramel ?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Muffin and make it a double chocolate chocolate chip! :eat2:
> 
> Chocolate covered marshmallows or caramel ?



MALLOMARS!

Oh god, I think I just had an orgasm thinkin' about them.

Nestle or Hershey's?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

caramel/hershey's


hoodie or jacket?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

Nestle

Candy corn or candy pumpkins?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> caramel/hershey's
> 
> 
> hoodie or jacket?


Hoodie

cats or dogs?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

dogs, because i have one, but cats don't bother me.


socks or slippers?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> dogs, because i have one, but cats don't bother me.
> 
> 
> socks or slippers?



Slippers! I need a new pair. 

Oreos or Chips Ahoy?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

i need a new pair as well.

chips ahoy.


read a book, or play a video game?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> i need a new pair as well.
> 
> chips ahoy.
> 
> ...



Depends on the book and the game. Most of the time, I'd read, though. But I can always make time for Tetris.

Chuck Norris or Jack Bauer?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

<--- tetris addict.


jack bauer, i'm sick of chuch norris.

good guy or bad guy?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> <--- tetris addict.
> 
> 
> jack bauer, i'm sick of chuch norris.
> ...



Antihero.

Clint Eastwood or John Wayne?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

john wayne, my grampy's favorite.


escalator or elevator?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> john wayne, my grampy's favorite.
> 
> 
> escalator or elevator?



Escalator.

Vampires or werewolves?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

vampires.


cds or mp3s?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> vampires.
> 
> 
> cds or mp3s?



CDs.

In Solitaire, draw one or draw three?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

one, i suck.


board games or card games?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> one, i suck.
> 
> 
> board games or card games?



Card games.

Silent Hill or Resident Evil?

(The games, not the movies)


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

resident evil.


hardcover, or paperback?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> resident evil.
> 
> 
> hardcover, or paperback?



Paperback, because it's easier to carry around in one's pocket.

Notebooks or notepads?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

notebooks.

pencil or pen?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> notebooks.
> 
> pencil or pen?



A pen is just fine for me, unless I'm doing a word puzzle or a crossword.

And now, one more before I head to bed...

Music on an album, or live?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

live.

night kid.



digi cam, or cam with film?


----------



## Ericthonius (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> digi cam, or cam with film?



Film.

English or Metric measurements?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

metric.


stirred or shaken?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

shaken.


chucky or freddy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

freddy. need a haircut.


Joker or Riddler?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 29, 2006)

Joker - he's unpredictable. 

Mysterious or predictable?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

mysterious


Han Solo or Indiana Jones?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Indiana Jones

Santa Claus or Kris Kringle?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

santa.


a christmas story, or rudolph the red nosed reindeer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Ohh! Tough one. I'll go with Rudolph.

Greece or Egypt?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

GREECE!!!!! i looooove greece!!!


plane or boat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Another tough one... So many ancient sights... Egypt.

sand or snow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

supersoup said:


> GREECE!!!!! i looooove greece!!!
> 
> 
> plane or boat?


Why so many tough ones?
uhm... plane.

once again... sand or snow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Sand.

lime or lemon?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

lemon


long or short?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

Argh... Speedy Postales is on the loose again...

short... maybe


red or green?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

R. Yes, I noticed!!  However, you do fix it quickly!!  

Green!!! = peaceful, healing, reminds me of nature...

Germany or Austria?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

If it is my only choice... germany.

post or mail?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

mail


cell phone or regular phone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

cell phone


black or white?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

black


presents or gifts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

presents. gifts are quite unhealthy in germany... 


bed or breakfast?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

bed, always bed

left or right


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

left

fish or fowl?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 29, 2006)

hmm... fowl.


nap or sleep?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

Sleep! I like naps, but once I start feeling comfie, it's time to get up. My naps usually stretch out into "sleeps".

hips or butt?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 29, 2006)

butt


music or movies?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 29, 2006)

musicals!  

Oprah or Ellen?


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 30, 2006)

Oprah but my a small margin since I don't like both options.

Miller Lite, Taste Great or Less Filing?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 30, 2006)

Don't like beer - of the two choices, I'll pick less filling 

Robert Blake or Michael Jackson?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2006)

Robert Blake, I liked the Little Rascals and Baretta!

The Munsters or The Addams Family?


----------



## Fuzzy (Oct 31, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Robert Blake, I liked the Little Rascals and Baretta!
> 
> The Munsters or The Addams Family?



Addams Family. Munsters always felt like a vague ripoff.

1st Series Starbuck or 2nd Series Starbuck?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2006)

1st series Starbuck. I don't even like the new Battlestar Gallactica.

Scifi Channel or The Food Network?


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 31, 2006)

Sci-Fi

Lemonade, or sweet tea?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 31, 2006)

lemonade.


po-tay-toes or po-tah-toes?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 31, 2006)

supersoup said:


> lemonade.
> 
> 
> po-tay-toes or po-tah-toes?



Taters.

Gollum or Smeagol?


----------



## snuggletiger (Oct 31, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Taters.
> 
> Gollum or Smeagol?



Smiegel

Blue or Red?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

violet


fear or angst?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

happiness

Tweedle Dee or Tweedle Dum?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 31, 2006)

tweedle dee.


night in or night out?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

night in.

woof or meow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

meow!!!

banshee or siren?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2006)

banshee.


night or day?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Oct 31, 2006)

I vant to bite your....

NIGHT!  

hot chocolate or chai?


----------



## supersoup (Oct 31, 2006)

ALWAYS HOT CHOCOLATE. i am a hot chocolate fanatic.



chapstick or lip gloss?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2006)

Lip Gloss!

Roses or daisies?


----------



## Lovelyone (Nov 1, 2006)

Roses, but only pink ones.

Bubble gum or jaw breakers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

jawbreakers.


werewolf or bewolf?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

werewolf

breakfast cereal or pop tarts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

mmmm. So many cereals to choose from so few poptart varieties. CEREAL.

Seinfeld or Frasier?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Frasier.

Bart Simpson or Homer Simpson?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Bart

Swimming pool or hot tub?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Swimming pool.


Frozen Yogurt or Ice Cream?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Ice cream!!

Korbel or Louis Roederer Champagne Cristal '99


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Korbel

Iodized Salt or Sea Salt


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Sea Salt


warm or cold?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

warm

"Kick-ass!" ------ or ----- "Way cool, dude!"


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

way cool...


modern or old-school?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

old-school


music (with lyrics) or music (without lyrics)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

just music.


rock or rap?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

I like it all. probably more rock than rap, though.

orange juice or apple juice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

jus de pomme.


American english or british english?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

Combination? *If that exists*

Eating out or Eating at home?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

eating out at home...


good or night?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 1, 2006)

good. *shrugs* (Are you going to sleep?)


watching somebody play a video game ---- or ---- be the person playing the video game.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

play the video games!

soccer or baseball?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2006)

Er... basketfootbasesoccerball? (who cares? sports is murder...) 

reverse or forward?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 1, 2006)

Forward!

beauty or the beast?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 2, 2006)

beast.


brains or brawn?


----------



## Ericthonius (Nov 2, 2006)

supersoup said:


> brains or brawn?



Brains.

Beef or Pork fried rice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Chicken.


canned or frozen?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

frrrrozen (brrrrr)

butterflies or dragonflies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

both.


over here or over there?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

over there (the grass is always greener on the other side)

Heaven or Hell?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

It's the same address...


bricks or stones?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

stones

city or country? (suburbs = country)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

country.

state of mind or state of art?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

state of mind (happiness rules above all else, except maybe health)

mortality or immortality?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

Immortality is boring...


stand or sit?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Sit (You're talking to an admitted couch potato!)

Movie or live theater?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

movie

slow or fast?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Sssslllloooooowwwwwwww

chess or checkers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 2, 2006)

checkers.


Chubby Checker or Fats Domino?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Fats (I love Blueberry Hill)

Toyota or Honda?


----------



## LJ Rock (Nov 2, 2006)

*Honda*

*Kool & the Gang* or *Con Funk Shun?*


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 2, 2006)

Kool ... only because I don't know the other group. 

Natural fiber or not?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

natural preferred.


thick or thin?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

thick! (I have no idea what thick or thin thing, but I'm going with thick!)

chef or masseusse (or masseur)?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

That's a tough one... *hours later* ... chef.


blue or yellow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 4, 2006)

Blue because it's restful. I do like yellow because it's cheerful. The combination of blue and yellow is twice as nice. 

Universal Studios or Disney World?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2006)

If you're referring to some kind of amusement park, I'll have to say none. Elseways Disney.

Goofy or Shaggy?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2006)

Shaggy - I LOVE Scooby Doo!

Chocolate Fudge or Peanut Butter Fudge?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 4, 2006)

chocolate fudge


kiss or smooch?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Really depends on the circumstance, but I'll go with smooch!

A cup or a smidgen?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

a cup, i always measure.



near or far?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Near. I like all my loved ones near!

Hometown or Big City?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

hometown i say!!


up all night or sleep all night?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Up all night (I'd prefer that, but reality says I must sleep at night! Bummer!)

Head in the clouds or feet on the ground?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

a little bit of both i'd say.


warm slippers, or warm socks?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> a little bit of both i'd say.
> 
> 
> warm slippers, or warm socks?



<3 slippers.

Water or Gatorade?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

Water.

Fresh water or salt water?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2006)

fresh, I'd guess...


hot wheels or hot heels?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 5, 2006)

hot wheels! 

health or wealth?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Health! You can't enjoy wealth unless you have your health!  

Puffs Plus or Kleenex with Lotion? Achoo - allergies just kicked in!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

puffs plus, i despise the kind with lotion.


arm chair, or recliner?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Arm chair. I always have problems with recliners since I have such short legs!

Hot tea or Iced tea?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 5, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Arm chair. I always have problems with recliners since I have such short legs!
> 
> Hot tea or Iced tea?



Hot chamomile tea.

Butterflies or fireflies?


----------



## Aliena (Nov 5, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Arm chair. I always have problems with recliners since I have such short legs!
> 
> Hot tea or Iced tea?



Hot tea...mmmm. View attachment gmorning_tea.gif
Although, iced tea rocks too; just as long as it isn't super-icky-sweet.

couch or recliner?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

fireflies


ducks or geese?


----------



## Aliena (Nov 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Hot chamomile tea.
> 
> Butterflies or fireflies?




Fireflies. I love how their lil'butts light up. 

camping or the Ritz?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Fireflies. Fireflies bring back happy summertime memories of backyard campouts.

Flip-flops or Sandles?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 5, 2006)

Geese, couch, camping, sandals.

Camping in tents or in an RV?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

supersoup said:


> fireflies
> 
> 
> ducks or geese?



Ducks - had a bad incedent with a goose!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Blackjack said:


> Geese, couch, camping, sandals.
> 
> Camping in tents or in an RV?



RV, I go for the luxury.


Stars or starfish?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 5, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> RV, I go for the luxury.
> 
> 
> Stars or starfish?



S.T.A.R.S.!!!!






Zombies or werewolves?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 5, 2006)

zombies, i just finally saw dead alive last night!!!!


cheerios or cornflakes?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2006)

Werewolves!

Witches or Wizards?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

@punkin - incident w/geese? Please elaborate!!

wizards - they seem more elegant and special

stinky or dirty?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

R: :bow:

dirty

wet or dry?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

Depends on what we're talking about. I prefer my clothes dry!

silver or gold?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 6, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Ducks - had a bad incedent with a goose!


see, i prefer geese because of a bad incident with a duck!!!

to be safe, avoid all water fowl.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Depends on what we're talking about. I prefer my clothes dry!
> 
> silver or gold?


silver.


ham or eggs?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

ham.

tootsie roll pops or dum-dums?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 6, 2006)

tootsie pops!!!


lemonade or fruit punch?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 6, 2006)

lemonade


Winter or summer?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

Summer.

Peanut Butter:

Crunchy or Creamy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

crrrunchy!

smooth or rough?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 6, 2006)

smooth.


"Ring Around The Roses" or "London Bridge is Falling Down"


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

London Bridge is Falling Down (I seem to remember that Ring Around the Posy is about The Black Plague. Not a good assocation.)

horror or suspense?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2006)

suspense.

whodunit or thriller?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 6, 2006)

whodunit


lotr or star wars?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 6, 2006)

lotr!!!!

Hummer or jeep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Jeep.


smartprice or great value?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

... great value

house or expensive honeymoon?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

expensive honeymoon. (if I could make it so)

Easier:

math or science?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 7, 2006)

science.


mythbusters, or dirty jobs?


----------



## Pinkbelly (Nov 7, 2006)

oh, mythbusters for sure.

daily show or colbert report?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 7, 2006)

that's impossible. i call a draw. (there's a really good article with the two of them in this week's rolling stone btw)



breakfast in bed, or a dinner for two?


----------



## Pinkbelly (Nov 7, 2006)

hmmm, breakfast in bed, i think, depending on who it was with. things like that are always about context.

cake or pie?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

pie - the one that immediately leaps to mind is pecan pie!! Then you have Boston creme pie, cherry pie, blueberry pie, apple pie, key lime pie, etc.

makeup or natural look?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 7, 2006)

Makeup. I don't go out of the house without putting on foundation and at least lipstick. I am a lipstick fanatic!

Glasses or contacts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 7, 2006)

contacts - glasses fog up, I sit on them, lose them, don't look good in them...

frog or toad?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 7, 2006)

Frog - I wuv Kermie! :kiss2: 

Chocolate kisses or chocolate stars?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

i'm partial to stars myself.


flip flops or slip ons?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

Slip ons - in the winter. But I like flip-flops in the summer!

Soup and salad or soup and sandwich?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 8, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Slip ons - in the winter. But I like flip-flops in the summer!
> 
> Soup and salad or soup and sandwich?



Soup and sandwich, totally.

Toast (bread) or toast (with champagne)?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

champagne!

apple juice or grape juice?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

apple.


apple pie, or apple cobbler?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

ohhh. depends on the pie and the cobbler. I love an apple pie recipe from The Silver Palate Cookbook so, based entirely on the Silver Palate pie, I'll say pie.

Stones or Aerosmith?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

Stones! If I had to choose.

Pen and Ink or Microsoft Word?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

pen and paper.


hat or scarf?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Hat!

steady reliable mate or exciting unpredictable mate?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

Oh...(stomps foot), do I gotta choose? Aww..o.k. - Steady and reliable (I'm such a fuddy duddy).

Big overstuffed chair or formal couch?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Stuffed mushy marshmellow comfort - just like me!  I heard a local ad from Bob's earlier tonight. They carry a sofa called a marshmellow because it's supposed to be so squishy and soft. I wanted to buy one..but for the lack of money...

teddy bear or lingerie teddy?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

teddy bear


pj pants or sweat pants?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

Sweat pants.

Oreos and milk or Donut & Coffee?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 8, 2006)

supersoup said:


> teddy bear
> 
> 
> pj pants or sweat pants?


PJ pants. Also, Oreos & milk.

Wristwatch or cell phone clock?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

wristwatch, even though i broke mine.  


fireplace, or electric blanket?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

Electric blanket.

Cell phone or IPOD?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oreos and milk or Donut & Coffee?




Oreos and milk. :eat1: :eat2: (Don't drink coffee.)






supersoup said:


> fireplace, or electric blanket?




Fireplace. I'm afraid I'm become crispy fried if I use an electric blanket.

rowboat or canoe?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

ipod if i had one...so cell phone i suppose.


pictures in frames, or albums?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Frames

credit or cash?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

Rowboat - so I don't have to paddle - let the hubby row!

Chicken soup or Orange juice?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Cell phone - only becuz blush: :blush: :blush: I don't know how to use an Ipod!
> 
> King Kong or Godzilla?



King Kong!

Video's or DVD's?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 8, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Frames
> 
> credit or cash?



Cash - credit gets you in trouble too fast!

Fast or slow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

A1 OJ

A2 DVD

Hawaii or FL?

(Taking a break from this n that...can't keep up with the flying fingers! )


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

slow, and hawaii.


apples or pears?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Another hard one. I like red delicious and golden delicous apples, but love the Harry and David pears. I'll go with apples..

bed or The Lounge?

(Supersoup and Blackjack and all, I will be hitting the hay too. G'night!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

I'll set up my bed in the Lounge...


good or bad?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 8, 2006)

Good! (That you're setting up you're bed in The Lounge  )

Zena, warrior princess or Red Sonja?


----------



## Aliena (Nov 8, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Good! (That you're setting up you're bed in The Lounge  )
> 
> Zena, warrior princess or Red Sonja?




Red Sonja, fer sure!

Harrison Ford or Sean Connery


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

Sean Ford... No, Harrison Connery... er...

beginning or end?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

beginning.


mittens or gloves?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

gloves.


fried chicks or grilled burglars?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

wrong answer sir, it's always mittens!!!

grilled burglars.



tv or radio?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

R: For you, maybe...

PC.

weed or seed?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

ima go with seed.



innie or outie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

inside out...


throat or neck?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

neck.


spatula or tongs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

tongs... I think...


launch or take off?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 8, 2006)

take off to the moon!!!!


light or dark?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2006)

dark.


Wright Bros. or Mario Bros.?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 8, 2006)

Mario Bros. (hahahaha!!!)


dirt cake or dirt?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dirt cake (made of crumbled oreos - hehe)

Mystery or enlightenment?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

mystery...


flashlight or torch?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Flashlight!

Cold or tummy ache?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

neither - nor.


cat or dog?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Cat.

PC or TV?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

PC.

Dr. Jekyll or Mr. Hyde?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Dr. Jekyll - I prefer the brainy types.

Black and white or color?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

colour. nothing against b&w, but I prefer it colourful.





(Although I wear mainly black clothes...)

toasted buns or roasted ribs?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Toasted buns!

Bread or pastry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

pastry


Peter or Hook?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Hook! (Villains are always so much more interesting!)

lighthouse or outhouse?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

lighthouse. That old, spooky one...


this or that?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

This!  

Long story or short story?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

If its good - long story. You know, the story you don't want to end it's so good.

bubble bath or shower?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

bubble shower...


J.J. Cale or ZZ Top?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Haha! (Bubble shower)

ZZ Top only because I don't know JJ Cale

hamburg or hotdog?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Hamburg. (Didn't find Hotdog on the map)


hot boy or hot dog?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hot dog. Though I do prefer "hot men". hehe!

Germany or Austria?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Austria becuz The Hills are Alive with the Sounds of Music... (I'm trying to answer this quickly because I already asked this question. Not surprisingly, TW responded with Germany.)

Berlin or Munich?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

Cologne. The others are too far away for a one-day-roadtrip...


slip or slide?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

Slide! More fun than slipping and possibly causing damage to oneself or others.

cologne or perfume?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 9, 2006)

perfume.


rigatoni or spaghetti?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2006)

Rigatoni!

Chicken soup or pea soup?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 9, 2006)

you just helped me decide on dinner!!


chicken soup, mmmmmmmm.



2-in-1, or shampoo and conditioner?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

shampoo and conditioner (I'm an old-fashioned gal!)

gym or lounge?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2006)

lounge.


breakfast in bed or bed 'n' breakfast?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 9, 2006)

breakfast in bed at a bed and breakfast!  

french toast or waffes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

waffles. I got no clue what french toast should be...


apple pie or cherry pie?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

R. French toast is yummy. You may know it by another name. You take bread, soak it in an egg, milk, and vanilla mixture, then pan fry it, both sides. You put butter and syrup on it and it is soooo good!!

Cherry pie today. (Ask me tomorrow, and I may say apple.)

pizza or calzone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

R: Still no bell ringing... Perhaps I should ask my mom...

calzone. Never had some, so I'm curious.

pizza funghi or pizza tonno?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

R. You can make French Toast. Try it, I promise you'll like it. (Just heat up your fying pan. Crack two eggs in a bowl. Add some milk and a little vanilla. Then just soak each piece of bread into the egg mixture. Put in on the heated fying pan (You know enough to put oil so the bread doesn't stick?) and flip it over when the underside is brown. When both sides are brown take it out and eat it with butter and syrup.) It's a change from waffles or pancakes.

funghi!

champagne or wine?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2006)

R: Sounds interesting... should use white bread for it, right?

wine. Got some problems with carbonic acid.

smoked meat or smoked salmon?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 10, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: Sounds interesting... should use white bread for it, right?
> 
> wine. Got some problems with carbonic acid.
> 
> smoked meat or smoked salmon?



R. White bread is best because it's bland. 

Smoked meat. (Don't care for fish! Ick!)

salsa or French onion dip?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

Salsa (lesser of two evils - I'm allergic to onions!)

Egg Nog or Wassail?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

egg nog because I've never had wassail. 

TNP will explain wassail.

brandy or cigar?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

R: TNP? Wrong thread, don't you think?

Neither - nor. Don't smoke and alcohol... well, perhaps in chocolate or a cake...

heaven or sky?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 11, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wassail
 

brandy i suppose.


merry christmas, or happy holidays?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

supersoup said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wassail



:bow: Thank you, Supersoup! :bow: 

I'm surprised that a certain poster, who shall remain anonymous, did not know this because wassail is of German origin!  

Merry Christmas! I will use Happy Holidays if I know the person is not a Christian, but I am soo sick of being politically correct. PC = no fun!

4th of July or New Year's Eve?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 11, 2006)

4th of july, it's my godson's birthday!!!



ABC's, or 123's?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2006)

R: Well, it has a different name here and is usually made of red wine, sometimes also of white wine, we call it "Gl&#252;hwein", mulled wine.

A1B2C3's


chips or chaps?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 11, 2006)

Sneaky TW question.

Chips if you mean potato chips.
Chaps if you mean guys.

ice cream or sorbet?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2006)

Ice cream!

Fruit punch or Lemonade?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

fruit punch, but I do like lemonade!

Macaroni salad or potato salad?

(Notice how most of the time, this or that turns out to be a choice between food or drink! Lol!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Um, I'll take salad number two...


wind or storm?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

storm! It is windy here today and I really, really don't like windy days!

Movie at home or Movie at the Theater?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

movie in my head...


rain or snow?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Tuff decision I really like both. Guess I'll pick snow because of the time of year! Could you send some my way?

Cloudy or clear?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

right now, cloudy.


ship or plane?


----------



## Joseph the Weird (Nov 12, 2006)

Plane, ships are so bloody slow, and not much cheaper.

Stylish clothes or comfortable and affordable?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

comfortable and stylish!

dimples or no dimples?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

You're back! Woohoo! - Dimples of course - they're so cute.

Cute or pretty?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

R. Punkin- your fingers fly across the keys! 

The Orient Express!

Agatha Christie or Dashiell Hammet (Sp?)

Next!

Cute - more approachable I think

Agatha Christie or Dashiell Hammet


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Agatha Christie - I love Miss Marple!

Mystery or romance?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

Romance with a mystery - gee, kinda sorta like Love's Savage Cupcake!

soldier or sailor?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Oh, another toughie - soldier I guess - sailor's have a tendency to sail away in the sunset, but soldier's are more grounded.  

Pizza with mushrooms or Plain Cheese?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

'shrooms - my favorite is pepperoni and mushroom :eat1: :eat2: 

a trip to Italy or a trip to France?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Italy - love those red-hot Italians.

Chocolate covered cherries or chocolate covered strawberries?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 12, 2006)

Cherries.


1 or 2?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

2 nobody can stop with just one!

hugs or kisses?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 12, 2006)

hugs

red hot Italian or red hot Mexican?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Red hot Italian! Don't know any red hot Mexicans or are you talking Spaniards?

French perfume or designer perfume?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 12, 2006)

whatever smells best!!


snow angel, or snow ball?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2006)

Snow angel!

Snow ice cream or regular ice cream?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

Regular ice cream. No cream in snow cones!

peaches or nectarines?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 13, 2006)

nectarines.


fresh or frozen?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 13, 2006)

fresh.


optical mouse, or roller ball mouse?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

roller ball mouse - can't get used to the optical mouse

Would you rather be a butterfly or a hummingbird?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 13, 2006)

a butterfly.


pigtails or ponytail?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 13, 2006)

ponytale for me!

braces or crooked teeth?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Crooked teeth - they add character. :shocked: 

Go to bed or stay up in case someone else shows up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I think I'll go back to bed. I somehow feel like a truck ran over me...

painkiller or no painkiller?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2006)

Painkiller - it'll help you to relax and get some rest.

Goodnight or goodmorning?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Good Morning, Vietnam!

sunny side up or over easy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Sunny side up, I think.

day or night?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

R. The sunny side up etc referred to fried eggs

Night time is the right time.

Aphrodite or Venus?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

I think I'll take the greec one today...


automatic doors or manual doors?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

automatic (Gone are the days when I have to get out of the car, in the rain, to open the garage door.)

Linda Ronstadt or Mariah Carey?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

I think I'll prefer Linda...


running with scissors or throwing knives?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Running With Scissors - can't wait to read the book and see the movie!

encyclopedia or wikipedia?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Wikipedia


bycicle or motorbike?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

bike

submarine or bathosphere?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

bathosphere...


lemon or lime?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

lime - I love key lime pie! Yummy!! :eat1: :eat2: 

spinach or broccoli?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

spinach, though I'm not Popeye...


coleslaw or potato salad?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

potato salad - never liked cole slaw. Ick.

Paris or London?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

london.


snow or rain?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Supersoup!

Rain (Don't like the snow and ice and blizzards. Not even snowmen and white Christmases make up for snow.)

French onion soup or tomato soup?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

hiya!!!

tomato soup...that's what my manager calls me cause of my hair.


naughty or nice?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

R. I was wondering why you called yourself Supersoup! You do have beautiful red hair!

nice. Naughty is fun, but I'll end up with nice.

Superman or Batman?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

Batman...


Superboy or Robin?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Robin. 

Snakes or eels?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

snakes.


pirate ship, or cruise ship?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

cruise ship - deep at heart, I like luxury.

cowboy or knight?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

whichever one treats ya best!!



fight or flight?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

Flight! (Run away! Run away!)

Monty Python or SNL?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> R. I was wondering why you called yourself Supersoup! You do have beautiful red hair!
> 
> nice. Naughty is fun, but I'll end up with nice.
> 
> Superman or Batman?


ha, i just realized the first line of this! yes, that is where supersoup came from, she's my super hero alter ego at work...we get goofy sometimes. :doh:


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Flight! (Run away! Run away!)
> 
> Monty Python or SNL?


old snl, when it was good!!



french fries, or potato sticks?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

French fries. Potato sticks are too dry.

Penniless noble or wealthy peasant?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

penniless noble...he'd probably appreciate the little things in life a lot more!!



crayons or markers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2006)

crayons


sate or hungry?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 14, 2006)

answer 1: crayons - they're more fun.

answer 2: sate - I'd rather not be hungry.

holiday with family or holiday with friends?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

I've had holidays with both and I think I'd like to holiday with friends, especially all my friends here!

Bread or water?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

R. I'd like a holiday get-together!

nice cool spring water

chestnuts roasting on an open fire or Jack Frost nipping at your nose?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

I'll go with the chestnuts...


cards or dice?


----------



## snuggletiger (Nov 15, 2006)

Dice (36 known possibilities)

Cake or pie?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

Cake


Checkers or Chess?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

(still) Checkers...


pride or prejudice?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2006)

pride

sweepin' or moppin' ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

sweepin'


Doc Ock or Octopussy?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

Octopussy - I love James Bond!

Snow or Ice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

Where's the difference?


H&#228;agen Dasz or Ben & Jerry's?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

I'd rather play and drive in snow anyday than try navigating on ice!  

Ben & Jerry's!

Vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 15, 2006)

R: Snow is just another form of ice... 

vanilla chocolate...


wide awake or drowsy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 15, 2006)

wide and drowsy (A TW-ish reply!!  )

fluffy bunny slippers or ratty nasty slippers?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> R: Snow is just another form of ice...


 When I think of snow, I think white and fluffy. When I of ice, I think slick, dangerous and glassy. I know both are frozen water but they are of different textures.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> wide and drowsy (A TW-ish reply!!  )
> 
> fluffy bunny slippers or ratty nasty slippers?



Fluffy bunny slippers! I had a pair of bunny slippers my Mom gave to me and I wore them until they were ratty and nasty! hehe!


Socks or bare feet?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Socks. (almost like bare feet, but hides my ugly feet.)

R. I used to have a pair of Big Foot slippers. I wore them until they were ratty and nasty.

Ability to fly or ability to read thoughts?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 16, 2006)

Ability to fly. I've seen what happens when you can read thoughts - it isn't a pretty sight! :shocked: 

Talented singer or talented musician?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Talented musician, including the ability to sing well.  

plastic pretty face or face with lines and character?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

face with lines & character.


steep slope or steep stairs?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 16, 2006)

steep stairs



Having your thoughts run like crazy while you try to sleep? 

or 

Having your thoughts stand still while you are trying to work?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Neither - nor...


A cat and a dog being mad at each other...

or...

your neighbors fussing and fighting all through the night?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Neither  

having a job you hate, but that pays well OR

having a job you love, but that doesn't pay well?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

Having a job I love that pays well...


yes or no?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

Yes, it would be ideal having a job you love that pays well, but if you had only the two choices I gave, I would choose the job that I loved. I think it would make me a happier person.

music or tv?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

I agree.

music.

raincoat or umbrella?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

umbrella

umbrella or parasol?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2006)

both.


10 or 100?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 16, 2006)

100 m&m's.  


milk chocolate, or hard candies?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 16, 2006)

milk chocolate!

rootbeer barrels or butterscotch hard candies?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Rootbeer barrels! That was tough though I like both!

Peppermint or wintergreen?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

wintergreen

Norwegian forest cats or Maine Coon cats?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Maine Coons

Puffs cereal or Cheerios?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

cheerios

goldfish or koi?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Koi!

Pond or Fountain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2006)

a golden koi would be nice...


James or Jim?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

Both!

The fountain for the sound of running water

The pond for the scenery - the egrets and other wildlife

Hemingway or Steinbeck?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hemingway.

Earl Grey or Black Oolong?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

Chai

hardwood floor or wall-to-wall carpeting?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hardwood floor! I wish I had one instead of carpeting which harbors every known allergen in the world! ACHOO!

Kleenex or Puffs?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

R. Really? But plush carpeting feels so nice. It's easy on the feet, and the floors don't feel freezing when you walk across them to go to the ladies' room.

Puffs - nice and easy on the nose.

tortellini or spaghetti?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 17, 2006)

R. Both! But if I have to pick...

Spaghetti.

Tall men or short men?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 17, 2006)

It really doesn't matter. If I like the guy, he could be a dwarf. However, initially, I am attracted to tall men.

the new James Bond guy or Pierce Brosnan?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2006)

I'll go with Pierce Brosnan as I haven't seen the new James Bond yet, so jury is still out on whether I'll like him or not. Although, I did see him in "Lara Croft Tomb Raiders" and I thought his shower scene was really HOT.  

James Bond or Austin Powers?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Bond!

Jeff Daniels or Jeff Bridges?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 18, 2006)

Another tough one! Hmm! I guess I'll choose Jeff Bridges.

Batman or Superman?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Batman.


Spiderman or DareDevil?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Spiderman!

monkey brains or haggis?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

er... haggis?


Why or why not?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

R. It's the dish that Scotland is infamous for - it's disgusting! I had a friend who didn't want to visit friends in Scotland because her hostess promised her icky haggis. (No, I have not sampled this..er..delicacy.

From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Haggis is a traditional Scottish dish. Although there are many recipes, it is normally made with the following ingredients: sheep's 'pluck' (heart, liver, and lungs), minced with onion, oatmeal, suet, spices, and salt, mixed with stock, and traditionally boiled in the animal's stomach for approximately an hour. It somewhat resembles stuffed intestines (pig intestines otherwise known as chitterlings), sausages and savoury puddings of which it is among the largest types.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Aha... there seem to be other infamous dishes from scotland, though...

But monkey brains doesn't sound trustworthy, either...


OK, back on track...

why or why not?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Aha... there seem to be other infamous dishes from scotland, though...
> 
> But monkey brains doesn't sound trustworthy, either...
> 
> ...



Pick haggis or monkey brains; ONLY THEN I'll explain why or why not


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

OK, haggis, then. Can't be much worse than "Saumagen"...


why or why not?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Well, if you had to choose between two equally revolting dishes, just curious about which one you'd pick.

What's that other dish you referenced?

sled or ice skates?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2006)

Saumagen?

sled.

slide or skate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> Saumagen?
> 
> sled.
> 
> slide or skate?



Saumagen would be a dish I would try. (It's the contents of haggis that are gross - to me.)

Slide!

scent of cedar or scent of balsam?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 19, 2006)

balsam (I'm allergic to cedar).

Big nipples or small nipples?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

does that matter?


onions -
fried or deep-fried?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 19, 2006)

fried :eat2: 

snow or heatwave?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Snow! Love it, love it, love it. We don't get it either!  

Plaids or stripes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

plaids...


twisted or straight?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Twisted - if it's a pretzel!

Pretzel's or chips?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

chips.


hear or feel?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 19, 2006)

Feel. The human touch is very important.

Stay and play or watch cartoons?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2006)

Stay 'n' play. No TV near.


Who or where?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 19, 2006)

Who - a rock group is better than a place! 

Voldemort/Tom Riddle or Hannibal Lector?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Tommy.


Dracula or Alucard?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

Ummm - they're the same aren't they? So - I choose neither! haha!

Star Trek or Star Wars?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

R: There's a little difference... One of them is a Vampire hunter...

Star Trek Wars... I can't decide...

Gene Roddenberry or George Lukas?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

oooo that is tough! I'll guess I'll go with George Lucas as his science fiction is more fantasy and I like fantasy.

Peanut butter or Nutella?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Nutella.


imagination or fantasy?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 20, 2006)

I'll use my imagination to fantasize!  

Pure science fiction or fantasy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

What about science fantasy?


Defiant or Millenium Falcon?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

Cars?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Famous spaceships...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

How famous can they be if I haven't heard of them? (Be kind.)


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

Good question... depends on if you're a sci-fi nerd or not, I think...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm going with Defiance - only because I like that name better than Millenium Falcon. (Defiance is...Star Trek?? Millenium Falcon = I'm clueless. Help me out.)

taxi or limo?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

(Defiance is Star Trek Deep Space Nine, Millenium Falcon is Star Wars - Han Solo's / Lando Calrissian's spaceship)

If I had the choice... limo.

soda or pop?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

You clever puddy tat! Soda and pop can be one and the same.

silent stinkers or rip-roaring flatulence?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

To be honest... I could do without both of them...


glass or can?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 20, 2006)

R. Good answer!

cans...only because I have a tendency to step on the glass shards when people, like my darling brother, drop glass bottles and fail to pick up all of the pieces. (Had to go to the emergency room to have glass removed from my foot.)

daisy or tulip?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2006)

R: You know, if you have the choice between wearing a gas mask




or wearing a gas mask while hovering two inches above your chair...

tough one... like both... 
daisy tulip! or tulip daisy?

Robin Hood or Jesse James?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

Robin Hood! He's a good outlaw - Jesse James was a bad one!

OH and I'd choose the Millenium Falcon!

Siamese cat or Tabby cat?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 21, 2006)

Siamese, please!  

Winter Coat or Winter Jacket?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

both. starts gettin cold over here.


smile or laugh?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

laugh - it's like a super smile with sound

Apple or IBM clone?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 21, 2006)

Apple :eat2: 




Banana or melon ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

melon - watermelon to be precise

Mother Goose or Ma Barker?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm not sure what is worse... or so...


drive or ride?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 21, 2006)

I like riding! I also like driving!  

windows or doors?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 21, 2006)

depends on the floor I'm in...


shop or store?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 21, 2006)

store



brush or comb?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 21, 2006)

brush

candle or lamplight?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

candle.


fireplace or central heating?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

Depends on my mood, and the temperature outside. For romance, I like candles. For warmth...hmmmmmmmmmm.

a short relationship with someone you really love or a long relationship with a best friend


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

That was a hard one ??? I have a long relationship with a lot of love, so I have to say a long relationship with a best friend...

I will give you another hard one.

beer or wine ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 22, 2006)

champagne  

Christmas or birthday?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 22, 2006)

I like beer or wine better to a meal then champaige. 

Birthday becouse it's today, within 15 hours it's 53 years ago I was born....under a wandring star 

Morning or evening.


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 22, 2006)

somewhere in between...


X or O?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

Both! but this game is this or that so I'd pick hugs over kisses. Often hugs lead to kisses anyway!  

Roast turkey or roast duck?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> I like beer or wine better to a meal then champaige.
> 
> Birthday becouse it's today, within 15 hours it's 53 years ago I was born....under a wandring star
> 
> Morning or evening.



Happy Birthday to you!


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

:bow: Thank you !:bow: 53 and playing like a little boy  


Turkey We don't have any Thanksgiving, but we have for Xmas instead of a cock .
Otherwise I don't like Turkey - to little human rights ! 


Friday or Sunday ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2006)

Staurday?

Besides, happy b'day...




(sorry, had only this tiny cake for you...)

Monday or wednesday?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 23, 2006)

Monday - my aunt & i look after each other on mondays: i clean for her & do chores she can no longer manage; she sends me home with doggie bags of home cooked goodies & plys me with HUGE Gin & Tonics  Tiz no wonder i love her  

Wellies (wellington boots) or flip flops?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2006)

flip flops - have no occasion to wear Wellies!

Leftovers or cook a whole meal?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 23, 2006)

cooking a whole meal with leftovers... 


pirate or rogue?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 23, 2006)

Thank you so much for the cake :eat2: 




pirate or rogue? What's the difference?:doh: 

I like Robin Hood. I'm tired of the robbery from poor and unemploied that our new conservative gov have started.
*
Left or Right * For my right is wrong


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

Left, always left!

Happy belated b-day, Fatcharlie!

humor or looks?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

Humor, always go for humor. Looks fade but humor improves with age.

East coast or West coast?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

Hard choice. I know the East Coast well because I was born here and have always lived on the East Coast, but I dream of living on the West Coast because of the fabulous climate. My family is on the East Coast too. I'll go with East Coast, but this choice is not written in stone.

cran-raspberry or cran-orange?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

Cran-raspberry please! I made a cranberry salad with raspberry jello as a base. Love the stuff! Now why did I think you were on the West Coast? Seems like quite a few of my DIM friends are on the East Coast or in the Mid section. I like both coasts, though I am most familiar with the East. My Father's family is from Pittsburgh, PA and I spent a summer several years back touring the upper East (Virginia, Massachusetts, Pennsylvania, New York, Vermont and Maine).

Leftover turkey or leftover dressing (stuffing)?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 24, 2006)

R. Where in Maine did you go? (That's where I'm headed this weekend...unless I decide to wait out the holiday traffic...) I've been to Costa Mesa and the surrounding areas in CA and LOVED it. THe people I ran into are so mellow and nice. There's huge difference between the baseball fans in CA, and the fans in NY!

Leftover stuffing!

pecan pie or pumpkin pie? (I think I know the answer!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 24, 2006)

Pecan  Though I made a 3 layer pumpkin pie one year that I loved. Actually, my favorite seasonal pie is Raisin. I don't remember where in Maine - it was almost 30 years ago ! My how time passes. I was with a Christian campaign and we had the day off. We went to a coastal town and did the boardwalk and seashore thing. My favorite tour that summer was the old Freedom Trail in Boston. We got to eat at the No Name Restaurant. It was a blast.

New York City or a quiet country Inn in Vermont?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 24, 2006)

May I take the joker?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 24, 2006)

or :doh:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

Shrimp or Lobster?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Neither - nor.


:blush: or :smitten:?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

:blush: 

black or blue?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

black... and a little blue...


fridge or freezer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

freezer - every put soda in a freezer long enough so the soda become mushy, but still fizzy? It's wonderful!

clever or nice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

R: Had put a bottle of coke into the freezer... as I later opened it, I could watch it freezing from the top to the bottom... 


clever


stairs or elevator?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

elevator!

motor bike or bicycle?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

bicycle


bus or car?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

car - get there faster!

dolls or trucks?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

trucks...


boiled egg or fried egg?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Fried egg 

green eggs and ham or purple eggs and sausage?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

green? purple? eggs?  Sounds like eastereggs to me. But... isn't x-mas to come yet?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

R. Easter eggs!

Now - choose your egg and give me a this n that, please!


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

purple...

this or that?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Sometimes this and sometimes that  

lightning storm or snow storm?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

lightning.

roar or thunder?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

thunder - it sends delicious shivers down my spine. (Good excuse to hug too!)

Neptune or Saturn?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Venus.


tic tac toe or hug'n'kiss?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

hug n' kiss  

dying of thirst, having to pee, but playing on The Lounge OR quenching one's thirst, relieving oneself, and missing some fun on The Lounge?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

the second. 


go and get some rubbish to the incinerating plant

or

stay here and play on?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Party on, dude!

Stay up late or get up early?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 25, 2006)

Stay up late

laugh out loud or laugh quietly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

LQ... mostly.


run and hide or fry mah hide?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Run away! Run away!

herring or squid?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

(red) herring...


chocolate covered squid-on-a-stick

or

smelly sweatsock sandwich?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

Ick!!! None! I'd rather starve!

shark or barracuda?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

a sharracuda, maybe...


queen of pigs or queen of hearts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

:batting: queen of hearts, of course! :batting: 

girl-next-door or glitzy movie star?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

girl-next-door.


tree or forest?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

forest!

leopard or giraffe?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

leopard they are much harder to see. only seen two and then it have been too dark to photo them. Giraffs you can get close during daylight.

Safari or cityshopping ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

safari - you'll probably on go once in your life!

iceberg lettuce or iceberg?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 25, 2006)

Iceberg I love to see it too my son visit Iceland and Greenland this sommer and saw it, I want that too.:happy: 

Oh I'm been working in Africa during a period of 10 years so I have been on safari many times and I love it. :wubu: 


Chimpansies or moutaingorillas ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

Gorillaz.


heavy rain or heavy snow?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 25, 2006)

Snow ... been too long since i had any fun in some decent snowfall 

pernod or ameretto?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 25, 2006)

ameretto (never tried pernod)

Easter bunny or Sandy Claws?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2006)

xmas bunny...


think or ponder?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 25, 2006)

Ponder! I ponder a lot. I even have a spot on my website called Punkin's Ponderings!  

Pond or Lake?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

lake.


dive or drown?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 26, 2006)

dive.

listen to the radio or listen to a cd?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

listen to a cd


self arranged or bought sampler?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 26, 2006)

self arranged

bath or shower?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

shower.

take a long walk on a short pier 
or 
take a short walk on a long plank?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2006)

Talk a long walk on a short pier.  

Take a hike or ride a bike?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Nov 26, 2006)

ride a bike - whilst singing " you can ring my belllllllllllllllllllllll, ring my bell! 

massage or meditation?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2006)

massage


glow or shine?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 27, 2006)

glow - shine can be too bright.

stand or sit?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2006)

sit.

2 Fast 2 Furious or Need for Speed?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

Haven't seen either, but I did see the first Fast and Furious. I'll pick that! Loved Vin Diesel in that one!

Wool socks or cotton socks?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

No socks.


bones or stones?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 28, 2006)

Do you mean Pat Bones or Rolling Stones ? 

Then I say Rolling Stones because I can't get no satisfaction other ways  


meat or vegietables ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 28, 2006)

meat

sailboat or motorboat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

motor...

walk or drive?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

Drive - to work, to the store, just about everyplace I need to be. But when I get there...I walk! hehe!

Which hot cocoa topping:

marshmallows? or whipped cream?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

cream.


light:

candle or neon?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 28, 2006)

Candle - it compliments my complexion better than neon.

When walking with your significant other:

Hold hands or arm-in-arm?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2006)

as well as...


night or day?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2006)

Hubby and I hold hands - when we are walking - night or day.

Weather preference:

Rainy or clear?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

clear. rain soaks.

sun or moon?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2006)

Moon - it is more romantic. The Sun only burns me (I have very, very sun sensitive skin - I burn quickly - so I have to wear a full high SPF sunblock if I'm outdoors in the day for more than 15 minutes!).

So....do you appreciate a woman with

a tan or creamy ivory skin?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

...as well as... rolleyes:, I know...)

answer:

witty or honest?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 29, 2006)

honest

cold and sunny or warm and cloudy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2006)

warm and sunny.


coffee or tea?


----------



## fatcharlie (Nov 29, 2006)

Suger in the morning suger in the evening suger every day ! 
:doh: up wrong answer 

Coffee and tea with honey when I have a sour throat 

What tread was this...................... 
oh yeah

With or without suger ??? ::


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Nov 30, 2006)

sugar!

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2006)

pancakes...


potatos or tomatos?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 1, 2006)

kartoffel 

cheescake with lingonberry or eggcake with lingonberry ?:eat2: :eat1:


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2006)

right now, I'd say cheesecake... but if you ask me anoter time...


I. Kamprath or B. Gates?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 1, 2006)

F....k them both Ingvar K was a Nazi during the -30-50. Gates I don't know so much about but Microsoft sucks 
But their money could give all children in the world vaccinations.

George Bush or Hugo Chavéz?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

Do we have to get political? I prefer to keep my political leanings a secret so I'm gonna bend the rules a bit a bypass your question Charlie - sorry!

Gingerbread or Gingersnaps?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2006)

R: Yeah, we should keep politics in Hyde Park.

A: Ginger... take what you want...

Q: ginger ale or ale?


----------



## mottiemushroom (Dec 2, 2006)

ale

stockings or tights?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ginger ale. I've never had Ale before. My brother gave me some malt liquor once when I had a terrible cold to help me sleep. It was NASTY - ugh, had to hold my nose to drink the stuff!

Favorite christmas treat:

Stollen or chocolate covered marzipan?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2006)

nougat. Or, newly discovered, a chocolate stollen...

snow or sow?


----------



## supersoup (Dec 3, 2006)

snow.


movies or music?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 3, 2006)

Depends on my mood. Today it's movies!

Comedy or drama?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 3, 2006)

Political drama  

Documentary or soupopera?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2006)

Soup opera... singing soups? *gargle* Could be fun... 

lovehandle or panhandle?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 4, 2006)

lovehandle!

Monet or Picasso?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 4, 2006)

Monet!

Lemonade or iced tea?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2006)

iced tea...


chicken nuggets or chicken wings?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 4, 2006)

ostrich is better then chicken but ok for nuggs

Renoir or Gauguin


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 7, 2006)

Renoir because I can pronounce his name.

Lacrosse or Rugby?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2006)

Tewaraathon. 


cold (temperature) and:

rain or snow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

cool rain on a hot day

Marilyn Monroe or Marilyn Manson?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Norma Jean.


Chicken Run or chicken wings?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

Chicken Wings


Breakfast or Lunch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Dinner.


freight train or fright train?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

freight train.


Getting a terrible cold or getting a terrible stomach ache?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

None of them.

ghost rider or ghost writer?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2006)

ghost writer.


Fried Eggs or Scrambled Eggs


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2006)

Scrambled eggs with toast :eat1: 

See tread above !
I like Gauguin best because his pictures of south Pacific beautiful BBWs.

Crocodil or Whale meat ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

neither!  

soldier or sailor?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

sailor.

rush hour or midnight?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

midnight - it's usually nice and quiet so I can ponder in peace.

feminine or tomboy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

both got it's charme...

wet or dry?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Dry

dusty or sooty?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2006)

Noneofthem. 'tchoo!


space bar or mars bar?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

Mars bar, of course!

olive oil or castor oil?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 8, 2006)

Olive oil

Icecream or chocolate


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 8, 2006)

chocolate ice cream! :wubu: 

cream cheese or whipped cream?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Cream cheese please!

Cheesecake or Pie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

At the moment, pie.


weed or seed?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Seed! 

Fun joke or sad story?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2006)

fun joke.


bus or train?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 9, 2006)

train ofcourse !

train or just be ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

train

Family Feud or Jeopardy?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Jeopardy - more educational - less smarmy! (Now you got me thinking of a stupid Weird Al song "I Lost On Jeopardy - Baby".)

Spiced Apple Cidar or Buttered Rum?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Punkin!!!! Are you feeling better?

spiced apple cider - only becuz I haven't tried buttered rum!

cider donuts or Boston creme donuts?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Boston creme donuts - yummy yum yum. Yup - I'm much better, but poor hubby is down with the tummy yucks now. At least we have medicine so he won't suffer as much as I did.

Chocolate covered cherries or rumballs? (I seem to be on rum and I don't even drink alcoholic beverages - must be because I watch the latest "Pirates of the Carribean" last night.)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

rumballs - chocolate covered cherries are too sweet, even for moi

ok, going with the alcohol theme....

mimosa or bloody mary?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Hmmm, what's in a mimosa? I guess I'll choose bloody mary sans the alcohol!  

traditional candy canes or gourmet candy canes?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

R. Mimosa = champagne and orange juice (very very good!!!)

I'm a tradiontionalist = traditional candy canes, which reminds me - I have one in my purse!
:eat2: 

snowflake or icicle?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Snowflake, snowflake. I love snow!

Roasted marshmallow or marshmallow in your cocoa?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Marshmellows in cocoa! Yum. Though I do like roasting marshmellows and making s'mores!

gas fire or wood fire?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Wood fire! Much more romantic.

Chestnuts or Pecans?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

pecans - (the thought of a warm slice or pecan pie a la mode is quite pleasant!!)

bowling or badmitten?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Badmitten - the bowling ball is too heavy for me to lift.

Chess or Scrabble?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

scrabble - used to play it w/a coworker for hours. Had memorized really weird two letter words, but I've forgetten them now.

Sesame Street or Mr. Rogers?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Sesame Street of course! 

Kaptain Kangaroo or Peppermint Place?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

The Kaptain - don't know The Peppermint Place.

peppermint or wintergreen?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Peppermint! 

Cinnamon disks or butterscotch?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

cinnamon disks! Yummmmmmm.

rootbeer barrels or butterscotch?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 9, 2006)

Rootbeer barrels!!

York patties or Andes Thin Mints?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 9, 2006)

Tough one. Andes mints - York patties are good, but a little tooooo sharp and minty.

Rocky or Rambo?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2006)

Tough... I'd say Rambo 1.


stay up or got to bed?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Hate to say this, but I better go to bed. It is almost pumpkin time here and it is probably past midnight for BBWSweetheart. I'll try to set aside time for here tomorrow afternoon, but I got to get my Christmas cards done soon!

Goodnight or goodmorning?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

VERY reluctant goodnight! My eyelids are starting to droop.

(((((((((((((((((Punkin and TW)))))))))))))))))))))

Sleep tight!!!!!!!!!!! :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 10, 2006)

((((((me)))))) 
Felt lonely....:batting: 

trick or :kiss2:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

((((((((((FatCharlie)))))))))))

Feeling not so lonely now??  

Massage or hug?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

How about a hugging massage?  

Dr. Pepper or Coke?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

R. A hugging massage sounds divine!

A. Easy. Dr. Pepper. I just came from an Xmas party. The hostess bought Dr. Pepper just for moi. 

pepper or salt?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Salt! Pepper makes me sneeze ---aaaaacchhoooo!

hors de vors or pigs in a blanket?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Bless you! :bow: 

hors d'oeuvres (couldn't pigs in a blanket be considered one?)

fresh water fish or salt water fish?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Salt water fish, thank you.

New England Clam Chowder or Manhattan Clam Chowder?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Blech. (Don't like seafood.)

Barney or The Smurfs?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh gracious --I'll choose the lesser of two evils - The Smurfs!

The Flintstones or The Jetsons?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Flintstones.

Fred or Barney?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Barney - I go for goodnatured men everytime!

Who would you rather be?

Wilma or Betty?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Wilma, but I'm more like Betty. 

Barbie or Xena, Warrior Princess?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

OH that's a tough one. I'll go with Xena since she was once the girlfriend of Hercules (Kevin Sorbo - another one of my fav hunks).

Hercules or Conan the Barbarian?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Hercules! 

Kung Fu or Karate?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Kung Fu - it's more graceful.

Bruce Lee or Jackie Chan?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Jackie Chan - seen more of his movies so I relate more.

oil painting or watercolor?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Oil painting.

Crochet or knit?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

crochet. I enjoy it, but am not any good. I keep losing stitches.

Grandma Got Run Over by a Reindeer or Snoopy and the Red Baron?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 10, 2006)

Snoopy and The Red Baron!

A Christmas Story or White Christmas?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 10, 2006)

Xmas Story! (I like Holiday Inn best, I think.)

Grinch or Bumble?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

As I don't know Bumble... I'd say Grinch...


peaches on a tree or trees on a beach?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

trees on a beach

terminator or robocop?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2006)

Terminator! Though I really didn't like the middle one!


a white Christmas or Christmas on the beach?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

white christmas.


The Mask or Police Academy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

The Mask

nude Robin Williams or nude Tom Hanks?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Do they have to be nude? AS for the actor, a tough one... I'd say R. W.


parachute jump or bungee jump?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

R. Yes, they must be naked.

Neither. Given the two choices: bungee jump.

jungle or forest?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Jungle.


Earth or Chocolate Heaven 7?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

I THINK Chocolate Heaven 7. (What is chocolate heaven 7??)

Santa or Easter Bunny?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

R: CH7 is the 7th planet orbiting around a brown (chocolate) giant star in the Sweets Alley (similar to our milky way)

Santa Bunny. Can actually be bought over here...


cow or bull?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

cow - I like milk.

honey or sugar?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

sweetener.


bull or bear?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

bull market.

cow pie or bullsh*t?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Where's the difference?


stuffed or drunken?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

stuffed (Don't really drink that much)

pinata or pinto bean?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

Er... ? could you describe?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

I guess that would mean the pinata? The "n" is supposed to have tilde over it. It's a colorful paper mache figure that's filled with candy and little presents. A child is blindfolded then given a stick so he/she can try to hit the pinata, which is raised and lowered on a string to make it hard for the child to hit it, and break it open so everyone can gather the candy that falls from the pinata.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

I actually thought of both... But thanx for the pinata update...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Pictures of pinatas and pinto beans. Pick your poison. 

View attachment pinata.jpg


View attachment pinto beans.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2006)

pinatas.

sleep or stay?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 11, 2006)

Stay!!! However, if you are sleepy, you must (sadly) go! After all, tomorrow is another day!

worst first or liverwurst?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 11, 2006)

Liverwurst - I actually like it!  

Bratwurst or Polish Sausage?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

As I don't know what is meant with "polish sausage", I'll go with bratwurst...


garlic or onions?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 12, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> ((((((((((FatCharlie)))))))))))
> 
> Feeling not so lonely now??
> 
> Massage or hug?


Oh thank you I needed that :kiss2: :batting: 

I like both but I say onion or else my :kiss2: smells:huh: 

raw carrots or boild carrots?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 12, 2006)

Raw carrots.




LA or NYC?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2006)

Tough... What about Vegas?


chill or bill?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 12, 2006)

Do you mean stay chilly or pay the electric bill? I'll choose bill - if that's the case!

Blanket or quilt?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

quilt.


breakfast or dinner?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dinner




Cashmere or cotton?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

Cotton, Jerry Cotton. 


skinny or voluptuous?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 13, 2006)

voluptuous! :bow:

Christmas Movie Marathon 

or 

Halloween (Horror Movie) Movie Marathon?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

Christmas movie marathan. I don't like horror movies!  

Preserves or jelly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

preserves.

night or day?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

Night!

Cookies or Candy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

cookies!


dream or cream?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

Dream! I love to dream!

How do you like yogurt?

Plain or with fruit in it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2006)

fruity.


good morning or good night?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 13, 2006)

Good night! I'm usually not extremely perky in the morning. Not grouchy, but usually not oozing cheerfulness either.

Down pillow or Polyester foam?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

down pillow

flight or fight?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

Depends on the situation...


escalator or elevator?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

depends how fast I want to get there - if it's just one floor, an escalator

sports car or hot rod?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

hot rod.


thread or threat?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

thread!!!!!!!

golden thread or silver needle?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

er... golden threat? er, thread?


naughty or nice?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

nice overall, but with some naughty

lingerie or undies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

depends...


lack or write?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Q. Depends on...what?  

write

cracker jacks or jumping jack flashes?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 14, 2006)

Jumping jack flashes!


Beach or pool?


----------



## curvluver (Dec 14, 2006)

Beach definitely!


Hard or Soft (tacos of course...)


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Allways *soft* tacos, icecream, cake or ladies 

Sandy beach or nice cliffs.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

sandy beach

oysters on the half-shell or Venus on a half-shell?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 14, 2006)

Venus on a half-shell? if she's naked :batting: 

Nice cliffs or grovel beach ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

beach

bleach or beach?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> beach
> 
> bleach or beach?


another beach...


Beach Boys or Bee Gees?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

Beach Boys

marsh or bog?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Beach Boys
> 
> marsh or bog?


bog.


bugs or hugs?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 14, 2006)

hugs!!

hills or valley?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> hugs!!
> 
> hills or valley?


no valley without hills...


up or down?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 15, 2006)

Up! I'm up but I'm about to go to bed!

Cruise ship or Airplane?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

Punkin1024 said:


> Up! I'm up but I'm about to go to bed!
> 
> Cruise ship or Airplane?


Um, Cruise Airplane? 


punkin or toad?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

toad and Punkin 

Frog or snake.


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

frog - like Kermit!!! My honey bun!!! 

Winnie-the-Pooh or Paddington Bear?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Actuly I like both. But I think I say Pooh but I feel more like Ior the donkey.

The rabit(dont know the english name) or Ior ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Rabbit is right.

Hmmmm. Tough choice. Eeyore because you say you're like him, I guess.

ginger or cinnamon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Rabbit is right.
> 
> Hmmmm. Tough choice. Eeyore because you say you're like him, I guess.
> 
> ginger or cinnamon?


A series of tough choices...
Cinnamon.

playing games or playing games?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

playing games   

skipping or jumping?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:wubu: thanks

ginger or cinnamon? its hard. cinnemon is a most on christmas rice porrige:eat1: 
And ginger is good in many different food and soppose to be healthy too  .


curry or peper


OOps I was too late


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

Like 'em both, but I'll go w/pepper.

Skipping or jumping?

edit - it's ok - got you covered.


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

jumping

curry or peper

Too slow again

Skiing or skating


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

See the answer above.

honey or sweetie?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Sweetheart 

Honey to tea, swetie to TV 


Sweetie or salt liqurice


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

sweetie!!

satellite or cable?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

bbwsweetheart said:


> sweetie!!
> 
> satellite or cable?


Satellite (hoping it stays up)


reindeer or moose?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

moose (they're the pride of Maine!!)

liver or kidney?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I need both so I can't choose !

Moose or Elk ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> I need both so I can't choose !
> 
> Moose or Elk ?


Elk (like Wapiti)


sneeze or snooze?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 15, 2006)

snooze

cat and live or wolf and die?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 15, 2006)

wolf and live. There is not many people ever that have been killed by wolfes.

Bees or wasps (They both actuly kill a lot of more people)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

Bees - because they make honey. Only thing a wasp does is sting! Ouch!


Sing or listen to someone else sing?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 16, 2006)

But they also food for the birds 

I like better to sing my self but don't think anybody else will hear it  


Playing self or just listen and see. (Music or sports it's up to you to judge )


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

I'll take music! I used to play the piano and sing, however, I have arthritis and carpel tunnel in my left wrist, so no more piano playing. I still sing though, usually I sing while listening to my favorite CD in the car - driving home from work. I also enjoy congregational singing at my local church.

How do you spend your Saturdays...

busy cleaning house - or just lazing about the house?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2006)

Doing a roadtrip for shopping... 


hive or drive?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 16, 2006)

Drive, I guess. Don't exactly know what you meant by hive.  

Sugar-free chocolate with malitol as sweetener or no chocolate at all?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2006)

R: I took "hive" because it had some rhyme... Did anyone say the two things have to stand in any relation to each other?

That's a tough one. Haven't had chocolate with maltitol yet, how does it taste if you put it into the fridge? I'd give it a try, though...

ride or hike?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

ride..unless the "hike" was on level ground

fluffy white cat or fluffy white wolf?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

Both will make me sneeze I guess but I habven't got that close to a wolf so I go for that.

Well I hope we all have a meta"carpel tunnel" but not the syndrome but it's easy to operate then you can play piano again Punkin.

Haven't you heard of The Hives ? Look it up on mySpace.

Then I like to hike (learnt from TW) but I'm not that found of bikes. 
My butt gets soure and then I dont score. 

Well?
Hiking or biking ?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

Charlie - My husband had carpel tunnel surgery several years back and he is doing fine. I'm putting off seeing our Doctor about it because things are not so great at work right now, and I don't want to jeapardize my job by staying off work until my hand heals from surgery.

Hike - I have the same problem as you with bikes!  

Play in the snow or stay inside by the fire?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 17, 2006)

I like to play in the snow. Skiing and so on.

Too bad that they dont let you. In Sweden you would have it free and 80% of you salery when you are of work. And the employer are not alowed to fire you for that you have to do a surgury.
That the difference between Sweden and US and thats why Im mad at Anders Borg because he will americanise Sweden; sorry that I speak politics again 

But I also like to be indoors and read when its stormy outside, but this year we just get rain rain rain and more rain. I like a white Xmas. 

I saw your cat CooCoo was it by your tree. I tried to put in a picture too but failed. 

Xmas or Eastern ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2006)

I guess you thought of Easter, as in Easter Day... eastern is a direction 

Right now, I'd say Xmas, but if you'd ask me in about three months...


The Pagemaster or The treasure Planet?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 17, 2006)

Pagemaster. (Now, if the choice was between Pagemaster and Treasure Island, I'd pick Treasure Island.)

brunettes or redheads?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> I saw your cat CooCoo was it by your tree. I tried to put in a picture too but failed.


Yes, that is our tree. It is artificial of course, hubby is allergic to the real thing. AnnMarie gave you some hints on posting pictures, perhaps you can try again.

Q. Brunettes or redheads?

A. I like them both. But I have to choose - so I'll go with redheads!

Q. Blue eyes or brown eyes?


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Dec 17, 2006)

"Q. Blue eyes or brown eyes?"

A: Blue eyes

Q: Should I stay or should I go. Be honest.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

Stay.


be honest or honey bee?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

honey bee

beautiful white fluffy cats that might scare off rogue TLWs or white wolves?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

I think, fluffy white wolfcats would be scarier...

darkness or bright light?


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 18, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> I think, fluffy white wolfcats would be scarier...
> 
> darkness or bright light?



Mushrooms don't grow in the light...

Wet.. or Dry snow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

dry. extra dry.


journey into space or caribbean cruise?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 18, 2006)

Carribean cruise! Less expensive! haha!

What's for breakfast:

Oatmeal or scrambled eggs?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 18, 2006)

Oatmeal or scrambled eggs? Oatporrige in the weeks, Scrambled eggs on Saturday or Sunday and when I stay at a Hotel.

Coffee or thea to breakfast?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

hot chocolate!!

starlight or moonlight?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 18, 2006)

both?


headcrab or headache?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 18, 2006)

headache, I think...

hornets or wasps?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 19, 2006)

That's a tough one... They're both beautiful animals...


wrapping paper or loop?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Timberwolf said:


> That's a tough one... They're both beautiful animals...
> 
> 
> wrapping paper or loop?



Lol!!!  

Wrapping paper! Some of it is really pretty. I use it when making decoupage projects.

world domination or free the people?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Free the people!

Rain or Sunshine?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

depends...I love a little shower shower during the summer when it's roasting outside. 

spite and malice or canasta?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Canasta!  My Mom-in-law loves spite and mallice. I don't like that game simply because of it's title!  Hubby and I play a new version of Canasta called Racehorse - it's way fun!

Card games or board games?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

Both!! Interaction w/people is so much more entertaining than television. 

clubs or spades?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

I prefer Hearts!  , but I guess I'll choose Spades!

Poker or Solitaire?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 19, 2006)

poker - I like playing with others!  

snowman or ice queen?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 19, 2006)

Snowman - he's fluffy and fun!

Queen of Hearts or Tinkerbell?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Queen of Hearts 

Queen of The Dead or Queen of the Damned?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

Oooo (shudder), what a choice you've presented! Queen of the Dead I guess.  

Baked Apples or Poached Pears?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Queen of the Doomed. Another draw...

baked apples.


Upside down or Downside up?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

pineapple upsidedown cake! :eat2: :eat1: 

rightside up or wrongside down?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

Rightside up! I'll have my eggs sunnyside up - please.  

Go to bed or stay and play?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

Stay and play, but have to, very reluctantly, go to bed. (It's easier when we all sign off because then there's no temptation.)

sweet dreams or sound sleep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

(Go to bed and play... er... oops... :blush: a little tired over here...)

Both.

jumping beans or beans and bacon?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

BBWSweetheart - Sweet dreams make me sleep soundly!  

TW - Beans and bacon (one of my favorite soups)

Both:

Goodnight now or stay up late?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Goodnight now, I'd propose...

yawn or squint?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 20, 2006)

Strange words I had to look them up, but I say yawn.:blink: 

Sleept good or bad ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Er... both.


living room or bedroom?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

bedroom - it's a cosy sanctuary

blue grass or jazz?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Dec 20, 2006)

Jazz


DaVinci or Michelangelo?


Dennis


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 20, 2006)

Leonardo...


warm or hot?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 20, 2006)

hot, but not too hot!

jalapeno pepper or green pepper?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 20, 2006)

Green pepper! I'm not a fan of hot peppers!

Chili or chicken and dumplings?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 21, 2006)

chili - my favorite food is Mexican! Yum! 

shopping for shoes or shopping for pocketbooks?


----------



## fatcharlie (Dec 21, 2006)

BOOOOOOKs thats my life almost....

Fact or story books


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Dec 21, 2006)

fatcharlie said:


> BOOOOOOKs thats my life almost....
> 
> Fact or story books


Eek! Do I have to choose? I enjoy both!

Uhm...fact. For now. lol 

Handwritten or typed?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 23, 2006)

handwritten - it's more personal

old-fashioned or modern?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2006)

Depends... So I'd say both...


look or see?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 29, 2006)

look-see :bow: 

bow or curtsy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2006)

Er... :huh:? 


what or what?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

bow1 /ba&#650;/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[bou] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation 
verb (used without object) 1. to bend the knee or body or incline the head, as in reverence, submission, salutation, recognition, or acknowledgment. 
2. to yield; submit: to bow to the inevitable. 
3. to bend or curve downward; stoop: the pines bowed low. 

curt·sy /&#712;k&#604;rtsi/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[kurt-see] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation noun, plural -sies, verb, -sied, -sy·ing. 
noun 1. a respectful bow made by women and girls, consisting of bending the knees and lowering the body. 
verb (used without object) 2. to make a curtsy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

Aha... :bow: *Slaps dictionary over the head*

Er... :bow:


catdog or dogcat?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

Meow-woof!

Grunt or growl?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

growl.


purr or hiss?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Dec 31, 2006)

pppuuuurrrrrr

glub glub or tweet tweet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2006)

tweety-glub...


flutter or flatter?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

flatter

brutiful or flabulous?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 1, 2007)

brutiful or flabulous?  

I out on thin ice here, neither in my dictionary.....

Beautiful or fabulous ? (Or why not both :wubu: )


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 1, 2007)

Very good answer! I shall be both beautiful and fabulous too!!  (Both of those wouldn't be in your dictionary because they don't exist.)

pisces or aries?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Libra.


Up and down or up and around?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 3, 2007)

Up and around, but not for long.  It is Punkin's bedtime.

Nutella or Peanut Butter?


----------



## SchecterFA (Jan 3, 2007)

Never had Nutella, so peanut butter for me. 

Should I get a ham and cheese sandwhich, or chicken breasts at this hour?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 3, 2007)

ham and melted cheese on rye with mustard! Yummy! :eat2: 

Mayans or Aztecs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2007)

Maztecsyans...


monkey or ape?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 3, 2007)

I dont eat any of them even if they try to sell it as "bushmeat" I refuse. But I Like to watch monkies 

Dark or light (cream) chocolate ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2007)

R: Who said I was talking about eating them? 

Never underestimate the power of the dark side of chocolate!


bounce or sway?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 4, 2007)

:blush: Bounce when I'm happy, sway when I'm romantic. Bounce and sway when I'm happy and romantic! :blush: :blush: :blush: :bounce: :batting: :batting:


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, since the previous poster did not give a this or that, I'll say - jiggle! Kind of a bouncy - sway!  

Save for a rainy day or spend like there is no tomorrow?

~Punkin


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

Oops. That would be me forgetting about a this or that. I got caught up in the bouncing!!  

Spend like there's no tomorrow!!  

Bollywood or Hollywood?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

Hollywood - don't know Bollywood!

Spring or Summer?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

R. Bollywood refers to films churned out in India. They're usually very pg- rated and include dancing and singing. 

a cool summer! :bow: 

oatmeal or a hearty breakfast including an omelet, bacon, sausages, and an English muffin.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

The Hearty breakfast - if someone cooks it for me. Oatmeal if I'm cooking for myself! hehe!

Kleenex or Puffs Plus?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

Puffs Plus - wish I had some instead of this rough tissue that is too harsh for my sensitive nose.

crocodile or alligator?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

Crocodile! Crocodile Rock, crocodile tears....

Go to bed or stay and play?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

Stay and play!!

Puff the Magic Dragon or Puffs Plus?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 5, 2007)

Puff the Magic Dragon - love that song!

Uh oh! or Uh huh!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 5, 2007)

Uh oh! spaghettioes! (sp??)

On Top of Old Smokey or My Darling Clementine?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2007)

As I don't know Old Smokey...


Here or there?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2007)

Here!

Come here or stay there!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

I like that one. I'll twist it up and leave it for TW to answer.

Stay here or go there?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Stay there, whereever that may be...

flying pigs or flying scissors?

(Sorry for tha non-sense, I'm very tired...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

flying pigs! 

unicorn or Loch Ness monster?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

That's a tough one for me... I always thought of the Loch Ness Monster being a dragon... and as I like dragons in all sizes and all colours... But I like unicorns, too... I think, I'll go with the unicorn, though... LNM is too much doubt behind...

short post or long post?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

long post (I'm thinking about a LETTER from someone I like!)

Smaug or Custard the Dragon?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> long post (I'm thinking about a LETTER from someone I like!)
> 
> Smaug or Custard the Dragon?



I'm not sure. I'll guess and say Custard.

Tit or tat?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

taters...


up or down?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Up up and away!

knit or crochet?



THE TALE OF CUSTARD THE DRAGON
By Ogden Nash
Copyright Linell Nash Smith and Isabel Nash Eberstadt

Belinda lived in a little white house, 
With a little black kitten and a little gray mouse, 
And a little yellow dog and a little red wagon, 
And a realio, trulio, little pet dragon. 

Now the name of the little black kitten was Ink, 
And the little gray mouse, she called her Blink, 
And the little yellow dog was sharp as Mustard, 
But the dragon was a coward, and she called him Custard. 


Custard the dragon had big sharp teeth, 
And spikes on top of him and scales underneath, 
Mouth like a fireplace, chimney for a nose, 
And realio, trulio, daggers on his toes. 


Belinda was as brave as a barrel full of bears, 
And Ink and Blink chased lions down the stairs, 
Mustard was as brave as a tiger in a rage, 
But Custard cried for a nice safe cage. 


Belinda tickled him, she tickled him unmerciful, 
Ink, Blink and Mustard, they rudely called him Percival, 
They all sat laughing in the little red wagon 
At the realio, trulio, cowardly dragon. 


Belinda giggled till she shook the house, 
And Blink said Week!, which is giggling for a mouse, 
Ink and Mustard rudely asked his age, 
When Custard cried for a nice safe cage. 


Suddenly, suddenly they heard a nasty sound, 
And Mustard growled, and they all looked around. 
Meowch! cried Ink, and Ooh! cried Belinda, 
For there was a pirate, climbing in the winda. 


Pistol in his left hand, pistol in his right, 
And he held in his teeth a cutlass bright, 
His beard was black, one leg was wood; 
It was clear that the pirate meant no good. 


Belinda paled, and she cried, Help! Help! 
But Mustard fled with a terrified yelp, 
Ink trickled down to the bottom of the household, 
And little mouse Blink strategically mouseholed. 


But up jumped Custard, snorting like an engine, 
Clashed his tail like irons in a dungeon, 
With a clatter and a clank and a jangling squirm 
He went at the pirate like a robin at a worm. 


The pirate gaped at Belinda's dragon, 
And gulped some grog from his pocket flagon, 
He fired two bullets but they didn't hit, 
And Custard gobbled him, every bit. 


Belinda embraced him, Mustard licked him, 
No one mourned for his pirate victim 
Ink and Blink in glee did gyrate 
Around the dragon that ate the pyrate. 


Belinda still lives in her little white house, 
With her little black kitten and her little gray mouse, 
And her little yellow dog and her little red wagon, 
And her realio, trulio, little pet dragon. 


Belinda is as brave as a barrel full of bears, 
And Ink and Blink chase lions down the stairs, 
Mustard is as brave as a tiger in a rage, 
But Custard keeps crying for a nice safe cage.


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Up up and away!
> 
> knit or crochet?



Crochet, fer sure! I made an pride afghan for my brother this holiday and I have to say, I impressed myself with how well it turned out. /end bragging

Fossil fuel or moonshine?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

crochet. If I try to knit, I end up in a big knot...


book or shelf?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Crochet, fer sure! I made an pride afghan for my brother this holiday and I have to say, I impressed myself with how well it turned out. /end bragging
> 
> Fossil fuel or moonshine?



R. Congrats on completing an afghan for your brother! I can't even finish a scarf! Sniff. Sniff.

Moonshine!


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> crochet. If I try to knit, I end up in a big knot...
> 
> 
> book or shelf?



Lol!

Book, of course!

Ship in or ship out?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Lol!
> 
> Book, of course!
> 
> Ship in or ship out?



Ship out!! 

Greener pastures or blue skies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Blue Skies


left alone or leftover?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

leftovers - mashed potaters, stuffing, PECAN PIE!

mashed potatoes or scalloped potatoes?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Blue Skies
> 
> 
> left alone or leftover?



Leftovers, of course! :eat1: 

Dunk or dink?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> leftovers - mashed potaters, stuffing, PECAN PIE!
> 
> mashed potatoes or scalloped potatoes?




We seem to be on the same beat BBWSH!  :blush:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Well, we concur on leftovers! :bow: 

Dunk! Nothing like dunking a donut in hot chocolate! Yum!

Boston creme donut or Boston pie?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Aliena said:


> We seem to be on the same beat BBWSH!  :blush:




We do, indeed. I posted my last message before reading this one!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

My head's buzzin'...


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> My head's buzzin'...



Here dude, have some special tea of mine. It take care of the buzzzzz; I think. View attachment gmorning_tea.gif
View attachment highonmeds.gif


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

No fair! Aliena and TW have great smilies!!!

Boston creme donut or Boston pie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Here dude, have some special tea of mine. It take care of the buzzzzz; I think. View attachment 13435
> View attachment 13436


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


>



View attachment ambulance.gif
Call 9-1-1!!!!!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> No fair! Aliena and TW have great smilies!!!
> 
> Boston creme donut or Boston pie?



I borrow them, really.  


Boston cream donut. 


Candle light or moon light?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

Call 9-1-1 OR call for pizza?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 6, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Call 9-1-1 OR call for pizza?




Call 9-1-1 and then call for a pizza. :eat2: 

People or poople?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 6, 2007)

The people! The People! (Sybil - I know this isn't free association though I do mix up the threads every so often)

goldren retrievers or malamutes?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2007)

golden retrievers.


aquafina or dasani water?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 7, 2007)

Spa! Best water I've tasted. Poland spring is good too.

mumps or measles?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 7, 2007)

None!


aches and pains or acres and plains?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 7, 2007)

acres and plains!

Cookies or muffins?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Er... ... Muffins.


fluid sunshine or real sunshine?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

real sunshine

swimming in the ocean or swimming in a lake?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

swimming in a lake.


freezing in the cold or sweating in the sun?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

sweating in the sun near a nice cool body of water!

sunburn or windburn?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

None... I think.


wolf or golf?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 8, 2007)

w-w-wolf? Norwegian forest cat!!!  

cat or death?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Meow?


rats or mice?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 8, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> rats or mice?




There's a difference? (mice I guess) 


Conan or Scorpian King?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Tough... but I'd say Scorpion King...


snails or snakes?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 8, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> snails or snakes?



Yuk! I can't choose! Maybe snails. 

Star Trek original or TNG?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 8, 2007)

Snakes 
We are keeping some at our cabine.

Am I crazy or not ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 8, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Yuk! I can't choose! Maybe snails.
> 
> Star Trek original or TNG?



Trekkie here... don't really mind, like 'em both...



fatcharlie said:


> Snakes
> We are keeping some at our cabine.
> 
> Am I crazy or not ?



Don't think so... But on the other hand... aren't we all a bit crazy?


Star Trek or Star Wars?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2007)

Star Trek! Live long and prosper TW!

Worf or Mr. Spock?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Hmmm... Major Kira, perhaps?


Defiant or Voyager?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Hmmm... Major Kira, perhaps?
> 
> 
> Defiant or Voyager?



The Defiant, definitely!

Deep space or Space Seed?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Deep Space

meteor shower or rain shower?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

I'd say rain shower. I don't like showering with rocks, especially if they're of truck size...


tea for you or tea for two?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Tea for two, but the other person could have my tea because I don't drink it. 

Terminator I or Terminator II?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

Uhm... Terminator 1 1/2...


Rocky or Rambo?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Rocky. I read Rambo before it became a movie and thought it wasn't half bad.

Rocky Road (ice cream) or peach ice cream?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Any will be nice:eat1: 

Rocky road or icey beach ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Rocky road.

Rocky or Bullwinkle?


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 9, 2007)

Rocky, I can't stand that moose lol

Ren or Stimpy


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Meow. Stimpy!! A cat after my own heart.

Cartman or Kenny?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

R. Both Cartman and Kenny are characters from a low-brow cartoon called Southpark. 

I'd rather be confused than unhappy!  

Swedish meatball or Swedish massage?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Sorry :doh:


Swedish meatball or Swedish massage?

Do you know about Swedish massage  :blush: 
Meatballs can be nice afterwards 

Turkish or Finnish Sauna ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

due to asthma-like problems, I have to be careful with saunas...

Köttbullar or Bergatrollet?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

Finnish only because I don't know about Turkish saunas.

live it up or live it down?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2007)

What's the difference?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

One's noisy and edgy, the other's quiet and peaceful. :bow:


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 9, 2007)

Both sometimes up othertimes down  

Dreamland or Creamland?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

dreamland!

earrings or necklace?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 9, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> dreamland!
> 
> earrings or necklace?



I like a good pair of earrings. 

Chat or forums?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 9, 2007)

forums - (I's shy)

tribbles or troubles?


----------



## SocialbFly (Jan 9, 2007)

tribbles!!! who needs more trouble??

Beer or wine?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 9, 2007)

SocialbFly said:


> tribbles!!! who needs more trouble??
> 
> Beer or wine?



mmmm ...none  

ok beer 

rocky or rambo?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 9, 2007)

rocky!

I've always liked that squirrel from Rocky and Bullwinkle.  :doh: :huh: 

Airwalk or Vans?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Airwalk...don't know about vans.

calling security for a problem child or smacking said child?


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 10, 2007)

Security, definitely.

Heater or blankets?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Security, definitely.
> 
> Heater or blankets?



Blankets! I'm afraid the heater may get a short and fry me!

Air or water?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Both, to create a bubbly bath...


rain or snow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

Neither!  Or a very light snow or just enough rain to water the beautiful flowers and to keep the lawn green.

asteroid belt or karate belt?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

asteroid belt...


fried taters or mashed taters?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

mashed! :eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 

chicken fried steak or chicken fried chicken?


----------



## LJ Rock (Jan 10, 2007)

chicken please. 

sweet potato pie or pumpkin pie?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

pumpkin!

gourds or lords?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

lord of the gourds...?


spend or save?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 10, 2007)

*looking guilty* spend

save a cowboy or ride a horse?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2007)

er...  :blink: :huh:


:huh: or ?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 10, 2007)

:huh: - just because that face is priceless



Milkshake or icecream cone?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 10, 2007)

Ice Cream cone!

Iced tea or hot chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

iced tea, though I wouldn't mind having a nice cup of hot chocolate...


:blink: or ?


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 11, 2007)

without a doubt...is it even debatable?

Yeti or Sasquatch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Bigfoot.

get going or get gone?


----------



## adrianTX (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm from GA originally, definitely

GET GONE

now...
Y'all, or you's guys


----------



## This1Yankee (Jan 11, 2007)

When I am at my parents : You guys (I'll leave the 'se' for the Jerseys)

When I am in Richmond : Y'all


Brisket or BBQ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

brisket! 

tickle or pickle?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

tickle.


trick or treat?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

treat - esp if it's chocolate!

fiction or non-fiction?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

fiction.


D&D or B&B?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

B&B Sigh!! :batting: 

tell it like it is or tell it like it should be?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

depends...


R&R or R&B?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

R&R!!

blues or jazz?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Right now, I'd say blues...


cancer or virgo?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Right now, I'd say blues...
> 
> 
> cancer or virgo?



I think someone needs a hug!! ((((((((TW))))))))))

Pisces!

SUV or minicooper?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 11, 2007)

minicooper  


Conan O'Brien  or Jay leno


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Both!  

Snow bunny or ski bunny?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Bugs Bunny...


Mr.Hyde or Frankenstein's Monster?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Frankenstein's monster.

Valhalla or Eden?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 11, 2007)

Eden.


rise or fall?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 11, 2007)

Rise!

rent or buy?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 11, 2007)

buy :happy: 

NBA




or NFL


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 11, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> buy :happy:
> 
> NBA
> 
> ...



*NHL*.

Action or horror?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 11, 2007)

action  

eBay or Amazon?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 11, 2007)

Amazon

plain or chunky?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Amazon
> 
> plain or chunky?



Why Chunky of course! View attachment wackosm.gif


Good Year Blimp or hot air ballon?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 12, 2007)

hot air balloon!

Garfield or Heathcliff?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 12, 2007)

Heathcliff





A woman slapping you :blink: or a man punching you


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 12, 2007)

woman slapping.. def.

Outside during the day in times sqare in your undies or in a park late at night nekkid?


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 12, 2007)

Why not naked on beach instead? I never been to Time square so that would be nice even if just in undies:huh: but I think it will be a short visit. Cops will run me down  

Poor and nice or rich and pain in the a**


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 12, 2007)

poor and nice  

Las Vegas or NYS


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 12, 2007)

NYC all the way.....

chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 12, 2007)

vanilla :eat2: 

batman or superman


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 12, 2007)

Oh... Superman...no question at all.....

chili and cheese or ketchup and mustard.....hot dogs that is.....


----------



## DenverBHM (Jan 13, 2007)

chili and cheese......of course!:eat2: 

Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 13, 2007)

DenverBHM said:


> chili and cheese......of course!:eat2:
> 
> Pulp Fiction or Reservoir Dogs?



Pulp Fiction; even though I really don't watch these kind of films. To messy and violent. 

Haunted houses or haunted cemeterys?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

haunted house - I'd rather be haunted indoors, thank you ver' much.

Cinderella or Snow White?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 14, 2007)

Cinderella  

drama  or comedy


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 14, 2007)

comedy

bath or shower?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 14, 2007)

shower  

pirate or cowboy?


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 14, 2007)

pirate

ninja or astronaut


----------



## supersoup (Jan 14, 2007)

KnottyOne said:


> pirate
> 
> ninja or astronaut



ninja.


ice cream in a bowl, or on a cone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2007)

In a bowl. Gives me more time to enjoy it.


east or west


----------



## supersoup (Jan 14, 2007)

midwest, as that's where i'm at more or less!!


pepper or salt?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 14, 2007)

supersoup said:


> midwest, as that's where i'm at more or less!!
> 
> 
> pepper or salt?



Pepper, I just love a good peppercorn mix!

Sea salt or Kosher Salt?


----------



## kerrypop (Jan 14, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Pepper, I just love a good peppercorn mix!
> 
> Sea salt or Kosher Salt?



Kosher Salt, def.

Never cutting your hair, or never cutting your fingernails?


----------



## supersoup (Jan 14, 2007)

kerrypop said:


> Kosher Salt, def.
> 
> Never cutting your hair, or never cutting your fingernails?



ick, never cut my hair.



chapstick or lipstick?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

Chapstick, medicated.....


Drama or horror


----------



## Aliena (Jan 14, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Chapstick, medicated.....
> 
> 
> Drama or horror



Drama, fer sure!

Harrison Ford or Kevin Costner


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

Ohhhhh.... Kevin Costner......


Football or baseball?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 14, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Ohhhhh.... Kevin Costner......
> 
> 
> Football or baseball?



Foooooooot BaaaaaaaLL!!

Peyton Manning or Eli Manning?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

Peyton.....

Ohio State or Florida?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

Florida! Love Disney World and Sea World. Fond memories...

chocolates or flowers for Valentine's Day?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

FLOWERS.... any day.....


red sauce or alfredo....on spaghetti?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 14, 2007)

red sauce! :eat2: 

red wine or white wine?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 14, 2007)

Not into wine, but I'll say white.....


cake or pie?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 15, 2007)

cake :eat2: 

sea food or fast food?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 15, 2007)

Fast food.... definitely

Coffee or OJ in the a.m.?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 15, 2007)

OJ  

swimming or diving?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh, swimming... definitely

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 15, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Oh, swimming... definitely
> 
> Coke or Pepsi?



When I was able to drink it, Coke, for sure!:eat2: 

candle light or moon light?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 15, 2007)

Candlelight, for sure.....

gas or electric? range, that is


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 15, 2007)

I prefer gas - but alas, we have electric!

marshmallows in your cocoa or whipped cream?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

Marshmallows....

bacon or sausage?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 16, 2007)

sausage :eat2: 

McDonalds or Burger King

:batting:


----------



## Aliena (Jan 16, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> sausage :eat2:
> 
> McDonalds or Burger King
> 
> :batting:



McDonalds. The Burger King character gives me nightmares! :blink: 


Coffee in the morning or tea?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

Tea, but I prefer OJ

French fries or Onion Rings?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2007)

Onion Rings...


spell checker or typo guard?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

Typo guard, but I will take spell checker if I have to... LOL

PC or Mac?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2007)

Actually, PC, but if someone would give me a Mac, I surely wouldn't say no... 


wine or winegar?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

Never worked on a Mac, so I couldn't say.....

Wine, if I have to, but..... eh.....

Bread, or rolls?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 16, 2007)

Wine!



Brie or Cheddar?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 16, 2007)

Both! Brie for crackers and cheddar for everything else. Yum

Chili or French onion soup?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 16, 2007)

Chili...definitely.....

toast and butter or bagels and cream cheese?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2007)

At the moment, none. My stomach would get upset...


frozen to the ground or blown away?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 17, 2007)

LOLOL

Frozen to the ground

warm weather vacation or cold weather vacation?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 17, 2007)

warm weather vacation, hands down.

Fiji or Canary Islands?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Canary Islands


Alaskan or Caribbean Cruise?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Ummmm. I'd like to do both, but, now, Caribbean.

moose or deer?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Done Caribbean...love it....

Ummm Deer......

Modern Dance or Ballet?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Another tough one. I do like dance....I'll go with ballet.

razor blade or Nair?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh..it's gotta be razor blade....


Shower or bath?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

shower, but I do like taking baths a) if it's big enough 2) when I have the time.

bikini or one-piece?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

blah...neither, but if I HAVE to... one-piece....


Ummmm......

car or suv?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

car

log cabin or, say, Cape Cod


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh God... Cape Cod (been there, love it!!!)


Real tree or fake tree?? (xmas, that is...)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

REAL tree. Love the scent of pine. Don't mind vacuuming up the pine needles; it's worth it. Fun to go chop down your own tree too. Used to do it as a family tradition. 

cider donuts or mulled cider?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

cider donuts


White lights or multi lights?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

multi- lights! Am so glad they seem to be coming back. The white lights are soooo vanilla!

Santa or Kris Kringle?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Santa....


eggnog or hot chocolate?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

hot chocolate. Mmmmmmmmm.

ski or sled?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

No coordination for skiing.... definitely sled....


Blonde or brunette?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

dirty blond! :wubu: 

Handsome or personality?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

OOOOhhhh...that's tough.... I gotta say personality and really mean it.....

Tall or short?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

tall :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :smitten: :smitten: :smitten: 

cat-lover or dog-lover?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

me too! 

Ummm...neither, but if I have to pick....cat lover....

smoker or non?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Non!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

macho or loving?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah!!

Definitely loving.....


blue collar man or professional man?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Professional. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: 

work-at-home or commute?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

me too! 

Commute

kids or no kids?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Undecided...I love them! But would need a partner who likes them too.

kittens or cats?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

no kids for me... love 'em, just don't want any! LOL

Same with pets....

donuts or brownies?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

pastries! (both!) Love home-made brownies.

cotton candy or candy hearts?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

me too!

Candy Hearts for sure....

scrambled or fried eggs?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Sorry for the delay; I was starring in my own M&M movie!  

fried but with the yolk hard-cooked.

I-HOP or Crackerbarrel?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

I saw that too!! Did you see my thread????? 

I-Hop

Chicken or Beef?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I saw that too!! Did you see my thread?????
> 
> I-Hop
> 
> Chicken or Beef?



That's how I found the link!

Hmm. I prefer Crackerbarrel. Yum! Plus, I like that home-spun log cabin interior. Love the huge open fireplace.

Like 'em both. Chicken is so adaptable it can taste like anything, but I love grilled steak! :eat1: 

blueberry pancakes or buttermilk pancakes?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Hate chicken...

Buttermilk all the way


maple or flavored syrup?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

flavored syrup, I'm afraid. I've tried to like real maple syrup, but I just don't like it. I like corn syrup.

Oatmeal or eggs?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Definitely eggs.... love 'em!

Toast or bagels??


PS. I gave you big reps for highjacking with me!!! :wubu:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Toast.


hijacking...

thread or train?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Definitely eggs.... love 'em!
> 
> Toast or bagels??
> 
> ...



In that case, I am repping you right back!

Train, I think. TW, you're either in a silly mood or I'm not catching the subtle humor. 

TV or movie?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Movie...

Highjacking? Threads!!


Checks or ATM card?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Agreed. Can't beat the movie theater experience. THough some people are building home theaters!

ATM cards

coffee or coffee cake?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Coffee cake.....

OJ or coffee?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Oj

Oj or mango nectar?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

OJ, for sure!!!

white or wheat?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

white

rye or pumpernickle?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

rye


humor...

subtle or straight?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

subtle AND/or straight, but not mean.

Snowman or snowangel?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

Does a snowman with a halo count? 

cocoa...

cold or warm?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

warm - snuggled in bed with the man I love! :wubu: 

ice cube or icicle?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Ice cube (with a highjacked thread, thank you very much) LOL

Desktop or laptop?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Desktop with a flat screen! More bang for your book! I'm such a klutz that I would probably mangle the notebook within a week of owning one. However, I do like the idea of being able to bring a computer w/me to a wireless library or cafe.

freckles or tan?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Love my laptop....take it to bed with me! (if you can't have a man, ya gotta have something! LOL)

Tan......

Real tan or tanning bed?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Tan? If only I could; I burn!! I'm very fair. Given a choice a real tan. 

Designer duds or ordinary clothes?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Ordinary.... fancy stuff don't fit me!


Flats or heels?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Violet, I'm a clothing maven. There are some really great clothes for bbw! Try zaftique to start. www. zaftique.com 

Flats!! Can't wear heels; they'd probably snap right off once I started walking.  

Hugging or kissing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

You can't divide what has to be one... hug&kiss...


snuggle or struggle?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

I'll check it out, thank you!!

OOOOHHH, do I HAVE to pick between those two?????

If I HAVE to, I'll say hugging..... but I'd rather have both...at the same time!!

long skirt or short?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

long skirt! I have short legs, so short skirts make me too self-conscious!

M&M's plain or with peanuts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I'll check it out, thank you!!
> 
> OOOOHHH, do I HAVE to pick between those two?????
> 
> ...



TW agrees w/you! 

Long skirt, but I've recently gone with, still long, but not down to my ankles. Daring for me!

You'll love zaftique!!! Also try www.igigi.com. For fun google "the modern goddess". www. bigonbatik.com is good. www. rainbowjo.com rocks. www.peglutz.com is great, but a mite expensive. google va va va voom bbw clothing. They have fun stuff too.

Happy or healthy?

(((((((((((((((((((PUNKIN))))))))))))))))))))))

plain m&M, thank you.

Happy or healthy?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 18, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> long skirt! I have short legs, so short skirts make me too self-conscious!
> 
> M&M's plain or with peanuts?




Peanut M & M's



bbwsweetheart said:


> TW agrees w/you!
> 
> Long skirt, but I've recently gone with, still long, but not down to my ankles. Daring for me!
> 
> ...




Happy


Socks or bare feet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

bare feet


look away or blow away?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

look away! Would not want to be blown away!

driving in the rain or driving on ice?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Rain!

Clouds or fog?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

Okay, you're gonna think I'm strange, but I love fog!

solitude or noisy neighbors?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Absolutely not. I prefer fog too.

Solitude to noisy neighbors.

Fog horn or French horn?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

French horn! Love the sound.

Pan flute or harp?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Harp. 

classical music or jazz?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

Depends - are we talking all Jazz or light jazz. If light jazz - then I'll go with jazz, if not - I'll go with classical.

Celtic music or opera?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 18, 2007)

R: Another fog lover here!

Celtic.


bagpipe or rattle?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

Depends. I can hedge just like the rest of you!  

Celtic music

Christopher Columbus or Christopher Robin?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> R: Another fog lover here!
> 
> Tough one... Depends... I think, I'll hand it over to the next poster...
> 
> classical music or jazz?



LOL! We posted at the same time TW! See my reply! (giggle)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Depends. I can hedge just like the rest of you!
> 
> Celtic music
> 
> Christopher Columbus or Christopher Robin?



Christopher Robin - I love my Poo bear!

Honey or corn syrup?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 18, 2007)

honey!

Honeydew or canteloupe?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 18, 2007)

Honeydew

Poppyseed dressing or cool whip (on your fruit salad)?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 19, 2007)

Coolwhip!

golden cherries or Bing cherries?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 19, 2007)

badda Bing! LOL!

Banana pudding or Coconut creme pie?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 19, 2007)

coconut creme pie

datenut bread or banana bread?


----------



## Oona (Jan 19, 2007)

Banana Bread.

Crunchy Peanut Butter or Creamy Peanut Butter?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 19, 2007)

Crunchy!

Captain Crunch or Captain Marvel?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

Uhm... Captain Marvel


She-Hulk or She-Ra?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2007)

She-Ra

Superman or Batman?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 19, 2007)

superman :huh: 

soap or shower gel? 

:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2007)

shower gel...


rep or rap?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 19, 2007)

rep


Mexican or Italian.... for dinner


----------



## fatcharlie (Jan 20, 2007)

Italian we are just going to have spagetti Bolognese and a bottle of red wine from Tarragona, Spain.:eat1: :eat2: 

Mashed potatoes or matoke (cooked mashed banana)?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2007)

mashed potatos...


Lindt or lint?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Well, can I say neither? I hate lint, and I don't know what Lindt is! LOL

plain or toppings on pizza?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

toppings on pizza


older movies or newer movies?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

good movies!  

disco inferno or disco fever?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

disco house!  (disco fever I suppose)

peanut m&ms or plain m&ms?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

almond! (the cousin of the peanut!)

House of Blues or The House that Ruth Built?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

House Of Blues


fried chicken or grilled chicken?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

mmmm. Tough one. Grilled chicken.

oregano or paprika?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

paprika... it's colorful!!

math or accounting?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

accounting or creative bookkeeping!

scrapbook or scrap heap?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Scrap book.... I work in a scrap heap (actually next to a scrap yard...LOL)

needlepoint or cross-stitch?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

needlepoint - prettier and daintier

knit or crochet?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

disagree...love cross-stitch.... LOLOL

crochet


paint or wallpaper??


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

Depends. I do love wallpaper, but sometimes plain paint can do wonders.

blue or green?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

Blue, for sure.

Black or white?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

black to wear because I can stain white within seconds of putting it on.

meatloaf or Meatloaf (singer)?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 20, 2007)

meatloaf... love to eat it

real fire or gas logs?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

real fire - love the smell of burning wood - as long as it's not a house!

lake or ocean?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2007)

lake

cleaning up mold or mildew?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 20, 2007)

No difference to me, both are in the icky category!  

Maid or clean yourself?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Maid! I don't like spending my day off cleaning and most of the time it's just a quick swipe here or there!

Real china or corelle?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

real china -though, in real life, I often use paper plates! 

ants or fleas?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ants! You can squish them, fleas are hard to catch and squish. Plus ants serve a purpose, but I cannot see a purpose for fleas! (now I'm itching - darn!)

Bubble bath or quick shower?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

bubble bath with candles, chocolate bon bons, and a nice book oops and a nice dirty blond. 

soap or shower gel?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Shower gel from Bath and Body works or Avon. 

Short hair or long hair?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

R. I was surfing Bath and Body and The Body Shop earlier this evening!

For men, short hair. I guess I'm conservative. Oh well.

Darn! I had a good choice, but I forgot it. Now I have to think of another.

Wicked Witch of the North or Snow White's Stepmother?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

I love Bath and Body Shop stuff! I have a lotion in Pumpkin Pie scent right now! 

Scented or unscented lotion?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> R. I was surfing Bath and Body and The Body Shop earlier this evening!
> 
> For men, short hair. I guess I'm conservative. Oh well.
> 
> ...



Wicked Witch of the North - she can be dispatched easier!

Wizard of Oz or Lord of the Rings?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Lord of the Rings! 

Orlando Bloom or Viggo Mortensen?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Oh, that is a tough one, but I'll have to go with Viggo! Loved him in "Hidalgo" too.

Westerns or Fantasy?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

Fantasy

cds or cassettes?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

cds!

Mamas and Papas or Beachboys?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Wizard of the Rings... er... Lord of Oz... er... :doh: :huh:? Oh my, we moved on... Both, can't decide...
*note to self: don't play if you came crawling right out of your bed...*


confuse or confused?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Wizard of the Rings... er... Lord of Oz... er... :doh:
> *note to self: don't play if you came crawling right out of your bed...*
> 
> 
> confuse or confused?



Mwahahahaha! 

It is better to confuse than to be confused according to one who is normally in a state of confusion, me.

Evil laugh or evil mustache?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Evil laugh

Dolly Parton or Loretta Lynn?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Dolly Parton! She's my idol!

Country or Pop?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

They've become one and the same.

Clint Black or Alan Jackson?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Not into country, but Clint Black

Tim McGraw or Tim Curry?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Tim McGraw!

Joe Nichols or Keith Urban?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Keith Urban

David Cassidy or Bobby Sherman??


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Bobby Sherman!

80's music or doo wop from the 50's?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

80's...for sure.......


Boy George or George Michael?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

Boy George!

Wild or mild?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Gotta go with mild

Farah Flip or 80's big hair?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Farrah flip!

Hip to be Square or Goth?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 21, 2007)

Hip to be Square  

college or school?

:batting:


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

college

soft drinks or non-carbonated beverages?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Soft drinks


Cookies or brownies?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 21, 2007)

cookies - more variety

pineapple juice or cranberry juice?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 21, 2007)

Pineapple - it is sweeter!

Bananas or apples?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Apples... ate too much bananas once...


fright or freight?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

fright

"toe-mate-os" or "toe-mot-os?"


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

My toes are mates... 


smash or smother?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 21, 2007)

smother

muzak or musique?


----------



## malvineous (Jan 21, 2007)

Muse-Ick.

Classic rock or metal?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Classic rock, no doubt

Plasma or DLP?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

Plasma (Bomb?)? DLP? (Distraction Line Phaser?) ???


I'd say the Distraction Line Phaser... Plasma Bombs can fire back sometimes...


wafers of waffles?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Plasma TV or DLP (Digital Light Processor) TV.... I have a DLP


Waffles.......


jeans or corduroy?


----------



## mossystate (Jan 21, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Plasma TV or DLP (Digital Light Processor) TV.... I have a DLP
> 
> 
> Waffles.......
> ...



neither..my rather large belly said no long ago to both

fabric or sheer bandages


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

Sheer..... fabric leave too much "stuff" after taking it off....

hard sole shoes or soft soles?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 21, 2007)

soft.


regular or irregular?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 21, 2007)

regular


pork roast or beef roast??


----------



## Zoom (Jan 22, 2007)

Pork beef.

Fhqwhgads or Trogdor?


----------



## KnottyOne (Jan 22, 2007)

gotta respect the burninator so going with Trogdor

Microsoft Zune or ipod


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 22, 2007)

Ipod

Sirius or XM Radio?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

Brain Drain Five... (that's an interstellar channel...fyi)


chrome or flames?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 23, 2007)

Chrome


regular bacon or turkey bacon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

turkey bacon...


Lasagne or spaghetti?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 23, 2007)

Lasagna


White sauce or red?


----------



## Ktipes (Jan 23, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Lasagna
> 
> 
> White sauce or red?



WHITE

fly or drive


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 23, 2007)

drive...

Lasagne with...

veggies or meat?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

lasagna w/meat!

speedy postales or the tortoise who wins the race with the hare?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll vote for the tortoise...


Roadposter or Post E. Coyote?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> I'll vote for the tortoise...
> 
> 
> Roadposter or Post E. Coyote?



Post E. Coyote. 

Incense or candle?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

candle.


straight up or straight down?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> candle.
> 
> 
> straight up or straight down?




My mind thinks, why not both? :batting: If I must choose, straight down, of course! 

Snow or mild weather?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 24, 2007)

Straight up   

seaside or mountain top?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2007)

snow on a mountain top...


cocoa or coffee?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> snow on a mountain top...
> 
> 
> cocoa or coffee?



I love coffee, I love tea. I love the java-jive and it loves me! Coffee and tea, the java and me, a cup, a cup, a cup, a cup! 

cold cereal or hot?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 24, 2007)

cold, with lots of sugar...doesn't matter if is has sugar already or not!


short hair or long hair?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> short hair or long hair?




Loooooong hair, definitely! 


Red head or blond?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 24, 2007)

I've been both and red heads have more fun...at least I have!


Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 24, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> I've been both and red heads have more fun...at least I have!
> 
> 
> Mickey Mouse or Donald Duck?



Donald Duck. Although, I prefer Daffy Duck!

Warner Bros. Cartoons (aka: Merry Melodies) or Walt Disney?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Couldn't you come up with an easier choice?

to be or not to be?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Couldn't you come up with an easier choice?
> 
> to be or not to be?



That is the question. I'm going to take a guess and say, to be. (?)

Licking lime green jell-o or whipped cream off the object of your desire! :eat2:


----------



## calauria (Jan 25, 2007)

Whipped Cream!!!:eat2: 


Cocktails or Wine????


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2007)

calauria said:


> Whipped Cream!!!:eat2:
> 
> 
> Cocktails or Wine????



Cocktails, preferably an appletini. :eat2: 


Adventure flick or Comedy?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 25, 2007)

comedy  

Vanilla Ice Cream or Choclate Ice Cream? 

:eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 25, 2007)

Chocolate...


master or member?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 25, 2007)

Master, I think?

Blackberry or Palm Treo?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

Blackberry  I'm not up on the latest gadgets!  

marmalade or ginger preserves?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

marmaduke, er... -lade...


Master of ceremony or master of disaster?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 26, 2007)

Mistress of EVERYTHING! Mwahahahahahaha!

hat or earmuffs?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 26, 2007)

hat....

gloves or mittens....


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 26, 2007)

gloves


row or swim?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 26, 2007)

Swimming! Love it!!


Alaskan or Caribbean cruise?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 27, 2007)

Carribean Cruise!

Almond Joy or Mounds?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Carribean Cruise!
> 
> Almond Joy or Mounds?



I feel like a nut! 


_Titanic_ or _Gone With The Wind_?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 28, 2007)

Gone with the Wind.....


Hot fudge or caramel.... on a sundae


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Gone with the Wind.....
> 
> 
> Hot fudge or caramel.... on a sundae



Definitely hot fudge. 


Pussy cat or doggy?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 28, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Definitely hot fudge.
> 
> 
> Pussy cat or doggy?



pussy cat  

hot dogs or burgers?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Dark_Hart said:


> pussy cat
> 
> hot dogs or burgers?



Definitely hot dogs! 

Tropical Isle or Mountainous views?


----------



## Butterbelly (Jan 28, 2007)

Aliena said:


> Definitely hot dogs!
> 
> Tropical Isle or Mountainous views?



Definitely mountainous views for me.

black and white photos or color photos?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Jan 28, 2007)

Butterbelly said:


> Definitely mountainous views for me.
> 
> black and white photos or color photos?



black and white photos :huh: 


Car or Motorcycle?

:batting:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Car.


muscle car or grocery getter?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Grocery getter.

Write a book or read a book.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 28, 2007)

Read a book


Novel or biography?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Novel.


Romance or Mystery?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

mystery.


old or new?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

New!


Psych or Monk?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Psychomonk...


magician or wizard?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

magician

cards or dice?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> magician
> 
> cards or dice?



Poker anyone?

godfather of soul or king of pop?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

King of pop!

Popcorn or pretzels?


----------



## Aliena (Jan 28, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> King of pop!
> 
> Popcorn or pretzels?



Popcorn! 


Snow or rain?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

I'll take either, but gotta choose, so I'll chose the seasonal one - SNOW!

Cold or hot?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

hot.


umbrella or slicker?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> hot.
> 
> 
> umbrella or slicker?



Umbrella - hehe (guess why!)

Eggroll or Pizza?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 28, 2007)

Pizza

Thick or thin crust?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Thin.

dot hogs or bamhurger?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 28, 2007)

uh...hamburger? :blink: 

Apple pie or cheesecake?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2007)

Apple cheesecake... :eat2:


bed or breakfast?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Jan 28, 2007)

bed!! Nice, soft, fluffy bed! Mmmm

jellyfish or jelly donut?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Jelly donut

Hot chocolate or coffee?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

Both...?


raindrops or snowflakes?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Snowflakes


Four wheel drive or front wheel drive?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

AWD...


tuxedo or dinner jacket?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Tuxedo


black or navy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2007)

black...


pointed toe shoes or cowboy boots?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Pointed toe shoes


Tennis shoes or flip flops?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 29, 2007)

Flip flops!




Handbag or bookbag?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 29, 2007)

Handbag....

leather or cloth bag?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jan 30, 2007)

Cloth, all the way.

Nachos or potato chips?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 30, 2007)

Chips

Rosie or Ellen?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Ellen - she's funnier.

Hopscotch or jump rope?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

hopscotch. jump rope + me = some kind of knot...


crotchet hook or knitting needle?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

crochet hook - though I haven't crocheted in a long while.

Peppermint tea or hot cocoa?


----------



## Placebo (Jan 31, 2007)

Green Tea

yin or yang?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

both. I'd feel incomplete, elseways...



outch or ow?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

ouch....

real fireplace or gas logs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 31, 2007)

real fireplace, I think...


purple or violet?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

violet

Turquoise blue or Royal Blue?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

Royal blue

scrambled or fried eggs?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Fried eggs - sunny side up.

Waffles or Pancakes?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

Ooohhh.... french toast, but.... I will take a waffle....

White or wheat toast?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Oooh! French toast - had some this morning on WHEAT bread.

Mrs. Butterworth's or real Maple syrup from Vermont?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

I'll take fake syrup...I've never had the real stuff....

Butter or cream cheese on a bagel?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Cream cheese!

Jelly or Jam?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

Jam but not with PB.... yucko

Speaking of.... creamy or crunchy?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Crunchy!

Jiff or Smucker's All Natural?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

LOVE Smucker's All Natural.... that's some good PB


toast or regular bread for a PB sandwich?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Toast - the PB spreads easier.

Bananas on PB sandwich or grape jelly?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jan 31, 2007)

OOOHHHH neither....gotta have PB alone

sugar on cereal or plain?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

No sugar, can't tolerate it well, but I will use Splenda.

Cheerios or Quacker Oats?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 31, 2007)

Honey Nut Cheerios!  

Mentos or Tic Tacs?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Mentos - they're chewy!

Peppermint stars or Butterscotch disks?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 31, 2007)

peppermint stars


skittles or runts?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 31, 2007)

Skittles - taste the rainbow!

Gummi bears or Whoppers?


----------



## Placebo (Feb 1, 2007)

O. M. G.! Whoppers

quality or quantity


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2007)

quality...


placebo or real meds?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 1, 2007)

Real meds.... bring on the Lexapro!

cupcakes or muffins?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 1, 2007)

Muffins - make 'em double chocolate chip!

Cake or Pie?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Both! Hehe :eat1: :eat2:   Pecan pie! Boston creme pie! Blueberry pie! Cherry pie! Dutch wubu: ) apple pie, Key Lime pie, coconut creme pie, strawberry/rhubarb pie, 4 and 20 blackbirds in a pie.

German chocolate cake, devil's food cake, wedding cake, rum cake (yummy), pistachio cake, apple cake...I'm getting full!!

winning the lottery or winning in love?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

winning in love - lasts longer...


love letters or checks?


----------



## Aliena (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> winning in love - lasts longer...
> 
> 
> love letters or checks?



At this point and time, checks!  I've got a drawer full of love letters! 

6 more weeks of winter or 6 more weeks of mildness?


----------



## DeniseW (Feb 2, 2007)

6 more weeks of mild....I'm sick of the cold

sausage or pepperoni(on a pizza)?


----------



## calauria (Feb 2, 2007)

Pepperoni!!! 

Soap or bodywash????


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

er... bodywash...?
I can only guess, but I think I prefer b., for most soaps cause headaches for me...

weather...

nasty or nice?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice weather, of course!

pierced earrings or clip?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

neither - nor...


pimp my ride or pimp my snack?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

snack! (I'm hungry!)

pimp or ho?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

er... huh? :huh:?


sticks or stones?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

peppermint sticks and the Rolling Stones  

poison ivy or hemloch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

hemloch...? 

P.I.

^ = Poison Ivy or Private Investigator?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> hemloch...?
> 
> P.I.
> 
> ^ = Poison Ivy or Private Investigator?



R. I spelled hemlock wrong, you stinker!!     

private investigator

holly grove or Holly Golightly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

holy cow...


now wow or how how?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> holy cow...
> 
> 
> now wow or how how?



Did you say something?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 2, 2007)

Er... no. That was just an unarticulated movement of my vocal cords...


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 2, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Er... no. That was just an unarticulated movement of my vocal cords...



Mmmm. Moving forward.

How now, brown cow?

brown cow or black cow?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 2, 2007)

brown cow.... don't they give chocolate milk????


super hot weather or super cold weather?


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 2, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> brown cow.... don't they give chocolate milk????
> 
> 
> super hot weather or super cold weather?



none :huh: 

but I prefer super cold weather  

Going Back In Time or Looking Into The Future


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 3, 2007)

Into the future...makes for better planning....


on a woman.....

higher heeled shoes, or flats?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

That's a tough one... I'd say whatever they feel comfortable in.


spirits or sprites?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

sprites

coke or pepsi?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

R: You'd prefer an imp, really? BTW, hi!

iced tea.


lemon or peach?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi! 

Yes, I'd prefer an imp!  

peach

fuzzy peach or fuzzy bear?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

fuzzy bear...


wheel of fortune or wheel of doom?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Wheel of Fortune!

tarot cards or tea leaves?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

neither - nor... too unreliable...


Black Jack or Poker?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

poker - little more interesting

Monopoly or Life?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

Monopoly


run for chcocolate or run for your life?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

Walk as fast as I can for chocolate!

float or fly?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 3, 2007)

float, as of today...


mad doc or mad scientist?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 3, 2007)

:wubu: mad scientist! :wubu: 

almond M&M or peanut M&M


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 3, 2007)

peanut M & M

Mini Van or SUV?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 4, 2007)

SUV 

Blue skies or gray skies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

bue ones


early bird or late worm?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 4, 2007)

Late worm! I'd not be an early bird just to get a worm! Ugh!

Tomato soup or Beef Stew?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Tomato Soup.


Houston or Dallas?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 4, 2007)

Dallas-Fort Worth

Palm tree or fig tree?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 4, 2007)

Palm tree


Lake or ocean?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 4, 2007)

lake.


round or angular?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 5, 2007)

round

random or mixed?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Mixed....

Red roses or pink on valentines day?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Red! 

boyfriend/girlfriend or pet?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Boyfriend....if I had one!! LOLOL


Marriage or life together?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmmm. Well, marriage and life together are not mutually exclusive. I'd like to be married to my special someone for life.

Mariah Carey or Christina Aguilera?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Christina Aguliera.....


Britney or Jessica?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Neither! (Well, ok, Britney)

K-Fed or Fed-Ex?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Me too!

Fed-Ex...definitely


TomKat or Brangelina?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Argh. Another tough one. I'll say TomKat only because I think the press has been so unfair to Mr. Cruise.

turtle or hare?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Ooohhh...gotta disagree about Mr. Cruise.... he's a little weird for me.


Hare.....


Poker or Blackjack?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

poker - deja vu - I think TW asked this one recently.

devil or satan?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Devil


Heaven or hell?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2007)

It's the same, just different coloured rooms...


post recycling or new posts?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Post recycling.... I'm running out of things!!


Kris Kristofferson or Willie Nelson?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

Kris K

Johnny Cash or Roseanne Cash?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 5, 2007)

Johnny Cash.....


Cake or cookies (if you actually HAD to choose! LOL)


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 5, 2007)

cookies! (As long as this is understood to be purely hypothetical - won't have to give up cakes or cookies)

speaking of cookies

oatmeal raisin or peanut butter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

raisin...


Herb Alpert or Buddy Holly?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

Buddy Holly!

hardwood floors or wall-to-wall carpeting?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 6, 2007)

Hardwood floors

drapes or blinds?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

drapes - make the room more homey

pool table or swimming pool?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 6, 2007)

swimming pool

mailbox by the house, or street?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

house - then, when you are sick, you don't have to go out in the cold to get your mail.

bird house or nut house?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

A house for nutty birds, perhaps?


bits or pieces?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 6, 2007)

pieces and bits

nuts or bolts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2007)

nuts. just like me...


mincemeat ot scrap?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 6, 2007)

neither.... apple...


sweet potato pie or apple pie?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

apple, make that Dutch apple pie  

sweet potato or Idaho potato?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 7, 2007)

Ohhhhh.... Dutch apple....outstanding!!!!

Idaho potato....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 7, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Ohhhhh.... Dutch apple....outstanding!!!!
> 
> Idaho potato....



I think dreams of a delicious Dutch apple pie have made you forget to post a this or that, Vi!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 8, 2007)

confusion or confusion?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 9, 2007)

confusion.... i think?


Rain or shine?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

shine


show or shine?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

Show


PS3 or Wii?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd be happy with either. No experience with either.

Play computer games or play ring-around-the rosey?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

Ring around the rosey.... my nephew doesn't let me get to the PS2 game... LOLOL


Here's an important one....

Thick or thin crust on pizza?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

R. This question is of critical importance!!

thick crust - thin crust pizza tastes like cardboard!

diaper-wearing astronaut or Anna Nicole Smith?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

That's quite a tough one... Though I suspect the astronauts of dumping their diapers on me... (See complaints thread...)



anger or sadness?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

LOLOLOL

I gotta go with Anna Nicole.... the other is just too incredibly stupid for words. I feel for Anna's baby.... what a real shame. I just hope she didn't OD. She was a ding dong, but was essentially harmless.


That said.....

Hilary or Barack?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> That's quite a tough one... Though I suspect the astronauts of dumping their diapers on me... (See complaints thread...)
> 
> 
> 
> anger or sadness?



R. Hmm. I am quite curious about why you think astronauts are dumping their diapers on you, TW! 

anger - sadness sticks around, anger comes and goes quickly 

wink or blink?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

Wink, it's sexier....


another important one....

jelly or creme donuts?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> I gotta go with Anna Nicole.... the other is just too incredibly stupid for words. I feel for Anna's baby.... what a real shame. I just hope she didn't OD. She was a ding dong, but was essentially harmless.
> 
> ...



The speedy postaleses...

MMmmmmm. Not sure. Need to study them more. On principle, I'd be happy for a first woman American president or a first black American president. However, I'll vote for whoever I think will be best for the country. (Why is it that the people who might do good jobs as the president - don't run??)

satellite or blimp?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Wink, it's sexier....
> 
> 
> another important one....
> ...



Jelly

Yellowstone Park or The Everglades?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

Been to the Everglades.... I'll try Yellowstone.....


Florida or California?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> The speedy postaleses...
> 
> MMmmmmm. Not sure. Need to study them more. On principle, I'd be happy for a first woman American president or a first black American president. However, I'll vote for whoever I think will be best for the country. (Why is it that the people who might do good jobs as the president - don't run??)
> 
> satellite or blimp?



I agree about the best person for the job.

Satellite...I think.....


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Been to the Everglades.... I'll try Yellowstone.....
> 
> 
> Florida or California?



BOTH!  

P&B sandwich or cream cheese and jelly sandwich?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

PB...definitely


Mountains or desert?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

mountains- near a stream of clear water...sigh

Wind in the Willows or Watership Down?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

Watership Down.....


Lord Of The Rings or Chronicles of Narnia?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Lord of the Rings

Loch Ness Monster or Abominable Snowman?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Uhm, haven't seen/read any of them, but I think I'll go with LOTR...


toilet or diapers?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

Toilet.... I'm done with diapers...for now at least.


Star Trek or Star Wars?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> Lord of the Rings
> 
> Loch Ness Monster or Abominable Snowman?



*drumming fingers*

Star Trek

Some speedy postales, whose names shall not be mentioned..skipped over my this or that?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 10, 2007)

bbwsweetheart said:


> *drumming fingers*
> 
> Star Trek
> 
> Some speedy postales, whose names shall not be mentioned..skipped over my this or that?



OOOOPPPSSSS!!!!! Sorry!!!!

Loch Ness...... 

 :bow: :doh:


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 10, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> OOOOPPPSSSS!!!!! Sorry!!!!
> 
> Loch Ness......
> 
> :bow: :doh:



All is forgiven!  

One for All and All for One or Mine Mine all Mine?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 10, 2007)

OFA&AFO...


LOL or ROFL?


----------



## mossystate (Feb 10, 2007)

I am proud to say that I have never done the ROFL...thing...heh

shakes..or...malts


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Shake....preferably, chocolate


flowers or candy for VDay?


----------



## runningman (Feb 11, 2007)

You can have both plus a cuddly toy and a weekend in Paris.  

As an FA I'd have to say candy just in case my valentine is wasting away.  

Burgers or Pizza?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 11, 2007)

Pizza

French Fries or Tater Tots?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

runningman said:


> You can have both plus a cuddly toy and a weekend in Paris.



And I'm pretty sure I'd take them all!!!!! LOLOL :wubu:


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

swamptoad said:


> Pizza
> 
> French Fries or Tater Tots?




FRENCH FRIES!!! For sure......


Big Mac or Whopper?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Whopper.


Skittles or M&Ms?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

M & M's definitely.....

Soup or salad with a sandwich?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Soup...


chicken:

wings or nuggets?


----------



## runningman (Feb 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> And I'm pretty sure I'd take them all!!!!! LOLOL :wubu:



Did I mention the weekend in Paris depends on me winning the lottery?  

Chicken:

Wings or Nuggets? - Nuggets all the way!!

Heavenly Bodies dance or Vegas bash?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Damn.... and I was all packed for the flight..... 


Vegas bash....


ketchup or mustard for the nuggets?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Pommes Sauce.


settle down or travel around?


----------



## runningman (Feb 11, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Damn.... and I was all packed for the flight.....
> 
> 
> Vegas bash....
> ...




Hey what can I say? I'm a romantic at heart............and an economist in the wallet! In other words I'm skint and so can't afford to get to Vegas either. :doh: 

Ketchup on nuggets. Maybe even chili ketchup. Never mustard! Never I say!
 

Milk chocolate or dark chocolate? Or white chocolate? Can we make this a this or that OR that thread??


----------



## runningman (Feb 11, 2007)

You're too damn quick!!

Travel around.

Now I'll try again. Milk, dark or white chocolate??


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Pommes Sauce.
> 
> 
> settle down or travel around?



Travel around.... definitely....





runningman said:


> Hey what can I say? I'm a romantic at heart............and an economist in the wallet! In other words I'm skint and so can't afford to get to Vegas either. :doh:
> 
> Ketchup on nuggets. Maybe even chili ketchup. Never mustard! Never I say!
> 
> ...




Milk chocolate.... definitely....



chocolate with nuts or plain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Though I'm nuts enough, I'd like some in my choc. Plain choc is just plain boring, IYAM.


space bar or chocolate bar?


----------



## runningman (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll have to say chocolate bar. Partly coz I'm partial to a chocolate bar from time to time (Mars bars or Hazelnut galaxy my faves) but also partly coz I have no clue what you're on about 'space bar'. maybe it's something we don't get in the UK.


----------



## runningman (Feb 11, 2007)

Forgot to post new question. :doh: 

Pancakes or French toast??


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

R: Space bar... maybe on your keyboard...?  

Pancakes, haven't met french toast yet...

nuts or insane?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

R. Why haven't you had French toast yet, TW? It's easy to make!!

nuts = a more colorful way of saying insane!

soap opera or soap dish?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

R: But it requires some space, which I'm lacking of...

er... not sure... er... what's a soap dish?

cloud nine or a concrete bed?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> R: But it requires some space, which I'm lacking of...
> 
> er... not sure... er... what's a soap dish?
> 
> cloud nine or a concrete bed?



R. dish for holding soap!!!!! (TW feels like :doh:  )

Cloud 9!

Love potion or spell?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

R: Damn aches & pains... keep me from clear thoughts... But you're right, I feel like :doh: - but I won't do that, hurts too much now...

depends... for short term effect, I'd recommend potion, for long term, a spell should be better...

stupids or cupids?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Cupids...much more fun.... chubby cheeks!


Helen Mirren or Judi Dench?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Well, that's a tough one for me... Can't remember having seen any of them in a film... I'd say Helen Dench. Or maybe Judi Mirren.


vivid imagination or vivid food?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

vivid food....


boots or galoshes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

I always wanted to try some concrete boots...


running or stunning?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Running would require breaking a sweat, so I'll pass and take stunning...I'm much better at it!



Parmesan or provolone cheese?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

provolone

Blue M&M or purple M&M (to eat!!!) ? :eat2:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Green, fluffy ones...  


mean or meat?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

mean....


beef or pork?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

beef
(Nice sirloin - grilled, well-done with some crispy fried onions on top. Please.)

Long Island Iced Tea or Tequila Sunrise?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

I'll take the iced tea...


thank you or no, thanks?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you....


Bath or shower?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Shower, bathtub's way too short for me...


battery pack or wolfpack?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

battery pack. (No offense to the sometime wolves!!)

escape or hide?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

escape


Arthur Dent or Zaphod Beeblebrox?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

R. Required some research.

Arthur Dent (Gotta stick w/the human)

Alien or Predator?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Er, well, Terminator?


right or wrong?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

wrong - the right can be so.. righteous!

lend or borrow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

lend me a hand...


righteous or rightful?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

righty

natural or made-up?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

natural


 or :happy: ?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Happy!

rebel or yankee?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

both.


Scooby or Scrappy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Scooby Doo - Where are you??

Mighty Mouse or Underdog?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

Uhm... Mighty Mouse...


Roadrunner or Coyote?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

Beep! Beep!

Honk or beep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 11, 2007)

honky tonk...


read or write?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 11, 2007)

read and write

blue ink or black ink?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

green.


flee or fly?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

Fly! Free as a bird!

Say Cheese or Say Say Say


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

Cheeeeeese!  *flash* 


blinded or not?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

rather not be blinded, thank you!

Elvis: alive or dead?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

alive... I've met him yesterday...


insane or just tired?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

Hehe. Look at free association. I hinted you might be schizophrenic.

Tired. (((((Chris)))))

Bed or .. bed?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

bed, I think... but not for long...

short or long?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

short shorts and long shots

roadsters or roadies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

I'll take a roadster


roaster or rooster?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

roaster

pop-tart or toaster strudel?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

toaster strudel = yummilicious

yodel or yahoo?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

yahoodel...



angry or mad?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 12, 2007)

mad

lazy or lackadaisical?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 12, 2007)

lackadaisical... sort of...


brain cell or cellular brain?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 12, 2007)

cellular brain, I think.

tear in beer or fly in soup?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

tear in beer


breakfast or dinner?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 13, 2007)

Dinner!!

hamburger helper or chicken tonight?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 13, 2007)

chicken... had some whoppers & hbs earlier...


missing or missile?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 15, 2007)

missing

ice storm or snow storm?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 15, 2007)

No storm.


potato salad or cable salad?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 15, 2007)

*neither* ...ummm I guess cable salad?¿?¿? *shrugs*

soap or body wash?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 15, 2007)

Body wash


Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Feb 15, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> Body wash
> 
> Coke or Pepsi?



Most definitely Pepsi, usually the diet Wild Cherry/Lime variety (plain diet Pepsi tastes like bilge water...I won't even go into Coke products).

I'm sure this has been here before but I'll give it a whirl: Sex or Godiva Chocolate?


----------



## KaliCurves (Feb 15, 2007)

Easy! Both! I can eat it while having sex!

ok
Margarine or Butter?



Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Most definitely Pepsi, usually the diet Wild Cherry/Lime variety (plain diet Pepsi tastes like bilge water...I won't even go into Coke products).
> 
> I'm sure this has been here before but I'll give it a whirl: Sex or Godiva Chocolate?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 15, 2007)

Ya know...it depends on what I'm putting it on. But butter probably....


Here's a funny one...

Missionary or Doggie style??

LOLOL


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 19, 2007)

Missionary or Doggie style??

That was a hard one love both  but maybe doggie is best....
And now when you started this...... I must ask.... 

With or without?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 19, 2007)

Prefer without, but prudence says with.....


turkey or ham....sandwich, that is...


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 19, 2007)

Turkey



iPod or walkman?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 19, 2007)

Neither...I've got a XM portable!


Mustard or Mayo (on that turkey)?


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 19, 2007)

Both!



SUV or sedan?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

Station... or "Caravan", as Opel calls it...


mph or kph?


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 20, 2007)

mph

crayola or roseart?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 20, 2007)

crayola

real mayo or Miracle Whip?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 20, 2007)

real mayo!! That miracle whip is for wimps!  

pub-style mustard or yellow mustard?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 20, 2007)

gotta go with pub-style... spicier the better


hot dog or hamburger?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 20, 2007)

chickenburger...


chirp or flutter?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 21, 2007)

cheep!

fluffy bunny or fluffy chick (not the slang, the baby chicken)


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

both...


mayo or mustard?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Mustard - tangy spicy mustard beats bland mayo any day

pickup truck or Jeep?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Jeep.


Wrangler or Cherokee?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Cherokee (Just like the name)

Black Forest or Yellowstone Park?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, I'd say... The Black Yellowstone Forest Park. Whaddayathink?


Europe or North America?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

Euromerica!  (I am partial to...the Netherlands! I know this surprises, TW.) 

classic sports car or brand-spanking new sports car?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

That's a real tough one... Though, in many cases, the classics are more beautiful.

Muscle Car or Sports Car?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 22, 2007)

sports car - purtier

midnight snack or midnight madness?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2007)

midnight snack


oxymoron or pleonasm?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 22, 2007)

Huh? 

Star Wars I, II, & III, or the original Star Wars, The Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

The original Star Wars trilogy

gardening or arranging flowers?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 23, 2007)

Flower arranging...which I absolutely LOVE

McDonald's or Burger King breakfast?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

Self made...


drive in or drive out?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 23, 2007)

drive-in movie theater

IMAX or regular movie theater?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2007)

I'm not sure...


raider or twix?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

:huh:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

Hint: chocolate/candy bars...


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh I thougt it was two football teams  :doh: 

Vikings or Socks


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 24, 2007)

The Vikings' Socks (if they aren't too smelly...) 


Windows...

on your computer or on the wall?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 24, 2007)

In the computer......

Ray Charles or Nat King Cole?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 25, 2007)

Nat King Cole!!!! That mellow voice.....mMMmmMmm

Platinum or white gold?


----------



## fatcharlie (Feb 25, 2007)

Platinum or white gold?
Depends shall I or you buy it   and what shall it be used for .
For rings I thing it's nice with both white and yellow gold and some stones :happy: 
We have been merried for 30 years this summer but we never had any weddingrings.

With or without of rings ?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd have to go with rings. It's a woman thing. AND I'd have to do platinum.


Diamonds or multicolored gemstones?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 25, 2007)

Multicolored gemstones! Love color!

bangles or multi-strand necklaces?


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Feb 25, 2007)

Gotta go with bangles...I'm not a necklace gal.

small watch or large?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (Feb 26, 2007)

Small

fashion maven a la Devil Wears Prada or girl on the farm?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 11, 2007)

farm boy...


odl or new?


----------



## curvluver (Apr 11, 2007)

Old is gold y'know!!!

Outer or Inner beauty?


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 11, 2007)

Outer beauty, if only because pix of inner beauty is all organs n' stuff

Fun dip or Big league chew


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 29, 2007)

fun dip? *shrugs*


long forgotten or freshly bumped?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 3, 2007)

freshly bumped, thank you very much. :bow: 

Heavenly hash OR

Hashly Heaven?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Well, if I didn't hash it up, I'd say heavenly hash...


new spanking or spanking new?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

brand spankin' new

brand name or brand from a branding iron?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

brand name


hot or very hot?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

hot

homely or homey?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

homey


cool or cold?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

cool  

harmony or hominey?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Er, harmony, as I don't know rhe other one...


woof or meow?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

meowoof! (Hehehe - worthy of the venerable TW!!)

pop or snap?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

R: yup!

snop! 

seagull or dove?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

dove!

Heavenly chorus or Heavenly choir?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

Heavenly Bodies?


right or left?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 4, 2007)

Left, ALWAYS left.

The ever after or the here after?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 4, 2007)

hereeverafter...


maniac or brainiac?


----------



## Ulfhedinn (May 4, 2007)

I can only choose one? lol 

Maniac



Danny Zuko (Grease) or The Fonz (Happy Days)?


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 4, 2007)

definitely brainaic





Toyota or Volkswagen?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 5, 2007)

Opel.


mud race or dirt race?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

mud race  

filmy or theatrical?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2007)

Filmy, I guess.

Drama or comedy?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

dramedy!  

Conehead or ice cream cone?


----------



## Esme (May 6, 2007)

Ice cream cone



sandals or barefoot?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 6, 2007)

sandals -  always seem to stop on glass in my barefeet - even INDOORS!

sundial or sunny delight?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 6, 2007)

sundial

Wishing Well or Magic Lamp?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

wishing well on a magic lamp...


Ford or Cord?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 7, 2007)

Ford a river. Plug in a cord.

turtle or tortoise?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2007)

a tortoise turning turtle?


leap or jump?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 8, 2007)

hmmm! About the same for me. Leapfrog?


Wink or smile?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Both?

meow or purr?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

meowurrrrr.  

hover or Hoover?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

Hover! Though I've never riden in a hover craft, I think their fascinating.

Mother or Mommy?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

What if my mother is a mommy? :huh:


Mommy or Mummy?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

Mommy! (She screams upon seeing a Mummy!)


Rainy day or clear skies?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

clear skies...


warm or cold?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 9, 2007)

Warm, but not hot (ugh!).


Soda pop or iced tea?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 9, 2007)

Iced Tea, usually...


ice cone or ice popsicle?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 9, 2007)

ice popsicles

ice ice baby or Vanilla Ice?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Awww, do I gotta choose?! Okay - Vanilla Ice

Vanilla or Chocolate?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Chocolate

ice:

lemon or after eight (mint with chocolate chips)?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Ooooo, After Eight sounds good, so I'll choose that one!

guitar or piano?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

guitano... no, wait, piatano, er, no... Both!


Orchestral Manoevres in the Dark or Depeche Mode?


----------



## gunther (May 10, 2007)

Depeche Mode. Molly Ringwald irks me. "WHAT ABOUT PROM?" Well, what about it?

ELO or ELP?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

If you mean The Electric Light Orchestra, I'll stick to them. Not sure what ELP might be, though... (and I'm not in the mood for research)


Fusion or confusion?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Confusion!

Passive or aggresive?


----------



## gunther (May 10, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> If you mean The Electric Light Orchestra, I'll stick to them. Not sure what ELP might be, though... (and I'm not in the mood for research)




Emerson, Lake and Palmer. No matter. You made the better choice.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

gunther said:


> Emerson, Lake and Palmer. No matter. You made the better choice.


Thanx! :bow:



Punkin1024 said:


> Confusion!
> 
> Passive or aggresive?


Calm & quiet...


run or hide?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Hide and go seek!  

Tag or Ring-around-the-rosies?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Er... Rama Lama Ding Dong?


stool or chair?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Nice, big, over-stuffed comfy chair...please!

Get up and dance or just tap your feet to the beat?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

depends... but usually, tap my feet.


catdog or cougarwolf?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Cougarwolf! Have you ever seen the cartoon "Catdog"? I don't like it, so I'll take cougarwolf anytime!  

Listen or sing along?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

R: Yup. Seen it. Can understand your feelings.

listen first, then sing along.

hopping bunny or leaping frog?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Bunny! I love bunnies!

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtle or Mighty Mouse?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Mighty Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtlemouse! :doh:  


mummy or zombie?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Back to that question again? Okay, Mummy.

Robot or Android?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Android.


Lore or Data?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Data!

violin or guitar?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

uhm, guitar.

piano or keyboard?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 10, 2007)

piano keyboard  

toothy grin or toothy Tooth fairy?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Toothy tooth fairy. I believe in fairies!  

Cloud 9 or Feet planted firmly on the ground?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 10, 2007)

Cloud 1... (ground mist... )


mist or fog?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

Oooo, tough one as I like both. I guess I'll pick Fog though. I love the quiet of a fog. 

Dreamer or realist?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 11, 2007)

realistic dreamer...


peanuts or cashews?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 11, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> realistic dreamer...
> 
> 
> peanuts or cashews?



I just knew you were gonna say realistic dreamer!  

Cashews! My favorite!

Fried potatoes or potato salad?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

Depends... If it's cold outside, fried, if warm, salad. (preference, that is)


joyful greeting the new day 

or 

being terrybly grumpy in the morning?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

Neither and both. I usually wake up happy if I've slept well, but most people would interpret my silence as grumpy. I've been grumpy only a few times when I've had a restless night.

This is a similar question:

Morning person or Night owl?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 12, 2007)

Morning owl...


got to bed 

at 8-10 P.M. or past midnight?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2007)

Past midnight. I love nighttime around midnight to about 2 a.m. So nice and quiet. Even the air seems different.

Stargazer or gardener?


----------



## Mathias (May 12, 2007)

Golden Oreos or the regular kind?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Past midnight. I love nighttime around midnight to about 2 a.m. So nice and quiet. Even the air seems different.
> 
> Stargazer or gardener?


depends...



MattS19 said:


> Golden Oreos or the regular kind?


Never met the golden O.s over here... So I'm forced to stick to the regular ones...


one question at a time or two?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

One question at a time, please, I'm easily confused!  

Eat lunch or stay and play?


----------



## Mathias (May 13, 2007)

Stay and play- I can go a little while without eating.

Diamonds or Sapphires?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Sapphires - I love blue.

Gold or silver?


----------



## Mathias (May 13, 2007)

Silver- It's the color of my Ipod nano


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Visible questions - the invisble ones are too easy to miss... 


BBW or BHM?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Are you asking preferences? If so, BHM. If you are asking what I am - BBW - petite height class.  

E-mail or instant messaging?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

Instant eMail Messaging


believe it or not?


----------



## Mathias (May 13, 2007)

BBW! Do you even have to ask?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Instant eMail Messaging
> 
> 
> believe it or not?



I believe!

Do you believe in:

Extra-terrestrials or Fairies?



MattS19 said:


> BBW! Do you even have to ask?




 Matt - after replying, you need to ask another This or That. Okay?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 13, 2007)

extra terrestrial fairies... 


bunny or hunny?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2007)

Hunny bunny!  

Honey or maple syrup?


----------



## boogiebomb (May 14, 2007)

maple syrup

Katherine Hepburn or Audrey Hepburn?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 18, 2007)

The late great Kate

jelly beans or jelly donuts?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 19, 2007)

j.b.


1. or 2.?


----------



## Mathias (May 19, 2007)

1

White Chocolate or Dark?


----------



## Vice Admiral D (May 19, 2007)

MattS19 said:


> 1
> 
> White Chocolate or Dark?



White

Floss: Plain or waxed?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 19, 2007)

Waxed and flavored - easier to get between my teeth.

Toothpaste flavor:

Mint or Cinnamon?


----------



## gunther (May 20, 2007)

Mint.

Scope or Listerine?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 20, 2007)

Scope - tastes better than Listerine.

Chunky or smooth peanut butter? (Something tells me this was probably asked a long time ago in this thread!!)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

chunky!  

...and

Plain or Peanut Butter M&M's (I think this entire thread was started with an M&M question)


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

Peanut butter.

Law and Order (with Jerry Orbach) or Law and Order SVU?



Punkin1024 said:


> chunky!
> 
> ...and
> 
> Plain or Peanut Butter M&M's (I think this entire thread was started with an M&M question)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Peanut butter.
> 
> Law and Order (with Jerry Orbach) or Law and Order SVU?



I'd have to say neither, because, honestly, I don't watch those type of shows. But I'll just pick one - 'kay. 

Law and Order SVU

Reality shows or Sitcoms?


----------



## TCUBOB (May 20, 2007)

Sitcoms. I find reality shows to be overrun with posers who just want to be on TV and get famous. Though that makes for some highly entertaining television at times.....so it's not 100% clear cut.

Facial hair - Yea or nay?



Punkin1024 said:


> I'd have to say neither, because, honestly, I don't watch those type of shows. But I'll just pick one - 'kay.
> 
> Law and Order SVU
> 
> Reality shows or Sitcoms?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Sitcoms. I find reality shows to be overrun with posers who just want to be on TV and get famous. Though that makes for some highly entertaining television at times.....so it's not 100% clear cut.
> 
> Facial hair - Yea or nay?



 On a guy - yea on a girl - nay!

Long hair or short hair


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2007)

Both, perhaps?


fly or fry?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

Timberwolf said:


> Both, perhaps?
> 
> 
> fly or fry?



 A riddle perhaps? I think I'll choose fly! I already know how to fry.  

Seashells or wildflowers?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

I'll take wildflowers...


horsemen or centaurs?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 21, 2007)

centaurs

horseman on the roof or ghostriders in the sky?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

er... ghostriders...

diving:

scuba or sky?


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

sky

lemon or lime?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

lemon lime...?


tired or awake?


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

awake

__________________________ 

ice water 

or 

h2o on the rocks?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

ice water. h2o ain't that good to drink... a little unhealthy...


bed or breakfast?


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

bedfast¿ errrr breakbed¿?  (I suppose breakfast)

tie-dyed kudzu dangling aloft a patch of grass half-eaten by drunken ogres 

or 

a bowl of cheerios


----------



## Timberwolf (May 21, 2007)

a bowl of cheerios...


marathon or half a ton?


----------



## swamptoad (May 21, 2007)

marathon



itty bitty teeny weeny yellow polka dot combat boots

or

spam, its whats for dinner!


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 21, 2007)

Itty bitty teeny weeny polka dot combat boots!  

TMNT figure in a Happy Meal or Patrick the Starfish driving a Crabby Patty Mobile?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

TMNT... 


TNT or dynamite?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

:blink: 

happy hooker or happy homemaker?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

:blink: :blink: :blink:


fun or run?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

R. hehehe

FUN!

fool or joker?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

joker - there are too many fools out there...


cheesy or cheeky?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 22, 2007)

cheesy - cheesecake cheesy! :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2: :eat1: 

cheddar cheese or gouda cheese?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2007)

choudar... 


mess or less?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 22, 2007)

Mess - reminds of lyrics from the song "Don't Worry 'Bout A Thing" by SheDaisy. "Life is funny, life's a mess. Sometimes a curse, sometimes a blessing." 

Spring clean or spot clean?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2007)

clean? er... :blink:


spring or fall?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

Fall, of course because it's Punkin time!  

Bounce or bump?


----------



## Mathias (May 23, 2007)

Bounce, can be more unpredictable.
Gummy worms or Gummy Bears?


----------



## bbwsweetheart (May 23, 2007)

gummy bears - they're just cuter!

chance it or take the safe route?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 23, 2007)

That usually depends on my mood or how much time is available. Tonight I'd choose - Chance it!

Take what's behind -

Door #1 or Door #2 ?


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2007)

Door # 2

jelly or jam?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2007)

*pulls a straw*
OK, jam.


bucket o' fries or bucket o' chilly?


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2007)

bucket o fries! *seasoned and crispy*

watermelon or canteloupe?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2007)

cantaloupe (thanx, english wikipedia!)


day or night?


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2007)

night

diurnal or nocturnal?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 24, 2007)

Is there a difference? :huh:

Dinocturnal, I'd say...

squirrel or marten?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 26, 2007)

marten - I believe that is a bird...right? If I'm not mistaken, they are very good at thinning out the mosquito population. We need lots of martens around here!

Homemade vanilla ice cream or banana pudding?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 26, 2007)

R: Marten... (link)


ice cream...

sun or rain`?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 27, 2007)

Rain! I'm a rainy day person. We didn't get any today though, the clouds just teased us!  

Hotdog with sauerkraut or hotdog with chili and cheese?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 27, 2007)

*sending Punkin some rain* We've got more than enough lately...

er... 

headache w/ketchup or headache w/mayo?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2007)

I take aspirin with my headaches!

Did you not understand my question about hotdog condiments?

Perhaps the choices weren't clear:

Hotdog (sausage like Bratwurst) with sauerkraut (pickled cabbage) or hotdog with chili and cheese?

 Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> I take aspirin with my headaches!
> 
> Did you not understand my question about hotdog condiments?
> 
> ...



hotdog with chili and cheese

cheesy fries or cheesy tots?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2007)

Cheesy fries!

barbeque chicken or barbeque brisket?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 30, 2007)

BBQ chicken...


return or revival?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2007)

Uh...Return?  

Turn around or stay put?


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2007)

Er... I'll stay around...

more dangerous:

cornered chair or cornered cat?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 31, 2007)

Cornered cat! A cornered chair is never dangerous to me!  

Spider Solitaire or Crossword Puzzles?


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2007)

Crossword puzzles

snickers or milky way?


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 31, 2007)

Milky Way!

Bedtime snack:

Yogurt or Peanut Butter on Graham Crackers?


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2007)

Peanut Butter On Graham Crackers - (haven't tried that in a loooooong time.)

Movie Parodies?

Mostly good. (thumbs up)
Mostly bad. (thumbs down)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 1, 2007)

Thumbs up! I love a good laugh!  (I had peanut butter on graham crackers last night, actually early morning around 3:30. Peanut butter helps me get back to sleep and the grahams were an added bonus!)

Favorite cookie dunking beverage:

Milk or coffee?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

Punkin1024 said:


> Thumbs up! I love a good laugh!  (I had peanut butter on graham crackers last night, actually early morning around 3:30. Peanut butter helps me get back to sleep and the grahams were an added bonus!)
> 
> Favorite cookie dunking beverage:
> 
> Milk or coffee?




I don't normally dunk cookies. But I'd have to take milk. I don't drink coffee.

Cool! So is peanut butter a possible remedy for sleeplessness?

OK, back to this or that ---

______________________________________________________

Tea of your choice:

Make it yourself? 

or 

You'd rather buy a bottle of it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

neither nor... it's in a box...


knowledge or confusion?


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 1, 2007)

Knowledge...but everyone else can stay confused for my amusement.

Silence or Noise?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

I love the sound of silence...

Paris or London?


----------



## diggers1917 (Jun 1, 2007)

London, of course!

Mars or Jupiter?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

Er... Venus?


I or 0?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

0

circle or square?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 1, 2007)

a square-circle...


? or ???


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2007)

¿¿¿

striped glow in the dark nose plugs

or 

polka dotted walky talkies


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

polka dotted walkie talkies...


snix or twickers?


----------



## cammy (Jul 11, 2007)

snickers

beach or pool?


----------



## PamelaLois (Jul 11, 2007)

cammy said:


> snickers
> 
> beach or pool?



Pool


tuna or salmon?


----------



## Zoom (Jul 11, 2007)

Salmon.

Grandiloquence or obfuscation?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 11, 2007)

confusion.


beauty or beast?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 12, 2007)

Beast (if it's the beast from Beauty and the Beast)!

Cinderella or Sleeping Beauty?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 12, 2007)

Sleeping Beauty (if it's a BBW) 


dodge or dash?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2007)

Dodge - I've never been a very fast runner. I blame it on my short legs!  

Sylvester the cat or Tweetie the bird

~Punkin


----------



## Kareda (Jul 13, 2007)

snap 


Cuffs Or Ties? :batting:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 13, 2007)

Whichever one you bring with you, of course, but cuffs are much less mark-inducing. 

Stones or rocks?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 13, 2007)

stones

hot buttered biscuit or toast and jam?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2007)

T&J...

Tom & Jerry or Spike & Chester?


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 13, 2007)

tom and jerry

the pixies or husker du?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 15, 2007)

The pixies (as I don't know either one of these, I prefer the name pixies)!

Pixie sticks or Sweet Tarts?

~Punkin


----------



## boogiebomb (Jul 21, 2007)

pixie sticks!!!

Jackie Chan or Tony Ja?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 21, 2007)

Jackie Chan - love his movies!

Harry Potter or Shrek?

~Punkin


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 17, 2008)

Shrek

hot or cold?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 17, 2008)

Cold...

Left or Right?


----------



## steely (Oct 17, 2008)

Always Right

Cat or Dog?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 17, 2008)

steely said:


> Always Right
> 
> Cat or Dog?


Cat


Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Mathias (Oct 17, 2008)

Coffee

Hardback or Paperback?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 17, 2008)

MattS19 said:


> Coffee
> 
> Hardback or Paperback?



Paperback (I love trashy novels)


near or far?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 17, 2008)

Near. 

Day or night?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 17, 2008)

Night

Rain or Sun


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 17, 2008)

Sun.

Winter or Summer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 18, 2008)

Summer.

Run or waddle?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 18, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Summer.
> 
> Run or waddle?



Waddle, of course! 

Baked potato or couch potato?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 18, 2008)

Couch potato - I hate baked potatoes!

Burger King or McDonald's?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 18, 2008)

Burger King, I cant get onion rings at Mc D's

Staying in or going out?




thatgirl08 said:


> Couch potato - I hate baked potatoes!
> 
> Burger King or McDonald's?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 18, 2008)

Going out!

Crunchy or Salty?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Going out!
> 
> Crunchy or Salty?



Crunchy!

Creamy or Chewy?


----------



## Zoom (Oct 18, 2008)

Creamy.

Zwischenzug or Zugzwang?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 18, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Creamy.
> 
> Zwischenzug or Zugzwang?


Neither I dont like chess??????

Crunchy or Smooth?


----------



## steely (Oct 18, 2008)

Smooth like buttah.

Old or new?


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Old (Retro is cool)

Bon Scott Or Brian Johnson


----------



## steely (Oct 18, 2008)

Bon Scott but only because I've heard the name,way back.

Roses or Gladiolas?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 18, 2008)

Roses.

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## george83 (Oct 18, 2008)

Coke (they pay my wages)

Cats or dogs


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 18, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Roses.
> 
> Pepsi or Coke?



Coke

Bar soap or Liquid soap?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> Coke (they pay my wages)
> 
> Cats or dogs



Cats but I love dogs too.

Toilet paper on the holder hung to roll over or under as its pulled off the roll


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Cats but I love dogs too.
> 
> Toilet paper on the holder hung to roll over or under as its pulled off the roll



Over (got tired of fighting hubby on this one and gave in)

Drama or Comedy?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 19, 2008)

Comedy


Rare or Well Done?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 19, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Comedy
> 
> 
> Rare or Well Done?


Well done

Candy apple or Carmel apple?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Well done
> 
> Candy apple or Carmel apple?



Carmel apple! Yum!


Plain popcorn or carmel corn?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 19, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Carmel apple! Yum!
> 
> 
> Plain popcorn or carmel corn?



Caramel corn

In Bed....One pillow or more than one?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Caramel corn
> 
> In Bed....One pillow or more than one?



Loads and loads of pillows! Mmmmm, soft and fluffy paradise!


Socks or Knee hi hose?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 19, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Loads and loads of pillows! Mmmmm, soft and fluffy paradise!
> 
> 
> Socks or Knee hi hose?



Socks


Underwear or No Underwear?


----------



## george83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Underwear

Blue Ray or HD DVD


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 19, 2008)

HD DVD

Pop Tarts or Toaster Strudel?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 19, 2008)

Toaster Strudel



Blue pen or black pen?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 19, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Toaster Strudel
> 
> 
> 
> Blue pen or black pen?



Black pen

Here's a weird one I recently discovered people do differently:
Wipe your hiney standing up or sitting down? oh and I'm a sitting down for the record


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Black pen
> 
> Here's a weird one I recently discovered people do differently:
> Wipe your hiney standing up or sitting down? oh and I'm a sitting down for the record



Sitting!

Lipgloss or chapstick?


----------



## george83 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lipgloss

apple or pear


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 19, 2008)

Pear



chicken - on bone or boneless


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

Boneless

Pecans or Almonds?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 19, 2008)

Pecans 


blueberry or peach?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

Blueberry!


Pie or Cake?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 19, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Blueberry!
> 
> 
> Pie or Cake?



Cake

Potatoes or Rice


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 19, 2008)

Pasta.  


hide or seek?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Pasta.
> 
> 
> hide or seek?



Hide


Sweet tea or Plain Tea


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 19, 2008)

Plain tea (iced)

Potato Chips or Pretzels


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

tater chips


bush or shrubbery?


----------



## Suze (Oct 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> tater chips
> 
> 
> bush or shrubbery?


shrubbery

BUTTSECKS or WETSECKS?


----------



## _broshe_ (Oct 20, 2008)

susieQ said:


> BUTTSECKS or WETSECKS?



... buttsecks... yeah definately

Baseball or football


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

_broshe_ said:


> ... buttsecks... yeah definately
> 
> Baseball or football



Football especially Ohio state games

Starsky or Hutch?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Huggy Bear 


come or go?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Huggy Bear
> 
> 
> come or go?



Yeah Huggy Bear was the man!
come of course

In the house...
Shoes on or shoes off?


----------



## steely (Oct 20, 2008)

Shoes off all the time.

Candy Corn or Cotton Candy?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

Cotton Candy.

Salty Or Sweet popcorn?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 20, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Cotton Candy.
> 
> Salty Or Sweet popcorn?



Salty


Rock or Country?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 20, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> Salty
> 
> 
> Rock or Country?



ROCK!

Cheesecake or Ice Cream?


----------



## steely (Oct 20, 2008)

Cheesecake:eat2:

Rye or Sourdough?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 20, 2008)

Both.

Neither or nor?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Both.
> 
> Neither or nor?



OR


Halloween or Christmas?


----------



## FayeDaniels (Oct 20, 2008)

HALLOWEEN!!!!!!

Horror Movie or Romantic Comedy?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 20, 2008)

FayeDaniels said:


> HALLOWEEN!!!!!!
> 
> Horror Movie or Romantic Comedy?



Romantic Comedy! 

Punch or Lemonade?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 20, 2008)

FayeDaniels said:


> HALLOWEEN!!!!!!
> 
> Horror Movie or Romantic Comedy?



_Shaun of the Dead_. It's both!

Dammit, too late! Lemonade to Punkin's.


Evil Dead or Dead Alive?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> _Shaun of the Dead_. It's both!
> 
> Dammit, too late! Lemonade to Punkin's.
> 
> ...



Oooo, I don't know, aren't they both evil?


Dead Alive ... I guess.

Chop sticks or fork and spoon?


----------



## Suze (Oct 21, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Oooo, I don't know, aren't they both evil?
> 
> 
> Dead Alive ... I guess.
> ...


unsurprisingly ill chose the fork over chop sticks anytime.

santa clause or santaclear?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

susieQ said:


> unsurprisingly ill chose the fork over chop sticks anytime.
> 
> santa clause or santaclear?



Santaclear 

Plain or Peanut M&M's?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

peanut.


nuts or insane?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> peanut.
> 
> 
> nuts or insane?



Nuts

Apple juice or Apple cider?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Nuts
> 
> Apple juice or Apple cider?



Apple cider, warm and spicy



Peppermint or Spearmint?


----------



## Llanitas (Oct 21, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Apple cider, warm and spicy
> 
> 
> 
> Peppermint or Spearmint?



Peppermint forever.


Cheeseburguer or Butternutburguer?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

Cheeseburger.

Garlic or onions?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 21, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Cheeseburger.
> 
> Garlic or onions?



Onions
ButterFinger bar or Butterscotch?


----------



## John12 (Oct 21, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Onions
> ButterFinger bar or Butterscotch?



Butterfinger definitely...

Backstreet Boys or NSYNC (yeah, I went there...)


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 21, 2008)

Nsync!

Classical or Jazz?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 22, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> Nsync!
> 
> Classical or Jazz?



Depends on my mood, but if it's Soft Jazz, that would be my mood right now.


Kitten or Puppy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

both

Baseball or Footbal?


----------



## ClockworkOrange (Oct 22, 2008)

Baseball clearly. 

William H. Macy or Steve Buscemi?


----------



## steely (Oct 22, 2008)

Steve Buscemi

Lasagna or Spaghetti?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 22, 2008)

Spaghetti


excessive dog barking or baby crying?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 22, 2008)

Neither! 


rain or snow?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 22, 2008)

Rain



10 minutes late or 10 minutes early?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 22, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Rain
> 
> 
> 
> 10 minutes late or 10 minutes early?



10 minutes early

Ice cream cone or ice cream sandwich?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 22, 2008)

Ice Cream Cone.

Vampires or Zombies?


----------



## steely (Oct 22, 2008)

Vampires

Zombies or Werewolves?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 23, 2008)

steely said:


> Vampires
> 
> Zombies or Werewolves?



Werewolves


death by fire or by drowning?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 23, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> Werewolves
> 
> 
> death by fire or by drowning?



Drowning I guess (because I've heard it is less painful...however, how would one know, unless they interviewed a dead person)


Hot chocolate or spiced tea?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Drowning I guess (because I've heard it is less painful...however, how would one know, unless they interviewed a dead person)
> 
> 
> Hot chocolate or spiced tea?



Hot chocolate!:eat2:

On the Dukes Of Hazzard Bo or Luke?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2008)

The General.


wide or narrow?


----------



## steely (Oct 23, 2008)

Wide

Shaggy or Fred?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 23, 2008)

steely said:


> Wide
> 
> Shaggy or Fred?



Ugh if I HAD to choose I guess Fred cause Shaggy probably smells like Scooby

when it comes to your hair: blow dry or air dry?


----------



## steely (Oct 23, 2008)

Air Dry,less split ends

Mountains or Ocean?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 24, 2008)

steely said:


> Air Dry,less split ends
> 
> Mountains or Ocean?



ocean ( or New Hampshire and I can have both!)


Snow or Heat?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2008)

KaliCurves said:


> ocean ( or New Hampshire and I can have both!)
> 
> 
> Snow or Heat?



Snow! I love snow, but seldom see it in my neck of the woods.


Halloween or Christmas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 24, 2008)

Hallowmas / Christween 


Jack O'Lantern or Santa Claus?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 24, 2008)

Santa O'Lantern 

Jack O'Lantern!!!!!!! 



Cinnamin Toast Crunch *or* Fruit Loops ?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 24, 2008)

Cinnamon Toast Crunch




pet a toad or pet a wolf?


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

Pet a wolf.

Football or soccer


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 24, 2008)

george83 said:


> Pet a wolf.
> 
> Football or soccer



Football

Top or Bottom?


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Oct 24, 2008)

Bottom!  

Live in Ireland or New Zealand? (if you don't already )


----------



## steely (Oct 24, 2008)

Ireland,ancestry and all,plus it's beautiful.Green.

Yellow Cake or Chocolate Cake?


----------



## soleil3313 (Oct 24, 2008)

Chocolate cake!

Flip flops or heels?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2008)

flip flops!

jeans or sweats!


----------



## Les8 (Oct 25, 2008)

Jeans

kisses or hugs?


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

Hugs

Beer or wine


----------



## russianhacker69 (Oct 25, 2008)

_Wine 

Peter or Stewie? (family guy) _


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

Stewie all the way 

star wars or star trek


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 25, 2008)

george83 said:


> Stewie all the way
> 
> star wars or star trek



Star Trek

Morning sex or night sex? (if you had to choose just one)


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 25, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Star Trek
> 
> Morning sex or night sex? (if you had to choose just one)




Night sex



salty or sweet?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Sweet,dude,sweeeet!  

By plane or by train?


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

Train

Chicken Or Turkey


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Chicken

Rock 'n' Roll or Heavy Metal?


----------



## george83 (Oct 25, 2008)

Heavy Metal

Guitar or bass


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Guitar

Horror or Thriller film genre?


----------



## steely (Oct 25, 2008)

Thrillers

Slippers or House Shoes?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 25, 2008)

steely said:


> Thrillers
> 
> Slippers or House Shoes?



definitely barefoot



baked potato or mashed?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 25, 2008)

baked potato








pizza or spaghetti ?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 25, 2008)

Spaghetti!!!

Whole milk or skim




swamptoad said:


> baked potato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm lactose intolerant, but if I had to choose it would be whole milk!

pumpkin pie or pecan pie?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Oct 25, 2008)

Def - def - definatly Pumpkin!

Plums or Peaches?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 25, 2008)

Plums!

Grapefruit or orange?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Orange.

Milk Chocolate or Dark Chocolate?


----------



## steely (Oct 25, 2008)

Milk Chocolate

Grapes or Raisins?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 25, 2008)

Tough decision...Grapes. 

Batman Or Superman?


----------



## steely (Oct 25, 2008)

Batman

Wonder Twins or Aquaman?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 26, 2008)

steely said:


> Batman
> 
> Wonder Twins or Aquaman?


Aquaman!

Thunder cats or He-man?


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thundercats

Red sauce or brown sauce


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 26, 2008)

Red sauce




hot tub or swimming pool?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Both.


Flash or Green Lantern?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

Flash

when it comes to Christmas trees: I like multicolor lights that don't blink.
white lights or multicolored lights?
lights blinking or staying on steady?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm with you. Multi-color lights that don't blink.



As far as decorations go - who is the star of your show?

Santa Claus or Snowman/woman/family


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> I'm with you. Multi-color lights that don't blink.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually I have both but I guess Mr Snowman and his family win

On top of your Christmas tree if you have one:
Angel or Star?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

Both? (perhaps)


trick or treat?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Treat please... 

Haunted house or Enchanted Cemetary?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 26, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Treat please...
> 
> Haunted house or Enchanted Cemetary?



Uhh, hiding in the car, with a flashlight, a can of pepper spray and a cross.


chocolate cake -

with peanut butter frosting or cream cheese frosting?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Uhh, hiding in the car, with a flashlight, a can of pepper spray and a cross.
> 
> 
> chocolate cake -
> ...




Urrgh,peanut butter...

Winter Or Summer?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 26, 2008)

I live in Southwest Florida, so WINTER!!!!!




chicken, with the skin, or without?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 26, 2008)

depends...


dead or alive?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 26, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> depends...
> 
> 
> dead or alive?



 That also depends

Hungry or Thirsty?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 26, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> That also depends
> 
> Hungry or Thirsty?


Thirsty

Naughty or Nice?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

Nice. 

Soft Ice Cream or Ice Lolly?


----------



## george83 (Oct 26, 2008)

soft ice cream all the way

cd or vinyl


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 26, 2008)

CD,as I'm not too familiar with vinyl...

Sandcastles OR Snowmen?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

Snowmen!

Ice skating or Rollerskates?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 27, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Snowmen!
> 
> Ice skating or Rollerskates?



Roller skates

Shovel snow or rake leaves?


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Roller skates
> 
> Shovel snow or rake leaves?



Shovel snow, snow rocks 

simpsons or family guy


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 27, 2008)

Family Guy




pluck or wax?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

Is shaving an option? :blink:


wet or dry?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Wet.

A swim across the ocean or a trek across the desert?


----------



## steely (Oct 27, 2008)

A swim

Pudding or Mousse?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Pudding

Violin or Piano music?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 27, 2008)

piano.


rock or techno?


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

Rock

sweet or sour


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sweet


Chinese food or Italian food


----------



## steely (Oct 27, 2008)

Chinese Lunch:happy:


Pizza w/cheese or Pizza w/o cheese?


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

pizza without cheese?? Is there such a thing????

Pizza with cheese for me thanks

trick or treat


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Treat!!!

Puppies or Kittens?


----------



## steely (Oct 27, 2008)

Lactose Intolerance

Kittens

Guinea Pigs or Hamsters?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 27, 2008)

Guinea Pigs

Dark Or Milk Chocolate?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 27, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Guinea Pigs
> 
> Dark Or Milk Chocolate?



Milk chocolate for me please. 


Peppermint or spearmint?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

peppermint


cat or tomcat?


----------



## george83 (Oct 28, 2008)

cat

heels or flats


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2008)

heels - I need them to look taller (I'm 4'11-1/2")

Movie or Museum?


----------



## george83 (Oct 28, 2008)

Movie

coal fire or central heating


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 28, 2008)

Central heating

Electric blanket or tons of quilts?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 28, 2008)

electric blanket


sit or fetch?


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

Fetch


Glasses or contacts?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 28, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Fetch
> 
> 
> Glasses or contacts?



Glasses I am a scardey cat to touch my eyeballs

Regular or Chocolate Milk?


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 28, 2008)

Chocolate Milk. It's the only way I'll actually DRINK milk.



Wine or beer?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

Errmmm.............BEER! 

Sunbathe On The Sand or A Swim In The Sea?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 28, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Errmmm.............BEER!
> 
> Sunbathe On The Sand or A Swim In The Sea?



Swimming because I always burn

Cupcakes or Brownies?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

Cupcakes.

Watching the snow fall or listening to the rain?


----------



## steely (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are my two favorites:doh:
I guess rain,I have a tin roof.

Cherry or Apple Pie?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmm...Apple pie(my gran made the best apple pies,god rest her soul...)

Kittens or Pups?


----------



## russianhacker69 (Oct 28, 2008)

_puppies 

xbox 360 or wii _


----------



## SMA413 (Oct 29, 2008)

wii


Peanut butter or jelly?


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 29, 2008)

Peanut butter

BBQ chicken or fried chicken?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 30, 2008)

fried chicken



cheesy funny scary movie ... or ... frightening scary movie ?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 30, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> fried chicken
> 
> 
> 
> cheesy funny scary movie ... or ... frightening scary movie ?




Cheesy funny scary movie!

Biscuits or Toast


----------



## sugar and spice (Oct 30, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Cheesy funny scary movie!
> 
> Biscuits or Toast



Toast for sure I can not stand biscuits it's a texture thing.

Museum or Zoo?


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 30, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Toast for sure I can not stand biscuits it's a texture thing.
> 
> Museum or Zoo?



Zoo. I love animals

Black or White?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 30, 2008)

black


BBQ or fry?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 30, 2008)

BBQ for sure, low and slow




Big Mac and Quarter Pounder w/cheese?


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 30, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> BBQ for sure, low and slow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Royale wit' cheese.

Slow dance music or booty-shaking music?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2008)

Booty shaking music!

Violin or Guitar


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2008)

guitar.


hunter or prey?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 31, 2008)

prey



ghost or pirate


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ghost!

boo!

Costume party or Trick-or-Treating?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Oct 31, 2008)

Costume Party (I prefer my treats be brought TO me)



pumpkin pie or coconut cream pie?


----------



## KaliCurves (Oct 31, 2008)

Pumpkin pie,


trick or treating, or staying at home?



DumbAssBunny said:


> Costume Party (I prefer my treats be brought TO me)
> 
> 
> 
> pumpkin pie or coconut cream pie?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 1, 2008)

stay at home


headache or tummy ache?


----------



## steely (Nov 1, 2008)

Headache

Love your avatar

Wolves or Owls?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 1, 2008)

Have not eaten either....I imagine that the Owl would be more likely to taste like chicken.....so...ok...Owl!


Eat Jello that has fallen on a city sidewalk....or....be poked in the eye with a Twizzler.


----------



## steely (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd rather be poked in the eye with anything rather than eat Jello.

Carrot Cake or Spice Cake?


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 1, 2008)

Carrot Cake :eat2:

Sweet Potato Pie or Pumpkin Pie?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 1, 2008)

Pumpkin Pie!

Roasted Turkey Leg or Buffalo wings?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)

wings!

Birch Beer or Cream soda?


----------



## steely (Nov 2, 2008)

I've never had either.Thinking seriously about cream soda.

Cream Cheese Frosting Or Buttercream Frosting?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 2, 2008)

Butter cream!

*BTW - you haven't LIVED until you have tried those flavors of sodas, Steely!

White or Beige?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 2, 2008)

White... beige just looks like you washed a white shirt in a load of colors. LOL


Bacon or sausage?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

Bacon

when it comes to chicken or turkey white or dark meat?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 2, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Bacon
> 
> when it comes to chicken or turkey white or dark meat?



White meat, even though it is drier, I prefer the lighter taste.

Roast beef or Barbeque ribs?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 2, 2008)

Roast beef



scallops, broiled or fried?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 2, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Roast beef
> 
> 
> 
> scallops, broiled or fried?



Fried

Flintstones or the Jetsons?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 2, 2008)

Flintstones.

Swords or Sorcery?


----------



## steely (Nov 2, 2008)

Sorcery

Horror Fiction or Horror Fact?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 3, 2008)

Horror fiction


Angelina Jolie or Jennifer Aniston?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

:blink: (I'm an FA...) :blink:


laugh or cry?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 3, 2008)

Laugh

Lemon or Lime?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 3, 2008)

lemon lime?


aches or pains?


----------



## steely (Nov 3, 2008)

Aches

Heart or Head?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 4, 2008)

both.


boobs or belly?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 4, 2008)

Hmmm...well I think my boobs are one of my best features, but to an FA, both are probably noticable. I'll stick with boobs. 

Tall or short?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm a mere 6' tall, so I'd say tall...


LOL or ROFL?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL - rarely does anything make me ROFL!

Train or Plane?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

Train
Chess or Checkers?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

That's a hard one... How'bout chinese checkers?


fast or slow?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 5, 2008)

sloooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


Obama or McCain? just kidding, just kidding


scratch your back or rub your legs?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

Rub my legs:smitten:

Play cards or Board games?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 5, 2008)

Board games



chips with dip or crackers and cheese?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 5, 2008)

Chips and Dip!!!!:eat2::eat2:

Gorillas or Orangutan's?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 5, 2008)

Orangutans




avocado dip (guacamole) or artichoke dip?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 6, 2008)

artichoke dip

Lay's Potato Chips or Pringles?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Pringles...


chips or flips?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Chips cause I sure can't flip

Pancakes or Waffles?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 6, 2008)

Do I really have to choose?


apple pie or lemon pie?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 6, 2008)

lemon pie




earthtones or pastels?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Pastels

Shop in person or shop online?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Pastels
> 
> Shop in person or shop online?




Shop in person,but I guess it depends on what I want. (For CD's I go online...)

Apples or Pears?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Apples:eat2:

Real tree or artificial Christmas tree?


----------



## KaliCurves (Nov 6, 2008)

Real!


Sugar or spice? LOLOLOL


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 6, 2008)

Well thats a toughie but I think I have to go with spice.

Go to the movies or pay per view at home?


----------



## Blackjack (Nov 6, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Well thats a toughie but I think I have to go with spice.
> 
> Go to the movies or pay per view at home?



Oh, go to the movies, definitely.

Rocky or Rambo?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rocky!

Popcorn or candy?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

Candy but II love popcorn too:eat2:

Antiques or Modern furniture?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2008)

Does 1950/60's furniture count as antique?
On the other hand, I think IKEA furniture's definitively modern...


torn or pulled together?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 7, 2008)

pulled together



pulled pork or beef brisket?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 7, 2008)

tough call... but I'll go with beef brisket.


BBQ or Cajun?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 7, 2008)

BBQ




sesame bagel or poppy bagel?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 7, 2008)

cajun bbq, perhaps?


er, sesame, I guess... (I haven't seen a poppy bagle, yet...)


news or history?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

History

Fiction or Nonfiction?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> History
> 
> Fiction or Nonfiction?



Fiction!

Snakes Or Dragons???


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 7, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Fiction!
> 
> Snakes Or Dragons???



Dragons!

Power to fly or power to be invisible?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 7, 2008)

Power to fly




watching puppies sleep or playing a word game?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 7, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Power to fly
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Playing a word game... 

Mind Control or Telekinesis (the ability to move objects using the power of the mind)???


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 8, 2008)

Telekinesis... (mind control is boring...)


cemetary or city park?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 8, 2008)

both can be kinda sketchy and creepy... but I'll go with the city park


Saturdays or Sundays?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

Saturdays!

Hamburger or Cheeseburger?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 8, 2008)

Cheeseburger


Fries or Tater Tots?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 8, 2008)

Fries

Foam pillow or feather pillow?


----------



## george83 (Nov 8, 2008)

Feather Pillow

Mac or PC


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 9, 2008)

PC

Soy milk or cow's milk?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 9, 2008)

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooo





cool whip or redi-whip?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 9, 2008)

Cool Whip is Satan's favorite...and while I normally side with him....yuck! I have to go with Redi Whip...even thought I would prefer to whip my own.


Traditional Piggy Banks...or...any receptacle.


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 9, 2008)

Any receptacle 

Tylenol(or generic) or Ibuprofen?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 9, 2008)

Tylenol. All the other stuff either doesn't work or is indigestible...


ninja hamsters or rogue mice?


----------



## george83 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ninja Hamsters

Cd's Or MP3


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 10, 2008)

mp3 cds... 


beat or kick?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

beat



scratch or sniff?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

Sniff

Strawberry or Grape jelly/jam?


----------



## george83 (Nov 10, 2008)

Strawberry Jam

Wooden floors or carpet


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

Wooden floors are pretty but too slippery so I have to choose carpet.

Blanket or comforter/quilt?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 10, 2008)

blanket





rice pudding or tapioca pudding?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 10, 2008)

YUM rice pudding please:eat1:

Manual toothbrush or electric/battery operated toothbrush?


----------



## steely (Nov 10, 2008)

Electric Toothbrush

Dental Floss or Dental Sticks


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2008)

Floss

Nutella or Jiff?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, I haven't had peanut butter (aka Jif) yet, but I think I'll still prefer Nutella...


thunderstorms:

in your head or outside your house?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Well, I haven't had peanut butter (aka Jif) yet, but I think I'll still prefer Nutella...
> 
> 
> thunderstorms:
> ...



Wolfie, you have never had peanut butter? Is it not available by you or you have never had it by choice? In the USA, children are practically raised on PBJ, unless they have an allergy.


anyway, re: thunderstorms, definitely outside my house.



slamming a beer or slamming a door?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

Slamming a door, I never have learned to like beer.

Being the host of the party or being a guest?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 11, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Wolfie, you have never had peanut butter? Is it not available by you or you have never had it by choice? In the USA, children are practically raised on PBJ, unless they have an allergy.
> 
> 
> anyway, re: thunderstorms, definitely outside my house.
> ...


For quite some time of my life, it hasn't been available. And nowadays, I don't have it by choice.



sugar and spice said:


> Slamming a door, I never have learned to like beer.
> 
> Being the host of the party or being a guest?



Urr... parties?

Well, I think I'd go for being the host...


this or that?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

this

PS I just learned that "Timberwolf" is the secret service code name for former President George HW Bush (the Dad).





pumpkin pie spice coffee creamer or peppermint mocha coffee creamer?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

Peppermint Mocha coffee creamer:eat2:

Scrambled or sunny side up eggs?


----------



## steely (Nov 11, 2008)

Scrambled

Toast or English Muffin?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

toast





sunRISE or sunSET?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

Sunset

shoes that slip on or shoes that tie?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

Shoes that slip on (which means they slip off, yea!)



Brownies with nuts or brownies plain?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 11, 2008)

Brownies with nuts:eat2:

cashews or Almonds?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 11, 2008)

cashews (and I won't complain if they are coated in chocolate)




Yellow cake with chocolate frosting or chocolate cake with glaze?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 11, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> cashews (and I won't complain if they are coated in chocolate)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yellow Cake with Chocolate Frosting...yummy :eat2:


Strawberry Preserves or Grape Jelly?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 12, 2008)

Strawberry preserves all the freakin way. And I second the yellow cake with chocolate frosting pick too.



Rain or wind?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 12, 2008)

Rain!!!!

Sandstorm or Thunderstorm?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

Thunderstorm 




to seal the envelope - gluestick or lick it?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

I go old school and lick it.

Yogi Bear or Winnie the Pooh?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> I go old school and lick it.
> 
> Yogi Bear or Winnie the Pooh?




Oh Fran, that might need to be my new signature, of course, as quoted.


Winnie the Pooh




Hello Kitty or Tweetie Bird?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Oh Fran, that might need to be my new signature, of course, as quoted.
> 
> 
> Winnie the Pooh
> ...



* ha ha ha I thought you would like that Christine*

Tweetie Bird I guess because I don't really know Hello Kitty very well

CBS or ABC?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> * ha ha ha I thought you would like that Christine*
> 
> Tweetie Bird I guess because I don't really know Hello Kitty very well
> 
> CBS or ABC?



Oh Fran, I LOVE Hello Kitty - see the pic below


And I guess I would have to choose CBS.


Easter or Thanksgiving? 

View attachment images[2].jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanksgiving for sure :eat2::eat1:

Mashed potatoes or sweet potatoes?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 12, 2008)

sweet potatoes- especially with marshmallows 


Morning or night?


----------



## steely (Nov 12, 2008)

Night

Light or Dark?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Light

In your drink: Ice or no ice?


----------



## steely (Nov 12, 2008)

No Ice

Mt.Dew or Sundrop?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Mt.Dew :eat2:

Hellman's or Miracle Whip?


----------



## steely (Nov 12, 2008)

Hellmans

Ham or Turkey?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 12, 2008)

Ham

Natural or color treated hair?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 13, 2008)

Natural (I'm lazy)




dogs - large or small?


----------



## Gspoon (Nov 13, 2008)

Small, cause I am a cat lover and I can't really see myself with anything bigger

Tap dancing or River dancing?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 13, 2008)

Well they both make me kinda hostile but I guess I have to choose Tap

Andy Griffith show- black and white old episodes with Barney and Gomer or the later episodes in color with Goober and Howard?


----------



## steely (Nov 13, 2008)

Black and White with Ernest T Bass.

Yes or No?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 14, 2008)

That depends, but I'll go with Yes!

Nail polish or bare nails?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

bare nails...


head on your shoulders or under your arm?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 14, 2008)

Uhmmmmm - head on my shoulders



Big screen tv with a so-so chair for sitting or a regular old tv with the best couch ever?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 14, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Uhmmmmm - head on my shoulders
> 
> 
> 
> Big screen tv with a so-so chair for sitting or a regular old tv with the best couch ever?



Best couch ever! who cares how good the t.v is if your not comfortable while you're watching it.

Chinese food or Mexican food


----------



## george83 (Nov 14, 2008)

Chinese Food

Cats or dogs


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 14, 2008)

Catdogs! Though I'd take a dogcat, too...


Hot Dog or hot chili?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 14, 2008)

Hot chili dog :eat2:

comedy or drama movie?


----------



## steely (Nov 14, 2008)

Comedy

Horror or Suspense movie?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 15, 2008)

Suspense

White socks or color socks?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 16, 2008)

Color socks 



Shoes or flip flops?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 16, 2008)

Shoes. I'd break my bones on flip-flops. 


scuba or sky dive?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 16, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Shoes. I'd break my bones on flip-flops.
> 
> 
> scuba or sky dive?



Scuba I'd rather drown than go SPLAT.

regular or diet sodas?


----------



## steely (Nov 16, 2008)

Regular soda's! Die with a T,yuck!

Oldies or Goodies?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2008)

Oldies - because they are goodies! 

Chocolate or Vanilla?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

Chocolate.

Upside down or inside out?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 17, 2008)

Upside down...less gruesome! 

Sad songs or sad movies?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Sad Movies


Something Sweet or Something Salty


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 17, 2008)

something sweet




Adam Sandler or Ben Stiller?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 17, 2008)

Adam Sandler




Dweeb or Dork


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 17, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Adam Sandler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dork , not you just my answer 

Tap water or bottled/filtered water?


----------



## steely (Nov 17, 2008)

Tap

Houseplants or no houseplants?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 17, 2008)

no plants in the house 

since I have a cat who loves to chomp them. but lots and lots of plants around the outside of the house and some on the front porch, since hubby is a green thumb and we live in a warmer climate.



blue or green?


----------



## steely (Nov 17, 2008)

Blue but Green is too close!

Red or Yellow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

orange...?  


decision or indecision?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 17, 2008)

Decision...not being able to decide irritates me,somewhat.


Double Choc Chip or Cookie Dough? (ice cream....)


----------



## steely (Nov 17, 2008)

Cookie Dough

Grape flavor or Orange flavor?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 17, 2008)

steely said:


> Cookie Dough
> 
> Grape flavor or Orange flavor?



Orange,please.

A frozen landscape or A meteor shower (on a clear night)?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2008)

Meteor shower



East Coast or West Coast?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 17, 2008)

Northeast, if you don't mind. (In Germany, not the US...)


Biology or geography?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 17, 2008)

Biology



Google or Yahoo?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 18, 2008)

Google




dollars or coins


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Euros... 


plastic or real cash?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

Cold,hard cash.... :eat2: 

Statues or Gargoyles?


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

Statues of gargoyles

Sun or Moon?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 18, 2008)

Sun




Alice in Wonderland or Wizard of Oz?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Sun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alice In Wonderland.


Unique Gifts: Pin Sculpture or Plasma Ball?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 18, 2008)

Plasma Ball...


Star Fleet Officer or Clone Warrior?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 18, 2008)

Star Fleet Officer




raincoat or umbrella?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 18, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Star Fleet Officer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umbrella

Bar soap or liquid soap?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 18, 2008)

liquid


short or long nails?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> liquid
> 
> 
> short or long nails?



Short.

Peacocks or Eagles?


----------



## george83 (Nov 18, 2008)

Peacocks lots of pretty colours .

Summer Or Winter


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 18, 2008)

george83 said:


> Peacocks lots of pretty colours .
> 
> Summer Or Winter



Winter! Summer is far too hot...

Fountain Pen or Gel Pen?


----------



## steely (Nov 18, 2008)

Gel Pen

Mechanical pencil or Yellow#2?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 19, 2008)

Mechanical pencil


Left or right?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

both. 


Digimon or Pokemon?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 19, 2008)

Pokemon!

_ "Pokeyman?! Pokeyman with the pokey and the man and the thing where the guy comes out of the thing, and he likes to fall out of that whrr ah ah ah!"_

Bill cosby rules. 




Cheesecake Or Ice Cream???


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

ATM, none of them. Anything with milk in it makes me feel like a balloon...


Adam Ant or Billy Idol?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 19, 2008)

Adam Ant

Led Zeppelin or the Who


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 19, 2008)

Hmmm... Who Led The Zeppelin... ? :batting: 


Yello or Fluke?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmmm.... I guess I choose Fluke

NEXT: Cops or robbers ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

those who ride the cooler cars.


brains or blood?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess I will go with blood.




beer or wine?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 20, 2008)

BeeR 

The Shining or The Amityville Horror???


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 20, 2008)

The Shining



Caddyshack or Police Academy?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 20, 2008)

I think I'll have to go with PA...


show'n'shine or rat rod?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 23, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I think I'll have to go with PA...
> 
> 
> show'n'shine or rat rod?



Show'n'shine

Jeans or sweats?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sweats!

T-shirt or dressy blouse?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 23, 2008)

T-shirt




cornbread stuffing or white bread stuffing?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 24, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> T-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cornbread stuffing

Jelled cranberry sauce or whole berry cranberry sauce?


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 24, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Cornbread stuffing
> 
> Jelled cranberry sauce or whole berry cranberry sauce?



whole berry cranberry sauce mmm!! 

languages: Japanese or Korean?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 24, 2008)

Japanese!

Harrison Ford or Bruce Willis????


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 24, 2008)

Bruce Willis , the bald version please.





italian ice flavor: bubblegum or watermelon?


----------



## steely (Nov 25, 2008)

watermelon

hourglass or sundial?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 25, 2008)

sundial



lemon or lime?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

hmmm... lemon lime?


haggis or chia?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 25, 2008)

Please don't tell Lala, as I enjoy her very much, but I am a real softie for Edgar, so Chia it is.




war or peace?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 25, 2008)

Peace... definitely.



Curly or straight hair?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 25, 2008)

Peace, definitively.

both.


scots or scotch?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 26, 2008)

Scots!

White Christmas or Sunning in the Bahamas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 26, 2008)

White Christmas. Though sunning in the Bahamas would be nice, too...


Christmas carol or Caroll Shelby?


----------



## babycakesjk (Nov 26, 2008)

Christmas Carol

Big breasts or Big butt?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 26, 2008)

babycakesjk said:


> Christmas Carol
> 
> Big breasts or Big butt?



Big Butt 

Pudding or ice cream?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

ICE CREAM!!! (Sorry,reminded me of Eddie Murphys' Ice Cream Man sketch from 'Delirious'...)

Now then,would you like hot chocolate or strawberry milkshake???


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 26, 2008)

Hot Chocolate




visit from The Maytag repairman or Billy Mays?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 26, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> Hot Chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MayTag repair man Billy Mays gets on my last nerve with his beard that looks spray painted on .

Pajamas or nekid in bed?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 26, 2008)

Urm,sorta naked (I sleep in my boxers...).

Now,to get that horrifying image out of your heads:

The Harp or The Violin-which do you prefer to listen to???


----------



## steely (Nov 26, 2008)

That's too hard.Violin.

Banjo or Mandolin?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2008)

The Banjolin, perhaps?


Moon or sun?


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

Moon

Meteor Showers or Shooting Star?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 27, 2008)

Meteor Showers. They're quite relaxing.


clear or confused?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

I prefer to be clear.

Chocolate Eclairs




or Chelsea Buns?


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

Eclairs!

Red Velvet Cake or Carrot Cake?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 27, 2008)

steely said:


> Eclairs!
> 
> Red Velvet Cake or Carrot Cake?



Carrot Cake

Frosting or no Frosting?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Frosting-lots and lots of frosting.Oh yeah. 

Mince Pies or Christmas Pudding???


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

I've never had either.

Bread Pudding or Bread Pudding with Raisins?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Nov 27, 2008)

steely said:


> I've never had either.
> 
> Bread Pudding or Bread Pudding with Raisins?



no raisins....gross!

Butterfingers or Reeses PBC's?


----------



## steely (Nov 27, 2008)

Tough one,Butterfinger's

Snickers or Milky Way?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

Snickers *snickers*


full or empty?


----------



## steely (Nov 28, 2008)

Full,of course.Empty is no way to be.

Lemonade or Limeade?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 28, 2008)

steely said:


> Full,of course.Empty is no way to be.
> 
> Lemonade or Limeade?



Lemonade

Blast your music or wear head phones?


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 28, 2008)

blast your music - so much better!! 

metal music or pop?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 28, 2008)

metal pop... 


:doh: or :blink:?


----------



## steely (Nov 28, 2008)

Mostly:bounce:

Books or TV?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 28, 2008)

steely said:


> Mostly:bounce:
> 
> Books or TV?



Books if it's a good one.

Regular or Graham cracker pie crust?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 28, 2008)

regular pie crust





chips - BBQ or sourcream and chive?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 28, 2008)

DumbAssBunny said:


> regular pie crust
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm, that's a tough one because I love them both but I will pick BBQ.:eat2::eat2:

snow cone or ice cream cone?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 28, 2008)

Ice Cream cone




turkey: white or dark meat?


----------



## steely (Nov 28, 2008)

White

With skin or without?


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 29, 2008)

with

purple or pink


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

Purple

Real Christmas Tree or Fake?


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 29, 2008)

real tree!! Gorgeous smell! 

Turkey or chicken at christmas dinner..


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

Ham,Turkey for Thanksgiving

Sweet Potatoes or Potatoes?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 29, 2008)

sweet potatoes with marshmallows, thankyouverymuch.


Wendy's or McDonalds?


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

Wendy's

Chik-fil-a or Zaxby's ?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 29, 2008)

Chik-fil-a... mainly cuz I have NO clue what Zaxby's is.


Beer or liquor?


----------



## Just_Jen (Nov 29, 2008)

liquor baby! only way to go!! 


Cocktail drinks or neat liquor


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

some alc-free cocktail drinks...


clap or stomp?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 29, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> some alc-free cocktail drinks...
> 
> 
> clap or stomp?



clap

Iron your clothes or not?


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

stomp,works on pent up aggression

Hop or Skip?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 29, 2008)

skip...it's quicker...

dishwasher tabs or liquid?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2008)

Liquid - we don't have automatic dishwasher.

Happy Holidays or Bah Humbug?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Nov 29, 2008)

Happy Holidays to all!




ask family for wish list or surprise gift?


----------



## steely (Nov 29, 2008)

No Gifts I have what I need.

White Christmas or not?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Nov 29, 2008)

I've always wanted a white Christmas, but we rarely get snow in December.

Hot chocolate or hot cider?


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

hot chocolate.


dogs or cats?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Dogs 

Art (as in drawings and paintings,etc) or Music???


----------



## Timberwolf (Nov 30, 2008)

Ain't music art, too? :huh:

If not, both.



Sleep at night or daytime sleeping?


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 30, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Ain't music art, too? :huh:
> 
> If not, both.
> 
> ...



Sleep at night.

Ah,music is a form of art-I was refering to music as seperate from the art of drawing,sculpting painting and so on...I'm confused...and my head hurts now.  

Prawn Cocktail or Tomato Soup (as a starter in a restaurant)?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 30, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Sleep at night.
> 
> Ah,music is a form of art-I was refering to music as seperate from the art of drawing,sculpting painting and so on...I'm confused...and my head hurts now.
> 
> Prawn Cocktail or Tomato Soup (as a starter in a restaurant)?



Tomato soup I'm not a seafood fan.

Peppermint or Spearmint?


----------



## steely (Nov 30, 2008)

Peppermint

Fudge or Truffles?


----------



## sugar and spice (Nov 30, 2008)

steely said:


> Peppermint
> 
> Fudge or Truffles?



Truffles

Cracker Jack or Peanut Brittle


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Nov 30, 2008)

peanut brittle

hardwood floors or carpet?


----------



## SMA413 (Nov 30, 2008)

Depends on the room... but I'm partial to hardwood.
That's what she said...
lol



Steve Carrell or Jim Carrey?


----------



## mariac1966 (Nov 30, 2008)

Jim Carrey 


Coke or Pepsi ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

poke. 


hop or leap?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

Leap

Murder Mystery or Sci-Fi Thriller?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Murder Mystery



Fiction or non-fiction ??


----------



## Diego (Dec 1, 2008)

I like the biographies. But some nice fiction books are out there, and i like poetry. So is hard choice, but I'm leaning towards fiction.

Walk or drive?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

drive (as long as someone else is doing the driving)



Tacos or Pork Fried Rice ??


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 1, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> drive (as long as someone else is doing the driving)
> 
> 
> 
> Tacos or Pork Fried Rice ??



Tacos I love Mexican food.:eat2:

open a present on Christmas Eve or Do not open until Christmas Day?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

christmas eve... The traditional way over here...


Garfield or Odie?


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

Odie

Snoopy or Woodstock?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 1, 2008)

Erm... Tough one. But I think I'll go for Woodstock...


Jon or Liz?


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

You've lost me but I'm going with Liz.

Snow or Sleet?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Snow


Daisies or Roses ??


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

You've chosen the hardest for me to choose,flowers.
I will choose daisies.

Oak Tree or Ash Tree?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Oak tree


Frogs or Iguanas?


----------



## pepso (Dec 1, 2008)

Frogs

Acoustic or Electric?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Acoustic


Candy Cane or Hershey's Kisses ??


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 1, 2008)

Candy Cane (dammit,my tooth's killin' me!)

Panpipe or Flute music?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Flute


Country music or Pop music ??


----------



## steely (Dec 1, 2008)

Pop

Classical or Instrumental?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 1, 2008)

Instrumental


hamburger or ham ??


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 1, 2008)

hamburger! i don't eat pork (bad pork experience...)

circus or county fair?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 2, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> hamburger! i don't eat pork (bad pork experience...)
> 
> circus or county fair?



County Fair

Pets sleeping in the bed with you or not?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

in bed, as long as they are little (My dog has slept in bed with me for the past 14 years... but she is little)


Chicken or Turkey


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 2, 2008)

Both.

boy or girl?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 2, 2008)

as in preference for a child???? Girl


Ice Tea or Soda ??


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 2, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> as in preference for a child???? Girl
> 
> 
> Ice Tea or Soda ??



Soda

Out and about or homebody?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 2, 2008)

Definitely Homebody.





vacuum first, then dust OR dust first, then vacuum?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 2, 2008)

vacuum first, then dust 

oven mitt or hot pad?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

Silicon hot pad


pay bills by written check _or _ electronic bill pay ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

epay.


one day or the other?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

one day at a time 



popcorn or potato chips ??


----------



## Diego (Dec 3, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> one day at a time
> 
> 
> 
> popcorn or potato chips ??



Oooh, sorry I don't like either. I have the sweet tooth. But I do like Burger King haha!

Jeans or trackies?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

Jeans



McDonalds or Burger King ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

McTimberwolf's... :eat2: :eat1: 


Summer or Winter?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 3, 2008)

Winter


Spring or Fall?


----------



## Diego (Dec 3, 2008)

Fall, is so pretty.

Snow or tropics?


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

I wish I could get to the tropics.

Shaken or Stirred?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Right now...? Shaken. (It's quite fresh, here...) (And it needs the right movie/story to get me stirred...) 


 or




?


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

I think 

:blush: or :bow:?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 3, 2008)

steely said:


> I think
> 
> :blush: or :bow:?



:bow:

cough syrup or cough drop?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

cough drop 

Real Christmas Tree or Artificial?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 3, 2008)

Artificial. No space for a real one.


White Xmas or wet Xmas?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 3, 2008)

Definately a white christmas.

Horror Fiction or Fantasy Fiction?


----------



## steely (Dec 3, 2008)

It's a book I'll read it.

Action Film or Drama Film?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

More likely the action... 


traveling light or heavy?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 4, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> More likely the action...
> 
> 
> traveling light or heavy?



Traveling light.

Truck or Car?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

car.


fast or slow?


----------



## steely (Dec 4, 2008)

Too fast

4 Wheeler or Dirtbike?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 4, 2008)

4WD


soaking in the rain or sinking in the snow?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 4, 2008)

soaking...

umbrella or raincoat?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 4, 2008)

Umbrella


Rice or potatoes ??


----------



## steely (Dec 4, 2008)

Potatoes

Au Gratin or Scalloped?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 5, 2008)

Au Gratin


Chicken: --- Baked or Fried?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

erm... how about "grilled"?


now or then?


----------



## steely (Dec 5, 2008)

Now

Before or After?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 5, 2008)

steely said:


> Now
> 
> Before or After?



Before

Acoustic or Electric?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 5, 2008)

Both, usually.


Back or forth?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 5, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Both, usually.
> 
> 
> Back or forth?



HMMMMM..... Forth I guess

plain sugar cookies or iced sugar cookies?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

plain


Oatmeal cookies or Chocolate Chip cookies ??


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 5, 2008)

chocolate chip!

paper or plastic?


----------



## Justkris (Dec 5, 2008)

Paper!

Red or Pink?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 5, 2008)

Red! I love being the _Lady in Red_



Jingle Bells or Here Comes Santa Claus ??


----------



## steely (Dec 6, 2008)

Jingle Bells

Santa or Snowman?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Santa


Cake or Pie ??


----------



## Justkris (Dec 6, 2008)

Cake.

Velvet or Silk?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

Right now, velvet. 


cold or hot?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

cold 


spaghetti or pizza ??


----------



## Justkris (Dec 6, 2008)

Pizza!!!

Rock music or Country music?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 6, 2008)

Rock. 

If you had to endure cold weather would you rather run/walk through-

Heavy Rain or Deep Snow?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 6, 2008)

heavy rain....pretty!! 

Rowan atkinson or Mr Bean?


----------



## tallukmike (Dec 6, 2008)

hmmm tough call... Mr Bean was a classic, but Rowan Atkinson in Black Adder etc has to take it


White or red wine?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 6, 2008)

White wine... I haven't found a red that I really like yet.



Baths or showers?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Showers



Scrabble or Monopoly ??


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 6, 2008)

Scrabble- Monopoly lasts waaaay too long.



Plain ol' coffee or some fancy-pants coffee drink that takes longer to order it than to drink it?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 6, 2008)

I'll take a hazeltut-flavored latte, if you don't mind... 


NASCAR or NHRA?


----------



## steely (Dec 6, 2008)

I don't know what NHRA is but I'll pick anything over NASCAR.

Red or Black?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 6, 2008)

red..especially lipstick!

tinsle or garland?


----------



## steely (Dec 6, 2008)

Ting

White lights or colored lights?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

white lights


circle or square


----------



## steely (Dec 6, 2008)

Circle,it's round like me

Angel tree topper or Star tree topper?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

Angel


single color-themed tree or multi-color themed tree


----------



## steely (Dec 6, 2008)

Multi

Gene Wilder or Johnny Depp as Willy Wonka?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 6, 2008)

gene wilder! 

hard candy or chocolate?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 6, 2008)

hard candy



Hallmark or American Greetings ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

@ steely: NHRA is the National Hot Rod Association...

Hallmark, don't know the other...


throw or catch?


----------



## steely (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks,TimberwolfI will choose throw.I can't catch.lol

Morning or Night?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Welcome.

Almost evening over here, so I choose night.


headache or painkiller?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 7, 2008)

painkiller, im a bit of an addict im sure! 

Spider man or Super man?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 7, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> painkiller, im a bit of an addict im sure!
> 
> Spider man or Super man?



Spiderman

Cook or order in?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Spider Boy... (at least I think this was his name...) Okay, there has someone been slightly quicker than me...

Cook.


Batman or Wolverine?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 7, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Spider Boy... (at least I think this was his name...) Okay, there has someone been slightly quicker than me...
> 
> Cook.
> 
> ...



Wolverine
Comedy or Action/adventure movies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 7, 2008)

Action/Adventure...


Dr. Reed Richards or Ben Grimm?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 7, 2008)

def dr. reed richards...could hang my christmas lights without a ladder 

kirk or picard?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, by some reason I don't really know i prefer the frenchman.


Scotty or Geordi?


----------



## steely (Dec 8, 2008)

Scotty

Data or Mr.Spock?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 8, 2008)

That's a tough one... Wasn't Mr. Spock's first name "Data"?


Dr. McCoy or Dr. Crusher?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 8, 2008)

no idea who either are so i'll say dr. crusher?

Heroes or Dexter?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 8, 2008)

dexter

tom or jerry?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Jerry. Though Tom is close up, as usual.


NCC 1701-A or NCC 1701-D?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 9, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Jerry. Though Tom is close up, as usual.
> 
> 
> NCC 1701-A or NCC 1701-D?



UMMM... tell me what they are please and then I'll tell you which I choose.:blush:


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Enterprise A-Kirk,I think that's what Timberwolf said.

Let's get Christmas-y

Candy Cane or Chocolate Covered Cherries?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

I love cherries. Especially in dark chocolate... :eat2:


no idea or no clue?


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

Clueless

Frasier Fir or Blue Spruce?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmm... I'd say Blue Spruce...


bike or hike?


----------



## steely (Dec 9, 2008)

blech!

Sitting in the sun or the shade?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2008)

Shade! (The heat really gets to me...)

By sword or by sorcery (if you wanted to defeat a dragon) ?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 9, 2008)

sorcery...dont' want to have to get that close to a dragon...lol.

dungeons and dragons or world of warcraft?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

AD&D, I think... (@ Tom: Why defeat a dragon? They're usually my friends...)



left or right?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

Right!


Orange or Lemon ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Orange?


nickel or dime?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

dime



cereal or eggs for breakfast ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm a cereal poster... 


narrow or wide?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

WIDE... 

By plane or by ship?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Spaceship. Does that count?


boobs or booty?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

Booty! 

Diamonds or Rubies?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Diamies... er, no. Rubonds. :huh: No. I'll say rubies - before I get the rabies...


rabit or rabbit?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

rabbit


Moutains or Ocean ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 10, 2008)

Ocean.


lumpy or flat?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 10, 2008)

Lumpy...always lumpy. 

A bowl of Jell-O or a slice of cake?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 10, 2008)

cake


Pudding or pie ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

pudding pie...


jump & run or patiences?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

Patience 


Jump rope or Jumping Jacks ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

Why not combine it?


Jack-in-the-box or popup window?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

pop-up window


Rain or Snow ???


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 11, 2008)

Rain!! 


Niece or nephew


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 11, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> Rain!!
> 
> 
> Niece or nephew



Nephew but that's a tough choice

Milk chocolate or Dark chocolate?


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Dec 11, 2008)

Milk chocolate



brownies - with nuts or plain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 11, 2008)

with nuts - fits better to me... 


forward or backwards?


----------



## steely (Dec 11, 2008)

Forward

Left or Right?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

Right


Cheddar cheese popcorn or Buttered popcorn ??


----------



## steely (Dec 11, 2008)

White cheddar cheese.

Cracker Jacks or Crunch n Munch?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 11, 2008)

Crunch N Munch


potato chips - Plain or Flavored ??


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Plain

Oreo's or Nutter Butters?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Oreos.


wright or wrong?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Oreos.
> 
> 
> wright or wrong?



WRONG! 

You're a villian,so would you:

Have Minions or Be A Lone Wolf?


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Minions,millions of minions!

Angels or Demons?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 12, 2008)

Demonic Angels... Or maybe Angelic Demons.


Werewolves or Vampires?


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Weremoles,as long as I can count them as minions.

Frankenstein or The Mummy?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 12, 2008)

Frankenstein.

Fruit Cake or Christmas Pudding?


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Not fair,I don't know what Christmas Pudding is and Fruitcake is vile.

Sweet Potato Casserole with Marshmallows or Crunchy Pecan Topping?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

With Marshmallows (I make it every year to go with Christmas dinner)


Grilled cheese plain or with tomato ??


----------



## steely (Dec 12, 2008)

Tomato and mayo

Roast Beef or Roast Pork?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 12, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> With Marshmallows (I make it every year to go with Christmas dinner)
> 
> 
> Grilled cheese plain or with tomato ??



Plain

Tinsel or garland on the tree?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

steely said:


> Tomato and mayo
> 
> Roast Beef or Roast Pork?



Roast Beef


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Plain
> 
> Tinsel or garland on the tree?



Garland


Artifical or real tree ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 13, 2008)

AT... (Artificial Tree)


black or colorful?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 13, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> AT... (Artificial Tree)
> 
> 
> black or colorful?



colorful 

when you make spaghetti do you have: sauce and noodles all mixed together for serving or
Noodles and sauce kept separate for people to ladle on their own sauce when serving?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Sauce seperate plz,kthxbai. 

If your home was invaded by a swarm of sorts,would you rather said swarm be of:

Bees or Bats?


----------



## steely (Dec 13, 2008)

Swarms of bees are cool.I watched them on Discovery inside the wall of a house.They relocated them to a hive.Very cool

Frogs or Toads?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 13, 2008)

Frogs


Big dogs or little dogs ??


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Big dogs (My boys are german shepards  )

Potatoes - Roasted or Mashed?


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

Mashed.

Clowns - Love 'em or creeped out by 'em?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Kinda indifferent,actually-they don't bother me. 

Fruit Preference-Apple or Banana?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 13, 2008)

apple :eat2:

juice- orange or grape?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 13, 2008)

Hmm,orange!

Colour of preference-Red Or Blue?


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 13, 2008)

Red

Clothes - prefer them tight or loose?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 13, 2008)

depends on what they are...

kmart or wal mart?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Wal Mart


Fruit or vegetables ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

fruit.


Tom or Garfield (the cats)?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Garfield


Movies - Action or Comedy ??


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

comedy

facebook or myspace?


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 14, 2008)

Facebook

Drive or Take Public Transportation?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Drive. PT kills me.


undead or alive?


----------



## Inflatable Girl (Dec 14, 2008)

undead in the am - alive at night

Frankenstein or Dracula?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 14, 2008)

Hmmm... Frankula? Or was that Drakenstein?


skinny or chubby?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

skinny



hamburger or cheeseburger ??


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 14, 2008)

cheesburger...but only with jalepeno jack...otherwise hamburger.

glasses or contacts?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 14, 2008)

Glasses, unfortunately.... I can't wear contacts.


blue eyes or brown eyes ??


----------



## Mishty (Dec 14, 2008)

Blue 


paper or plastic?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

depends...


eat or drink?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 15, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> depends...
> 
> 
> eat or drink?



Drink Cherry coke my new obsession:eat2:

Chips&Dip or Veggies&Dip?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 15, 2008)

chips and dip! especially if it's hummus with pesto..:eat2:


um


Pop Idol or Xfactor haha


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

Neither - nor, if you don't mind...


one step forward or two steps back?


----------



## JoeFA (Dec 15, 2008)

one step forward, cause that's actually going somewhere....

family guy or the simpsons?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

Oh, two steps back will lead you somewhere, too... 

Faily Guy? Simpsons? Er... No Scoob? 

soft or rough?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 15, 2008)

Soft...

As Busy as a bee or as lazy as a sloth?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

busy as a bee....wish i had a day to be sloth like 

sedan or coupe?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

Station Wagon... 


Lincoln or Caddilac?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

lincoln if it's new...caddy if it's old 

oils or watercolors?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

Watercolors



Colored pencils or crayons ??


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

colored pencils...crayons leave those little bits everywhere...

sink or swim?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 15, 2008)

swim


Pens - black or blue ??


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 15, 2008)

blue

dry erase board or sticky note?


----------



## Cupcake343 (Dec 15, 2008)

Dry erase board, you can fit more on them!

Chips: Ruffles or plain?


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Dec 16, 2008)

Ruffles! They just taste way better for some reason.

Cupcake or Cookie? :eat2:


----------



## radman (Dec 16, 2008)

Cookies because there just better. Pies or Cobbler?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

Where's the difference?


North or south?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

North



hot cereal or cold cereal ??


----------



## radman (Dec 16, 2008)

Cold. Flying or driveing?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 16, 2008)

Depends on the distance...


far away or quite close?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 16, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Depends on the distance...
> 
> 
> far away or quite close?



It depends on who it is

when it comes to boxes of candy creamy centers or chewy/nutty centers?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

nutty...:eat2:

plain applesauce or with cinnamon?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 16, 2008)

plain

Barbecue sauce - hickory or sweet ??


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 16, 2008)

neither...but if necessary, i would choose hickory.

ernie or bert?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmm... Bert, I think...


Grover or Cookie Monster?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 17, 2008)

Cookie Monster

Stuffing or mashed potatoes


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 17, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Cookie Monster
> 
> Stuffing or mashed potatoes



Mashed potatoes and I must say for me it's Grover all the way I love him 

flannel or regular cotton sheets in the winter?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

flannel for winter, cotton for summer...

sweet tea or unsweet?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

Unsweet,dude. 

Ogres or Trolls? (this is getting silly...  )


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

ogre...def more bada$$ than trolls...

alien v predator


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm going with Predator-ultra cool dreads. 

Peanut Butter or Cheese Spread ?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 17, 2008)

peanut butter...esp. on apple slices! :eat2:

cough drops...cherry or licorice?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 22, 2008)

cherry!! for sure! 


Fanta: orange or apple?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

Orange :eat2:

Spicy or mild?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

I prefer mild, usually. Except when I've got a cold...


cool or hot?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I prefer mild, usually. Except when I've got a cold...
> 
> 
> cool or hot?



Cool

drink from the bottle or use a glass?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Cool
> 
> drink from the bottle or use a glass?



From the bottle.

Circles or Squares?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

I'm squared enough, so circles...


Gorillaz or The Pale Apes?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 22, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I'm squared enough, so circles...
> 
> 
> Gorillaz or The Pale Apes?



Gorillaz

salted or unsalted?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 22, 2008)

unsalted

bowling or billiards?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

Bowling!

Iced water or Cold Orange Juice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 22, 2008)

Cold OJ 


naughty or nice?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 22, 2008)

naughty-being nice is too hard. 

Paper Aeroplanes or Flicking Elastic Bands? (schoolboy/girl pranks)


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Both. Combined.


Remember or forget?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 23, 2008)

Remember.

(Phonetically) 

'E-ther' or 'I-ther'


-Uriel


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 23, 2008)

Depends...


satisfied or disappointed?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 23, 2008)

with you tw...always satisfied 

top hat or shoe?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 23, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> with you tw...always satisfied
> 
> top hat or shoe?



ummm....shoe I think

Pen or pencil?


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 23, 2008)

Pencil-easier to correct mistakes.

Gold or Silver?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 24, 2008)

Silver

Burgers or Pizza?


-Uriel


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 24, 2008)

depends on what I am craving.... I love both! 


Winter or Summer ??


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 24, 2008)

Winter,because it's easier to warm up than cool down. 

Fibre Optic Tree or Traditional Christmas Lights???


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 24, 2008)

Adamantoise said:


> Winter,because it's easier to warm up than cool down.
> 
> Fibre Optic Tree or Traditional Christmas Lights???



I have both and love them both but I think if I had to choose I would say traditional lights but they have to be multicolor and no blinking lights for me they drive me crazy.

organized and done early or last minute dash to get it done?


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 24, 2008)

organised!! 
yaya! 


mud pack or moistured paper face mask?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

er... :blink: I guess I'm the wrong person to answer...


pincushion or accupuncture?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 24, 2008)

don't like needles in general...pincushion

laser or inkjet?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

inkjet


stun or stain?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 24, 2008)

well, if we're talking phaser settings...

mostly stun...but i can think of a few people who deserve to be a stain...

new years out? or quiet evening in?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 24, 2008)

quiet eve in...


change a letter or change some money?


----------



## Uriel (Dec 25, 2008)

Change a letter.


North or South?


-Uriel


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 25, 2008)

North


Dolly Parton or Bruce Springsteen ??


----------



## Just_Jen (Dec 25, 2008)

Dolly parton! yeaaaa!


System of a down or disturbed?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 25, 2008)

System Of A Down


jaw harp or nose flute ?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 25, 2008)

jaw harp...i find the thought of playing anything with your nose revolting...

fiddle or violin?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 25, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> jaw harp...i find the thought of playing anything with your nose revolting...
> 
> fiddle or violin?



Fiddle

ice cream bowl or cone?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 25, 2008)

bowl


stick or stone?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 26, 2008)

Stone


Crackers or pretzels ??


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 26, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Stone
> 
> 
> Crackers or pretzels ??



Crackers I don't like pretzels blech!

feather or foam pillow?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 26, 2008)

feather...you can't smush the foam ones to a comfy shape...

down comforter or electric blanket?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 27, 2008)

bobbleheaddoll said:


> feather...you can't smush the foam ones to a comfy shape...
> 
> down comforter or electric blanket?



Comforter something about electric blankets seems a little scary to me. I don't want to cook to death in my sleep or something ha ha.

Cell phone or regular land line phone?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 27, 2008)

Cell phone. No freakin doubt about it.


Lip stick or lip gloss?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

Lip Gloss



Digital camera or 35mm film camera ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2008)

Digital. Besides of that 35mm film isn't that easy to get anymore - over here, at last...


tanned or pale?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

pale.... I don't tan, I just burn in the sun



PB & J or Grilled Cheese ??


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 27, 2008)

pb&j...

strawberry jam or grape jelly?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 27, 2008)

Strawberry 


Raspberry or Blueberry ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 28, 2008)

or ?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 28, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> Strawberry
> 
> 
> Raspberry or Blueberry ??



Raspberry:eat2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 28, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> or ?





Take your decorations down on New Years day or Ahh I'll get around to it eventually?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 28, 2008)

i'll get around to it...

tea or coffee?


----------



## Mythik (Dec 28, 2008)

tea.

Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmmm... dunno. I'd say Sunday, I guess...


stuffed sinus or stuffed belly?


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 29, 2008)

Stuffed belly, of course...

Me or you


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2008)

You, of course...:kiss2:




Fried or baked?

-Uriel


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 29, 2008)

Fried...baked is too dry

Sugar or spice


----------



## Uriel (Dec 29, 2008)

Spice.

Coffee or Tea?


-Uriel


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 29, 2008)

Neither 

Madonna or Kylie


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 29, 2008)

Madonna...


to be or not to be?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 29, 2008)

to be...

pull shades or blinds?


----------



## Mythik (Dec 30, 2008)

Blinds.

Beach or mountains?


----------



## Wantabelly (Dec 30, 2008)

Beach, one million times, beach... 

Wax or shave?


----------



## viracocha (Dec 30, 2008)

Wax.

Sweaters or sweater vests?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 30, 2008)

sweaters....



text or phone call?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Dec 30, 2008)

phone...i never know what all those little acronyms mean...

fabric softener or dryer sheets?


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 31, 2008)

Dryer sheets - they last longer.

Sandals or shoes?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 31, 2008)

sandals



subway or quiznos?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

Subway



Soup or Stew ??


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 31, 2008)

Stew

Shaken or stirred?


----------



## Mythik (Dec 31, 2008)

Stirred is fine.

lol or heh?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Depends.


Huh or er, whut?


----------



## Jazz Man (Dec 31, 2008)

Huh?

Soda or pop?


----------



## g-squared (Dec 31, 2008)

soda

rock band or guitar hero?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 31, 2008)

rock band



going out or staying in tonight?


----------



## sugar and spice (Dec 31, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> rock band
> 
> 
> 
> going out or staying in tonight?



Staying IN! start the New Year off comfortable that's what I say.

Salsa or Onion dip?


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 31, 2008)

salsa... I'm glad I live in a state where salsa might as well be a national food. lol



MySpace or facebook?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 31, 2008)

Er, MySpace...?


2008 or 2009?


----------



## mariac1966 (Dec 31, 2008)

2009


looking forward or looking back ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

Definitively looking forward. Behind me, there's a pile of rubble, so to speak. Not really worth to look back at.


Dumplings or Dumptrucks?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 1, 2009)

Dumplings -- Dumptrucks are hard to chew.

Pen or pencil?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 1, 2009)

pen...

happy 2009 everyone!

sleep it off...or take an aspirin?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

sleep off? take an aspirin? What are you talking of? :blink: :huh:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 1, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> sleep off? take an aspirin? What are you talking of? :blink: :huh:



I think it's hang over cures for too much partying Wolfie.
So take an aspirin or sleep it off?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

dunno. never had a hangover... :blink:

Okay, the hijack is over, let's go on. Here's the last question:



bobbleheaddoll said:


> pen...
> 
> happy 2009 everyone!
> 
> sleep it off...or take an aspirin?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 1, 2009)

Actually I would take some Tylenol and probably want to sleep too, so both.

Peanut butter...crunchy or smooth?


----------



## Wantabelly (Jan 1, 2009)

Crunchy

Apples or pears?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 1, 2009)

Pears



Raisins or Apricots??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

raisins


thread or needle?


----------



## Enter_Witty_Name (Jan 2, 2009)

Needle.

Too hot or too cold?


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

too hot

Simpsons or futurama


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 2, 2009)

george83 said:


> too hot
> 
> Simpsons or futurama



Simpsons

Drinks in bottles or cans?


----------



## george83 (Jan 2, 2009)

if its glass bottles then bottles all the way, if its plastic bottles then I pick cans.

WWE or TNA


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

CART... maybe.


NHRA or NASCAR?

(I think I had that one before, but what the heck...)


----------



## Enter_Witty_Name (Jan 2, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> NHRA or NASCAR?



What or what?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 2, 2009)

NHRA or NASCAR ?


----------



## steely (Jan 2, 2009)

I think I answered this before,NHRA

Cold Wind or Below Zero?


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Cold wind

Cliff Burton or Jason Newsted


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 3, 2009)

Erm... Ron McGovney?  


Pass the Pigs or Poker?


----------



## george83 (Jan 3, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Erm... Ron McGovney?
> 
> 
> Pass the Pigs or Poker?



LOVE YOUR ANSWER LOL!

Pass the Pigs

Mcdonalds or Bugerking


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 3, 2009)

burger king!

can't remember if i saw this link on here or someone from work sent it to me...but did you see their new ad for 'flame' the perfume from bk.

it's hysterical! 

click the spray bottle top to change the scenes...

http://www.firemeetsdesire.com/

fries or onion rings?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 3, 2009)

Fries because even mediocre fries are still edible but a bad onion ring is just nasty.

Front seat or back seat?


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

front seat

Paul McCartney or John Lennon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 4, 2009)

Ringo Starr.


End or beginning?


----------



## Kala (Jan 4, 2009)

End

Adele or Amy Winehouse?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 4, 2009)

adele...more soul, less drama...

kool aid or tang?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

kool aid


Peach Tea Snapple or Strawberry Kiwi Snapple ??


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 5, 2009)

Strawberry Kiwi Snapple



Brew your own tea to drink


or


store-bought tea to drink


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 5, 2009)

store bought (usually powered mix)


Pizza with Sausage or pizza with peppers ??


----------



## Kala (Jan 5, 2009)

Pizza with peppers

coffee or tea?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Tea. Though I usually won't turn down a cup of coffee...


Rice or pasta/noodles?


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2009)

Pasta

Alfredo or Marinara?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 5, 2009)

love alfredo, but usually only have it when i am eating out...jar stuff just isn't the same...so most of the time it is marinara

parmesean or romano?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

both! 



Meatballs or sausage ??


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 6, 2009)

Meatballs.

Michael Jackson or Elvis Presley?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 6, 2009)

Elvis

Driver or passenger?


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 6, 2009)

Driver


Bitterballen or stroopwafels?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 6, 2009)

Tyrael said:


> Driver
> 
> 
> Bitterballen or stroopwafels?



:blink: or:huh:? explain please


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 6, 2009)

would apparently be more suitable in your case...  

Bitterballen or Stroopwaffel


Well, I prefer the bitterballen, the stroopwaffel's too sweet for me.


Chicken nuggets or chicken wings?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2009)

Chicken nuggets


NBC or ABC?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 6, 2009)

abc

dvd or blueray?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

DVD


wash dishes by hand or use dishwasher ??


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 6, 2009)

Dishwasher

Vacation to Hawaii or Jamaica?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hawaii


Ireland or Italy ??


----------



## Les8 (Jan 7, 2009)

Italy


north or south?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 7, 2009)

South

Ice water or no ice?


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 7, 2009)

Ice Water...tap water isn't cold enough.

On Toast....butter or honey?


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2009)

Butter

English Muffin or Bagel?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 7, 2009)

Bagel


Popcorn with butter or with cheese ??


----------



## steely (Jan 7, 2009)

Popcorn w/butter

Rice Cakes or Anything Else?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 7, 2009)

anything else!!!! they are like chewing cardboard...

hat or earmuffs?


----------



## viracocha (Jan 8, 2009)

Hat, warmer that way.

Scones or muffins?


----------



## LoraineHoltz (Jan 8, 2009)

Scones mmm I'm hungry now lol

grilled cheese or pb&j


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 8, 2009)

Grilled cheese :eat2:

when having Italian dressing....regular oil & vinegar type or creamy Italian dressing?


----------



## steely (Jan 8, 2009)

Regular,not creamy

Pop Tarts or Toaster Strudel?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 8, 2009)

toaster strudel


Hard pretzels or soft pretzels


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 8, 2009)

soft pretzel...with yellow mustard!

regular gas or super? 
(regular gas here went up like 20+ cents in a week! )


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 9, 2009)

Regular -- super is still more expensive.

Hike or bike?


----------



## steely (Jan 9, 2009)

Eewww!Yardwork

Travel or Stay at Home?


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 9, 2009)

Travel


Sun or Snow


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 9, 2009)

Both.


up or down?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 10, 2009)

down

in or out ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

out?


NY or NJ?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 10, 2009)

I love NYC... but I would rather be in NJ right now.


Shower or bath?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Shower. Our bathtub's too short for me to take a real bath...


Tall or short?


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Tall men, short lines. 

School or Work?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 10, 2009)

Work -- So much easier to feel important.

Cash or check?


----------



## Kacki (Jan 10, 2009)

Cash.

Paper or Plastic?


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Paper

Ghostbusters or ghostbusters 2


----------



## steely (Jan 10, 2009)

Ghostbusters

Friday the 13th or Halloween?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 10, 2009)

Elm Street, perhaps? 


Batman or Bartman?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 11, 2009)

Batman


English Muffin or Bagel


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Bagel.

Deja vu or "didn't you just ask me that?"


----------



## george83 (Jan 11, 2009)

Deja vu

Disney or Looney Tunes


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Disney! 

gmail or yahoo?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 11, 2009)

gmail


broccoli or asparagus?


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Hmm.... 

asparagus.

Advil or Tylenol?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 11, 2009)

Tylenol

Train or plane?


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Train!!!!!!!

Calendar or Sticky Note?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 11, 2009)

Calendar... preferably the one on my phone. Otherwise I'm lost.



shave or wax?


----------



## Kacki (Jan 11, 2009)

Wax... it's worth the money!

Beach or Mountains?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 12, 2009)

Beach


Alarm Clock or Gong


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 12, 2009)

Alarm Clock

Honey-Clear or clouded?


----------



## Kacki (Jan 12, 2009)

Clouded.

Striped or Polka-Dotted?


----------



## steely (Jan 12, 2009)

Polka Dots

Fruit Loops or Lucky Charms?


----------



## gravity.plan (Jan 12, 2009)

Lucky charms all the way!


Elvis or the Beatles?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 13, 2009)

Beatles. 


TNP or tlw?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2009)

TNP



WORD UP! or YAHTZEE!


----------



## steely (Jan 14, 2009)

Yahtzee

CSI:NY or CSI:Miami?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 16, 2009)

steely said:


> Yahtzee
> 
> CSI:NY or CSI:Miami?



Well I used to think Miami was better but Horatio is so ridiculous these days it's like watching William Shatner in T J Hooker  So I will choose CSI NY.

doughnut or danish?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 16, 2009)

doughnut...unless it's a cheese danish...:eat2:

it's freezing here! 

cocoa or hot tea?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 16, 2009)

Hot tea for me. Though I wouldn't turn down a nice hot cup of cocoa...

41 degrees or 32?


----------



## steely (Jan 16, 2009)

9 degrees

Apple Cider Or Apple Juice?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

9? Uhhh...






Apple Juice.


steamy hot or frozen to the core?


----------



## steely (Jan 17, 2009)

You're not kidding!This is NC for heaven's sake!

At the moment hot

Rice or Potatoes?


----------



## Diego (Jan 17, 2009)

Rice!

France or Italy?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 17, 2009)

Italy


Dogs or cats?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 17, 2009)

Dogs or cats?

I love them both but if I have to choose....cats because they are self cleaning 

Tomato juice....love it or ugh no way?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 17, 2009)

Ugh, not no way, not no how.

PC or Mac?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 17, 2009)

PC...


Nerd or nOOb?


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

Nerd

Roller Skating or Bowling?see above


----------



## Mythik (Jan 19, 2009)

Skating.

Poetry reading? or drag races?


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

Poetry

Snow or Ice?


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 19, 2009)

Ice-beauty in nature.

Pencils-soft (grade b onwards) or hard?


----------



## steely (Jan 19, 2009)

#2 Pencil,that's all we were allowed to use.

Paintings or Photographs?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 19, 2009)

photographs...

cable or satellite?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 19, 2009)

satellite


analog or digital?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 19, 2009)

digital...they are doing away with analog here...digital conversion feb. 2009.

natgeo or discovery?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 19, 2009)

Discovery


TV shows - CSI or ER ??


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 20, 2009)

I think I would prefer CSI...


MM or DD?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 20, 2009)

well, i don't speak fluent unix...lol. but i will say dd

we got snow in charlotte! 2.5 inches in my yard today! woo-hoo!

2wd or 4wd?


----------



## Diego (Jan 20, 2009)

2wd 







Football (soccer) or rugby?


----------



## steely (Jan 20, 2009)

Football,american style

Family Guy or American Dad?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2009)

Family Guy



Mustard or Ketchup?


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ketchup all the way I put it on everything .

Oil heating or gas


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 21, 2009)

Gas heating.

Ed Norton (the character from the Honeymooners) or Ed Norton (the actor in Fight Club)?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 21, 2009)

Fight Club Ed Norton- hands down :wubu:



Mac or PC?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Jan 21, 2009)

pc!

cartoons or anime?


----------



## george83 (Jan 21, 2009)

cartoons

Disney or looney toons


----------



## AC4400CW (Jan 22, 2009)

Looney Toons.

Tamales or chile rellenos?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 22, 2009)

Tamales


New or old facebook?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 22, 2009)

Neither


Grape Jelly or Strawberry jam


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 22, 2009)

strawberry


The Real Houswives of the OC or The Real Housewives of NYC?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 22, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> strawberry
> 
> 
> The Real Houswives of the OC or The Real Housewives of NYC?



The OC all the way that Vickie is such a nut job and her multiple plastic surgeries left her looking like Miss Piggy  She is fun to hate.

Thriller suspense movie or brainless comedy?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 22, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> The OC all the way that Vickie is such a nut job and her multiple plastic surgeries left her looking like Miss Piggy  She is fun to hate.
> 
> Thriller suspense movie or brainless comedy?



Vickie's nose cracks me up!!!


I'm all about the brainless comedies.


Chinese or Japanese food?


----------



## steely (Jan 23, 2009)

Chinese Lunch:eat2:

Books or Movies?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 23, 2009)

Movies



And now for your local weather - Hot or Cold ??


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 24, 2009)

Hot THEN cold, yes then no, in then out, up then down, etc.

But mostly cold.

Country or city?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 24, 2009)

City.


Beatles or Stones?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2009)

Beatles



East coast or west coast?


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2009)

East Coast

Mountains or Valleys?


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 24, 2009)

Valleys.

Hidden Valley Ranch or Newman's Own Caesar?


----------



## steely (Jan 24, 2009)

Hidden Valley Ranch,hush your mouth

Broccoli or Cauliflower?


----------



## mariac1966 (Jan 24, 2009)

cauliflower



Would you rather receive flowers or candy ??


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 25, 2009)

Candy.

Would you rather do the cooking or the cleaning?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 25, 2009)

Cooking




Very Hot Weather

or

Very Cold Weather


----------



## steely (Jan 25, 2009)

Neither

Fresh water or salt water?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Fresh Water.

Myspace or Facebook?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 26, 2009)

Myspace



board games or card games??


----------



## Angellore (Jan 26, 2009)

Board games

cake or cookie?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 26, 2009)

cookie

gold or silver?


----------



## kinkykitten (Jan 26, 2009)

Silver.

Ice pops or Ice cream


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 26, 2009)

BOTH!! LOL



staples or paperclips


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 26, 2009)

Staples....(I'm gonna burn down the building)

Fight or flight?


----------



## steely (Jan 26, 2009)

Flight

Truth or Lies?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 26, 2009)

truth


round or oval?


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 26, 2009)

Round.

Crosswords or Wordsearches?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 26, 2009)

crosswords


books or movies?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 26, 2009)

If I had the time, I'd totally choose books.


VH1 or MTV?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 26, 2009)

VH1



lifetime or Oxygen?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 27, 2009)

Lifetime 

brush or comb?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 27, 2009)

Brush

napkin or papertowel?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 27, 2009)

Paper towel.

Regular or diet?


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 28, 2009)

Regular

Jazz or Rock?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 28, 2009)

Rock

shop in person or shop online?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 28, 2009)

shop online


pick up or delivery?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2009)

Delivery



Salt or Pepper?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 28, 2009)

pepper




buggy or cart?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmmm... Buggy


Pi or pie?


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 28, 2009)

PIE! (That was easy!  )

Punk or Metal?


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 28, 2009)

Punk


Lefty or Righty?


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 29, 2009)

Righty

Comics or Manga?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 29, 2009)

Both.


Zombies or Vampires?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Jan 29, 2009)

Vampires


grass or hay?


----------



## Jazz Man (Jan 31, 2009)

Grass

Sweet or salty?


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 31, 2009)

Sweet

exactly on time or ten minutes early?


----------



## Tanuki (Jan 31, 2009)

ten minutes early

Dogs or Cats?


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 31, 2009)

Dogs,for reals. 

Erasers-Plastic or Putty???


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 1, 2009)

I don't erase things cuz everything I do is perfect. LOL

I guess putty. I dunno.


walgreens or cvs?


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 1, 2009)

Walgreens right now, since they're closer.

Flowers or candy?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 1, 2009)

Flowers... they always make me smile.


Early bird or night owl?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 1, 2009)

early bird

oj or coffee?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Feb 1, 2009)

oj



rubies or pearls?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 1, 2009)

pearls


apples or bananas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 1, 2009)

apples 


big or small?


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 1, 2009)

Big (was that a trick question?)

Music or movies?


----------



## steely (Feb 1, 2009)

Music

Chocolate Chip or Other Cookie?


----------



## Mythik (Feb 1, 2009)

steely said:


> Music
> 
> Chocolate Chip or Other Cookie?




Other (oatmeal raisin :eat2: ).

Pinball? or Video Games?


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 2, 2009)

Video games

peanuts or cashews?


----------



## steely (Feb 2, 2009)

cashews

vegetable soup or cream of broccoli soup?


----------



## Mythik (Feb 2, 2009)

Vegetable soup.


Robot rebellion? or zombie invasion?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Feb 2, 2009)

zombie invasion


bed of nails or snake pit?


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 2, 2009)

Snake Pit.

Diamonds or Emeralds?


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 2, 2009)

Emeralds

Sauce on the side or all over the food?


----------



## Mythik (Feb 2, 2009)

On the side (and extra sauce, please).

Foot rub? or scalp massage?


----------



## steely (Feb 2, 2009)

Scalp massage

Knife or Gun?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Feb 2, 2009)

gun



glasses or contacts?


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 2, 2009)

Contacts (if I needed them).

Left turn or several right turns?


----------



## sumtingsweet (Feb 2, 2009)

left turn



cow brains or cow tongue? LOL


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 2, 2009)

barbacoa (google that)




When you do your laundry- dryer sheets or fabric softener?


----------



## Mythik (Feb 3, 2009)

Neither, but I'd use sheets if I ever thought about it. 


A night at the opera? or a night at the honky-tonk?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 3, 2009)

Night at the honky-tonk. LOL 
That was so Texas of me...



The Office: US or UK version?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 3, 2009)

us version

paperclip or staple?


----------



## Mythik (Feb 4, 2009)

paperclip


swimsuit? or skinny dipping?


----------



## Jay West Coast (Feb 4, 2009)

skinny dipping. 

$1000 or a lifetime supply of bacon?


----------



## Tanuki (Feb 4, 2009)

lifetime supply of bacon!

Smooth or crunchy peanut butter?


----------



## Mythik (Feb 4, 2009)

Crunchy.

Milkshake? or Malt?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 4, 2009)

Malt


Cheeseburger or Hamburger?


----------



## steely (Feb 4, 2009)

Cheeseburger


Hot Dog or Corn Dog?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 4, 2009)

ick...neither...tubes of mystery meat...

microwave or hot air popcorn?


----------



## Esther (Feb 4, 2009)

Hot air popcorn... it's a rare thing for me. Mmm.

Real leather or faux?


----------



## Mishty (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry Peta...real.
But only for my shoes....


Which would you rather make you cry, sad song or strong onion?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 5, 2009)

Both, I guess...


brave or cowardly?


----------



## Mythik (Feb 5, 2009)

Timberwolf said:


> Both, I guess...




What? Listening to sad songs while you slice onions? 




Timberwolf said:


> brave or cowardly?




Boldness wins the day. Brave.


Camping trip? or Shopping trip?


----------



## george83 (Feb 5, 2009)

Shopping trip 

City life or country life


----------



## Mishty (Feb 5, 2009)

Country all the way! 


Catching your parents, or being caught?


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 5, 2009)

Country life but not too far from the city.

When putting on a pull over shirt which part of your body goes in the shirt first arms or head?


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 5, 2009)

Arms

Morning or afternoon?


----------



## Esther (Feb 6, 2009)

Afternoon - I am NOT a morning person.

Pool or beach swimming?


----------



## george83 (Feb 6, 2009)

pool swimming

coal fire or centeral heating


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 6, 2009)

Mythik said:


> What? Listening to sad songs while you slice onions? ...


Wouldn't that make you burst into tears, too?



george83 said:


> pool swimming
> 
> coal fire or centeral heating


Centennial heating, er, central heating...


 or  ?


----------



## Jazz Man (Feb 6, 2009)

or ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 7, 2009)

, usually.


:wubu: or :blush:?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 7, 2009)

:wubu:



ice cream or gelato?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 7, 2009)

ice cream

gas mower or electric mower?


----------



## Esther (Feb 7, 2009)

electric - I can't stand fiddling around with refueling things.

Strip malls or indoor shopping centres?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 9, 2009)

indoor mall if i have a choice, but will do the outside door to door thing for the outlets!

flip phone or blackberry?


----------



## Esther (Feb 9, 2009)

Flip phone... I feel like I'd damage a Blackberry too easily.

Straight or curly hair?


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Feb 9, 2009)

straight  

would love to have beautiful, naturally curly hair...

did you ever notice the guys get the best curly hair? what's with that?


digital or 35mm?


----------



## sugar and spice (Feb 18, 2009)

Digital 

morning person or night person?


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Feb 18, 2009)

Night, let me sleep in, thank you!

Rain or snow?


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 18, 2009)

Snow! 

The Paranormal: Aliens or Ghosts???


----------



## Mythik (Feb 20, 2009)

Ghosts (but aliens are cool, too).



Reality TV? or Escape from Reality TV?


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 20, 2009)

Escape from reality.


Margaritas- frozen or on the rocks?


----------



## That1BigGirl (Feb 21, 2009)

Frozen.

T-shirts or button downs?


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 21, 2009)

T-shirts,dagnabbit! 

Swim in the sea or in a pool?


----------



## Mythik (Feb 21, 2009)

In the sea.


Brownies - frosted? or plain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 22, 2009)

they're brownies, so...


post and run or post the fun?


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2009)

post and run


daylight savings- yes or no?


----------



## steely (Mar 9, 2009)

No!

Tanning or real sun tan?


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 9, 2009)

real sun tan 


soup or salad?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 9, 2009)

Sooooup. I demands it. 

Lions or Tigers?


----------



## steely (Mar 9, 2009)

Lions

Ferrets or Marmosets


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2009)

ferrets


pen or pencil?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2009)

Pen
Hot cereal or cold cereal?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 11, 2009)

cold


stone or paper?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 11, 2009)

Paper because it's such a hassle trying to erase mistakes carved in stone.

Elevator or escalator?


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 11, 2009)

elevator


spearmint or peppermint?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 11, 2009)

Peppermint.

Halloween or Friday 13th? (films)


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Halloween

Star Wars or Star Trek?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 12, 2009)

steely said:


> Halloween



An exquisite choice,Ma'am. :bow:

Star Wars.

Pear or Avocado? (nothing to do with body shape...this time.  )


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 12, 2009)

Pears


Bars or clubs?


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Adamantoise said:


> An exquisite choice,Ma'am. :bow:
> 
> Star Wars.
> 
> Pear or Avocado? (nothing to do with body shape...this time.  )



Thank you,sir:bow:

Neither bars or clubs,unless you mean club someone

Peanut butter,organic or not?


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 12, 2009)

No matter to me either way.... 


Einstein or Hawking?


----------



## steely (Mar 12, 2009)

Very tough one
Einstein because I'm old

Romance or Lust?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

What would lust be without romance? :blink:

paper or scissors?


----------



## steely (Mar 13, 2009)

Lust is just sex.Romance is love.:happy:

Scissors.

Paper or Plastic?


----------



## Esther (Mar 13, 2009)

Paper.

Listening to radio or CDs?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

radio .. earlier.


barbwire or prickly thorn


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 13, 2009)

Barbed Wire.

Realism or Surrealism?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

Surrealism.


doohicky or thingamabob


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 13, 2009)

Thingamabob. 

Chocolate or Strawberry sauce (on your ice cream)???


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Mar 13, 2009)

Chocolate Sauce (on my ice cream)

stilettos or platforms (high-heeled shoes)


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 13, 2009)

Whatever you're comfortable with... :bow:


scissors or stone?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 13, 2009)

Scissors
Crayons or magic markers?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 13, 2009)

Crayons


Simon And Garfunkel doing punk rock music

or

Metallica doing folk music ?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 14, 2009)

I think I'd go for Metallica.


dash or dart?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

dash

leap or jump?


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 14, 2009)

Leap! (I was a dancer/gymnast after all!)

Traditions or breaking the mold?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 14, 2009)

Breaking the mold!

Who would you rather employ to protect your home/garden - A living Gargoyle or Cerberus?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

3 headed dog! Nice! (Cerberus)


Crunch N' Munch or PoppyCock


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2009)

Poppycock :eat2:
Regular hotdog or chili dog?


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 20, 2009)

Regular hotdog~

Sweet or Savory Popcorn?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Sweet popcorn...

Friday night or Saturday night?


----------



## steely (Mar 20, 2009)

Friday

Sunday Sleep In or Sunday Church?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

I must confess,I sleep in on Sundays...

Pixies or Elves?


----------



## steely (Mar 20, 2009)

I confess I do,too.Godless heathen:blush:

Elves

Trolls or Ogres?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Ogres.

Spectres or Poltergeists?


----------



## steely (Mar 20, 2009)

Spectres

Haunted Houses or Haunted Cemetery?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 20, 2009)

Haunted Houses.

Poker or Slot Machines?


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2009)

Slot machines

use coupons when you grocery shop? or naw I can't be bothered.


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

No coupons

Wet or Dry?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Dry

Up or Down?


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Always up

Skiing or Snowboarding?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Snowboarding.

Strawberry or Raspberry jam?


----------



## DesignAddict (Mar 21, 2009)

Strawberry.

Sunrise or sunset?


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi,fellow NC'r
Sunset

Moon or Sun?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

The Moon.

Griffins or Dragons?


----------



## steely (Mar 21, 2009)

Dragons

Unicorn or Pegasus?


----------



## VVET (Mar 21, 2009)

steely said:


> Dragons
> 
> Unicorn or Pegasus?



Unicorn

Car or Van?


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 21, 2009)

van..you can fit much into a van...like me!!  



to poke or to play punch?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 21, 2009)

Play punch.

Imps or Goblins?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2009)

Imps. Easier to handle, IMO.


Demons or Devils?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2009)

Devils


European Knights or Samurai




-Uriel


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 22, 2009)

Samurai~

Pirates or Ninjas?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2009)

Piranhas... er... :doh:

Ninja Pirates 



sky diving or scuba diving?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2009)

SCUBA, all the way...



Lion Fish or Cat Fish...



Uriel


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 22, 2009)

Cat Fish!

Rude Dog or the Dweebs?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 22, 2009)

Er... this is one of the things where my dictionary isn't very helpful.
Would you mind to explain?


----------



## steely (Mar 22, 2009)

Rude Dog and the Dweebs was a cartoon.One I missed I hate to say because I love cartoons,from way back.

Rude Dog

Bugs Bunny or Mickey Mouse?

You can tell a lot about a person from this question.


----------



## Uriel (Mar 22, 2009)

Pink Panther...seriously, he'd smoke those Beotches (If I have to choose one, Bugs). Early 'Crazy Bugs' was awesome.




Original Battle Star Galactica or new Battle Star Galactica?


-Uriel


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 23, 2009)

steely said:


> Rude Dog and the Dweebs was a cartoon.One I missed I hate to say because I love cartoons,from way back.
> 
> Rude Dog
> 
> ...


Thanx. Guess they either weren't aired over here - or to be seen on a channel I couldn't recieve.

Though I actually don't know either of them that well, I think I'd settle for the old one.


Windmill or Don Quixote?


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2009)

Windmill



kool-aid stained (stoned washed jeans) on a Monday afternoon 

or

spaghetti stained tye-dyed pillow cases on a Thursday morning


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

I can't even begin to fathom this but I'm going for kool-aid stained jeans on Monday.

Grape Kool-Aid or Lemonade Kool-Aid?


----------



## Adamantoise (Mar 23, 2009)

I've never tried kool-aid (as far as I'm aware,they don't sell it in Eng-Land)...I guess I prefer Lemonade to grape,though...

Coke-Regular or Red Cherry?


----------



## steely (Mar 23, 2009)

Cherry red,unfortunately it's rare here in the south.

Eggplant or Zucchini?


----------



## Esther (Mar 23, 2009)

Sooo hard. I'm a vegetarian, so both of those beautiful vegetables are a regular staple in my diet.

If I HAD to choose... zucchini, because you can bake with it as well.

Hot chocolate or Coffee?


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 23, 2009)

I am going to go with COFFEE,... Ummm yeah YUM!!

whole pickles or Pickle chips


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Neither - nor, usually.


stained glass or stained clothes?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 25, 2009)

Stained Glass...my mother did a lot of it when I was a child, and she would make little 'Jewels' out of the scraps, for my Little Kid Pirate needs...or when I was RPing that I was Smaug from The Hobbit...Yes, I did that. Haha.


Arthur or Lancelot...



-Uriel


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 25, 2009)

Tough one... I'd say Arthur...


Obvious or Oblivious?


----------



## steely (Mar 25, 2009)

Oblivious

Right Brain or Left Brain?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

erm... both?


light green or dark green?


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2009)

light green


lemonade or sweet tea?


----------



## steely (Mar 26, 2009)

Lemonade

Sweet Tea Or Unsweetened Tea?


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2009)

Sweet tea


Stay up late or get up early?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 26, 2009)

Erm... both? :blink:


inanity or insanity?


----------



## steely (Mar 26, 2009)

Insanity

Smile or Laugh?


----------



## Esther (Mar 26, 2009)

Laugh!!

Jean jacket or leather jacket?


----------



## 80sBaby (Mar 26, 2009)

Leather

Gym shoes or flip flops?


----------



## Esther (Mar 27, 2009)

Flip flops.

hi-top converse all-stars or low-top?


----------



## Tanuki (Mar 29, 2009)

hi-top converse all-stars!

Baseball cap or Fedora?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Fedora...

Wizards or Witches?




-Uriel


----------



## Esther (Mar 29, 2009)

Witches 

Hot or cold cereal?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Cold...but not any sugary crap, I'm all about bran flakes!


Broken Arm or Leg?



-Uriel


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 29, 2009)

Broken Arm (been there, done that!) :doh:

compact discs or cassette tapes?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

Depends on what you want to do with them... for salad, I'd recommend the tapes, the cds make good dishes.  


sense or nonsense?


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

Nonsense

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Esther (Mar 29, 2009)

Tea

burger or veggie burger?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 29, 2009)

Turkey Burger. 

Missouri or Mississippi?


----------



## steely (Mar 29, 2009)

Missouri

Sincere or Insincere?


----------



## TygerKitty (Mar 29, 2009)

Sincere!

Horror flick or romance movie?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 29, 2009)

Horror...although you can combine them. Return of the Living Dead III, Slither, Boy Eats Girl...




Mini Pot-Bellied Pigs or Ocicats...(Ocelot Hybrid)


-Uriel


----------



## Slamaga (Mar 29, 2009)

Mini pot-bellied pigs because I dont know what ocicats is? I know my first langage is french 

chaotic or loyal?


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 30, 2009)

As well as...


as you like or s'il vous plaît?


----------



## frankman (Mar 30, 2009)

S'il vous plaît.

Papaya or mango?


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

Mango

Pineapple or Coconut?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

Pineapple!

Margarita or mai Tai...


-Uriel


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 30, 2009)

Margarita with salt, thankyouverymuch.


Burritos or tacos?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

TACOS!!!


Which bring me to my Ever-Present Question, which also fits neatly here.

Perfect Ratio...

3 Tacos & 2 Margaritas?
-or-
2 Tacos & 3 Margaritas...




-Uriel


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 30, 2009)

3 tacos and 3 margaritas. I need equal balance. LOL


Mixed drinks or shots?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

If I'm working? (I'm a Bartender/Barback), shots, if I'm enjoying myself on a night off, mixed drinks.

I tend to say 3Tacos/2 Margaritas during the day, flip it at night...

Who am I kidding... 4 Tacos, a Tamale, a Chile Rellano and 3 Margaritas. Oh, and a side of Mexican Cole Slaw, Man, I love that stuff...


Led Zeppelin or The Beatles


-Uriel


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 30, 2009)

The Beatles


Sushi:
Rolls or sashimi?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

Sushi

But not because I am scared of the raw stuff...I like it well enough. I just love all of the crazy rolls that the sushi chefs come up with.

Unagi, avocado,shrimp,cucumber, jalapeno and cream cheese? Huh, did someone read my mind?

Sausage...Patties or Links?




-Uriel


----------



## 80sBaby (Mar 30, 2009)

patties....

Boiled eggs or scrambled eggs


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 30, 2009)

Uriel said:


> Sushi
> 
> But not because I am scared of the raw stuff...I like it well enough. I just love all of the crazy rolls that the sushi chefs come up with.
> 
> Unagi, avocado,shrimp,cucumber, jalapeno and cream cheese? Huh, did someone read my mind?



I'm going to a sushi restaurant with my friend tonight. We go there a lot and know the chefs. Whenever we come in, they make us a new kind of crazy roll everytime. It's phenomenal. 



80sBaby said:


> Boiled eggs or scrambled eggs



Scrambled... preferably in chilequiles.


French toast or waffles?


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

Love 'em both...scrambled though, to go with the sausage.

Hash Browns or Homestyle Fried Taters


Ok, it's a Breakfast theme now...


Dammit...I'm hungry, and stuck on crutches, alone Ha!



-Uriel


----------



## Uriel (Mar 30, 2009)

SMA413 said:


> I'm going to a sushi restaurant with my friend tonight. We go there a lot and know the chefs. Whenever we come in, they make us a new kind of crazy roll everytime. It's phenomenal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ack, I was too slow...


Er, French Toast


Hash Browns or Homestyle Taters


-Uriel


----------



## steely (Mar 30, 2009)

Hash Browns

Loaded or Plain?

Why are you on crutches?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 2, 2009)

Plain.

I'd say loaded but the terminology turns my stomach a little, no offense.



Wit or wisdom?


----------



## steely (Apr 2, 2009)

Wisdom

Truth or Dare?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Truth. 

Emeralds or Rubies?


----------



## steely (Apr 2, 2009)

Emeralds

Diamonds or Sapphires?


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2009)

Diamonds.
No freakin doubt about it.




Crayons or markers?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 2, 2009)

Crayons. 

Spaghetti Bolognese or Chilli?


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 2, 2009)

Both give me hardcore heartburn, so if I'm gonna do it, I'm gonna do it right and go for the heartburn gold- chili.


Brunettes or blondes?


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Apr 3, 2009)

Brunettes



Sweet or Savory?


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Sweet

Biscuits or Cheese Biscuits?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Biscuits (With loads of Gravy, please...)

Club Sandwich or Reuben?


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Shut Up,I love gravy biscuits and in the south we know how to do it!

Club

BLT or Tuna on toast?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Shut up yourself! I grew up in Arizona, and we know a thing or two about Gravy too...  
What's wrong,getting hungry? 

Agreed about Club...Mm...Club


Fuck, you just named my two fave sandwiches.

Right now,


(Turkey) BLT, with Avocado.


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll have to challenge you to a duel,sir,you have insulted my southern heritage.(slaps face with gloves)

Turkey BLT

Desert or Mountains?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Yes, and said duel should involve copious amounts of Gravy upon my plate...


Yep, Turkey BLT, I don't eat red meat, never liked it much.


Desert...



Well, mountainous desert, but , as I said, I'm from Arizona...



Desert, final answer, Regis!


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Only the winner of said duel gets copious amounts of gravy biscuits.

You gave me no choice to answer

Raphael or Gabriel?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

steely said:


> Only the winner of said duel gets copious amounts of gravy biscuits.
> 
> You gave me no choice to answer
> 
> Raphael or Gabriel?



Raphael



Crap sorry, I'll give a TwoFer...



Beer & Pizza or Margaritas and Tacos


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't drink but I'll take Pizza and Taco's

Sloe Gin Fizz or Long Island Iced Tea?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, the Long Island is 'The Garbage Can Drink', since it tastes like the garbage cans at work smell...everything is in there.

Sloe Gin Fizz


Root Beer or Cream Soda


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

No rootbeer,never had cream soda

Cherry soda or Grape soda?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

(Black) Cherry Soda


Hot Tea or Coffee


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Neither nor

Cotton Or Linen?


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 3, 2009)

cotton!! every time ! 

mother or father?


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Apr 3, 2009)

Father. Mothers rule, but we're running out of fathers.

Polka dots or paisley?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

???
Um, to quote a brat a few posts above....neither.


Chess or Checkers


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

I take exception to that

Checkers

Golf or Tennis?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

Tennis.

Bicycle or Car?


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

What do you mean?

Car

Roller Skates or Ice Skates?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

Hmm-lollerskates or Ice skates....

Ice Skates. 

Bowling or Going to the movies?


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

I think bowling.

Motorcycle or 4-Wheeler?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2009)

Motorcycle
Fritos or Doritos?


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Doritos

Oreo's or Nutter Butter's?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow that's a hard choice but I have to choose Oreos :eat2:

brewed iced tea or instant iced tea?


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

No tea,Thanks

Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## Adamantoise (Apr 3, 2009)

Coke.

Double choc chip or choc chip cookies?


----------



## steely (Apr 3, 2009)

Both with a big glass of milk.

Oatmeal Cookies or Oatmeal Cookies with Raisins?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 3, 2009)

With Raisins

Clam Chowder: New England or Manhattan


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2009)

I dunno which to pick .. I guess (New England) clam chowder.



Butterfinger with a Dr. Pepper

or

Snickers with a Pepsi


----------



## steely (Apr 4, 2009)

Snickers and a cold Pessi,yes I said pessi.

Butterscotch or Peppermints?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 4, 2009)

Butterscotch


Vacation: Bahamas or Swiss Alps


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 5, 2009)

Er... neither.


screech or crash


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Neither, I live in a back apartment in my building...no sounds of the street.


Do something productive, or sit in front of your computer for 10 hours a day.


----------



## steely (Apr 5, 2009)

Oo,oo,Sit in front the computer for 10 hours a day

Honey Roasted Peanuts or Dry Roasted?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

Honey Roasted, all the way!

Steak or Burger


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2009)

Burger



Cereal or Poptart?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 5, 2009)

If I must choose....(I'm more an eggs and toast sort of guy)

Cereal



Sci-Fi Channel or Comedy Central


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

They both suck so bad!
Sci-Fi

Car or Truck?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 6, 2009)

San Francisco...no parking (We all ride the bus or bikes)

Car, I suppose

Angel's Food Cake or Devil's Food Cake


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 6, 2009)

Devil's food cake :eat1:
Gummy bears or jelly beans?


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

Jelly Bean

Peeps or Microwave Peeps?


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 6, 2009)

Gummy bears!

Electric or Acoustic?


----------



## steely (Apr 6, 2009)

You jumped me,T-Bear

Acoustic,unless it's Boston

I still have Peeps or Microwave Peeps?


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 6, 2009)

Woops! sorry hehe I must have had the page open a while before I typed ^^


----------



## steely (Apr 7, 2009)

Glasses or Contacts?


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2009)

It's a toss up between those. I'm usually rockin the contacts, but I've been in more of a glasses mood...


... so I guess glasses FTW now. LOL


Black or blue ink pens?


----------



## Mathias (Apr 8, 2009)

Blue Ink Pens

Pancakes or French Toast?


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 8, 2009)

French toast



Dr. Pepper or Mr. Pibb?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr Pibb when I can get it, DP otherwise.


Lucas or Spielberg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 8, 2009)

Lucas Spielberg... 


head up or head down?


----------



## steely (Apr 8, 2009)

Head up

Push Mow or Riding Mow?


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 9, 2009)

depends on the size of the lawn to mow...


mechanical mower or live mower?


----------



## steely (Apr 9, 2009)

Do you mean,like goats?I'd like goats to mow the lawn.It's huge

Mechanical

Scrambled eggs or Fried eggs?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Scrambled


The Office, UK or US version


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2009)

US version.... and I'm pretty sure I posted this exact same one a while back. LOL.


Onions- grilled or sauteed?


----------



## Uriel (Apr 9, 2009)

Sauteed


Chicken: Fried or Baked


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2009)

Baked



Nail polish- dark or light colors?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 8, 2015)

resurrecting an old thread!

dark*

This or That:*



Book or Movie


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 8, 2015)

Movie



Airplane or Train


----------



## mulrooney13 (Dec 8, 2015)

Airplane.


iPhone or Android?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 9, 2015)

Android


Xbox or Playstation


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 9, 2015)

Playstation! 

Celery or Cucumber?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 9, 2015)

Cucumber



Thanksgiving or Halloween?


----------



## MattB (Dec 9, 2015)

Hallowe'en!

Disco or Metal?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 10, 2015)

Metal



Coffee or Tea


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 10, 2015)

Coffee



Cat or Dog


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 11, 2015)

Dog



Electric Guitar or Bass Guitar


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Dec 11, 2015)

It's all about that bass, 'bout that bass.....

Astronomy or ornithology?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 12, 2015)

Astronomy



Long Island Iced Tea or Jagermeister


----------



## mulrooney13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Long Island for sure

Warm weather or cold weather?


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 13, 2015)

Warm weather

Christmas or Thanksgiving?


----------



## mulrooney13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Christmas!

Heels or flip flops?


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 13, 2015)

flip flops


rain or snow


----------



## Adamantoise (Dec 14, 2015)

Snow please.

Hedgehogs or Porcupines?!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 14, 2015)

hedgehogs



dvd or blu-ray?


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 14, 2015)

dvd 

family or friends


----------



## MattB (Dec 15, 2015)

Friends.

Hall or Oates?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 15, 2015)

Hall



Bugs Bunny or Daffy Duck?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 15, 2015)

Bugs

Cakes or Pies?


----------



## MattB (Dec 15, 2015)

Pies.

Norwegian Black Metal, or Swedish Death Metal?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 16, 2015)

Swedish Death Metal


egg nog liquor or rum cake?


----------



## Victoria08 (Dec 16, 2015)

Rum cake

Starbucks or Tims?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 17, 2015)

Starbucks



playing cassette tapes or playing records


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 17, 2015)

playing records 


going to the movies or saying at home watching a movie


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Dec 17, 2015)

Going to the movies.

Melissa or Rebel?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 18, 2015)

Melissa



Pudu or Kudu


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 20, 2015)

Kudu (whatever that is? )

Earth Wind and Fire or The Gap Band?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 21, 2015)

*Kudu*

View attachment kudu.jpg

*
Pudu
*
View attachment 4586589508_7d5e5f6dfa.jpg
*



*


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 21, 2015)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Kudu (whatever that is? )
> 
> Earth Wind and Fire or The Gap Band?




The Gap Band



Kindle or Nook?


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 21, 2015)

Nook


Comedy film or horror film


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 21, 2015)

Horror film! I love horror. 

Swimming pool or ocean?


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 21, 2015)

ocean

Old fashioned hard candies:

Horehound or Sassafras?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 27, 2015)

Sassafras





playing guitar

or 

playing the radio?


----------



## MattB (Dec 27, 2015)

Playing guitar. 

ABBA or BeeGees?


----------



## Kristal (Dec 27, 2015)

ABBA

Paper or Plastic 

View attachment images.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 27, 2015)

Plastic


Chili's or Applebees?


----------



## Timberwolf (Dec 27, 2015)

Applebee's.

rain or sun?


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Dec 27, 2015)

Sun.

Car or SUV?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 28, 2015)

Car 




checkers or chess?


----------



## Kristal (Dec 28, 2015)

Checkers

Left handed or right handed? 

View attachment download.jpg


----------



## bellybob (Dec 28, 2015)

Right...


Med rare or well done?????


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 29, 2015)

Out of those? Well done, though I prefer mine medium well. 

Red fish or blue fish?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 29, 2015)

blue fish



day off or day on?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2016)

day off

white onions or red onions?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 6, 2016)

red onions




poison or remedy


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 7, 2016)

remedy


213 or 906?


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 8, 2016)

906, cuz it's the same upside-down. Fried eggs or scrambled?


----------



## Yakatori (Jan 9, 2016)

Growing up, I was always a scrambled eggs type of guy. Cause that's what my mom typically makes for my dad _et al_. 

But really, nowadays, I more prefer fried eggs-sunny-side. If I'm the one cooking. I like to quickly sear the bottom, brown it just a little, and then set it aside while I do the same on both sides for some ham or ham-steak. To let it finish directly on top of that. 

So, sausage/bangers or bacon? Or ham?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 12, 2016)

Bacon


Aretha Franklin or Chaka Khan?


----------



## mulrooney13 (Jan 13, 2016)

Aretha for sure.

The Four Tops or The Four Seasons?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 13, 2016)

The Four Tops. 


Rockabilly or Outlaw Country?


----------



## LumpySmile (Jan 14, 2016)

Rockabilly. Way less gimmicky.

Charcoal or propane?


----------



## balletguy (Jan 16, 2016)

Charcoal 

Rain or snow


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 16, 2016)

Rain. 



Diner or Food Truck?


----------



## PrincessAmanda (Jan 16, 2016)

Diner.

Dress up or dress down?


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 18, 2016)

Dress down

Bridge or tunnel?


----------



## Kristal (Jan 18, 2016)

tunnel

Plane or Train


----------



## MattB (Jan 19, 2016)

Train.

Less Filling or Tastes Great?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 19, 2016)

Tastes Great

Regular or decaf...at night


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 20, 2016)

Regular please. 

Boxing or Judo?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 21, 2016)

Boxing. 



Instrumental jazz, or jazz with vocals?


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 21, 2016)

FreeThinker said:


> Boxing.
> 
> 
> 
> Instrumental jazz, or jazz with vocals?



Hmmm, let me take five while I think it over............Instrumental.

Ordinary cola or cherry cola?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 21, 2016)

RabbitScorpion said:


> Hmmm, let me take five while I think it over............Instrumental.



At Last. 




> Ordinary cola or cherry cola?




Ordinary. 

The Addams Family or The Munsters?


----------



## MattB (Jan 21, 2016)

Addams Family or The Munsters?

This is the toughest one in this this thread.

Addams Family, but I resent the question. 

Analog or Digital?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 27, 2016)

Depends.
In clocks/watches always digital.

Twenty Flight Rock or Rock Around The Clock?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 27, 2016)

The bass is cooler in 20-flight, but the spastic drums at the end of Rock Around The Clock make that one my choice. 



Duane Eddy or Link Wray?


----------



## MattB (Jan 27, 2016)

Duane Eddy is crowdfunding his next record...

However, I choose Link Wray.

Trebek or Sajak?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 28, 2016)

Sajak wouldn't have chased down a burglar, so Trebek. 


Liberty City or Los Santos?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 28, 2016)

FreeThinker said:


> Sajak wouldn't have chased down a burglar, so Trebek.
> 
> 
> Liberty City or Los Santos?



Liberty always 


Cherry or grape flavor?


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 28, 2016)

She got the way to move me, Cherry. 



Ferrari or Lamborghini?


----------



## balletguy (Jan 29, 2016)

FreeThinker said:


> She got the way to move me, Cherry.
> 
> 
> 
> Ferrari or Lamborghini?


 

Ferrari


Summer or Winter


----------



## BountifulBabs (Jan 29, 2016)

balletguy said:


> Ferrari
> 
> 
> Summer or Winter



Summer.

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 25, 2016)

Oranges. I likes me up some applesauce, though. 


OK, when you get toast at a restaurant, they either put the slices 'butter up' (so it's facing the right way for jam or whatever) or 'butter in' (so the buttered sides face each other and you don't get butter on the bottom of the top slice). 



*Edit for clarity:*

Butter up= slices stacked with butter facing upwards. 

Butter in = bottom slice with butter facing upward, upper slice with butter facing bottom slice. 




So, butter up or butter in?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 2, 2016)

Butter up- I like to know it's there.


Grape or Strawberry jelly?


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 2, 2016)

Strawberry. Grape jelly can get a bit rubbery. Also, strawberry cleans more easily from one's garments. 





Jean-Pierre Sarti or Erich Stahler?


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 15, 2016)

FreeThinker said:


> Jean-Pierre Sarti or Erich Stahler?



Hmm...Maybe too esoteric. 

Both were fictional race drivers from movies.


Jean-Pierre Sarti (played by Yves Montand) drove for the Ferrari team in the 1966 James Garner film Grand Prix.

Erich Stahler (played by Siegfried Rauch) drove for the Ferrari team in the 1971 Steve McQueen film Le Mans. 


So, two fictional Ferrari drivers. Choose by which film you prefer, which name you like more, publicty shots of the actors, or any other criteria.* Go with whatever moves you, but I'm curious as to why you went with your choice. 


I really must remember that not everyone is the car/movie/car-movie nerd I am. Sorry. 




*Jean-Pierre Sarti or Erich Stahler?*





*Choosing based on who was the better driver or better character will earn you my deepest respect -- which, along with $2.75, might get you a coffee


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 20, 2016)

Let's just make this simpler Free...


Team Edward or Team Jacob?


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 20, 2016)

> Jean-Pierre Sarti or Erich Stahler?



I can see I'll have to provide the answer myself. 

The correct response can _only_ be Jean-Pierre Sarti. 






Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Let's just make this simpler Free...
> 
> 
> Team Edward or Team Jacob?



I have no idea what you're talking about, but I'll assume I do, and pick Edward, because he abdicated the throne for the sake of love. 



With pulp or without?


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 22, 2016)

Given Greenie might actually like an answer to her question, or someone in the know might want to reply, I'll retract mine. 


The question is:



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Team Edward or Team Jacob?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 23, 2016)

FreeThinker said:


> Given Greenie might actually like an answer to her question, or someone in the know might want to reply, I'll retract mine.
> 
> 
> The question is:



Usually without the pulp ...and I'm team Jacob 


Perhaps this will make it all become clear, My Grasshopper
http://collegecandy.com/2010/06/30/team-edward-vs-team-jacob-which-team-are-you-on-poll/

Keep in mind, I did say SIMPLER   

View attachment 560.rob.tay.ls.11512.jpg


View attachment tumblr_md30rgHRC11rt8ozr.jpg


----------



## FreeThinker (May 22, 2016)

Help this thread live...OR...let it die. 


(If you 'choose life', you may do so by replying to GEF's question)



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Team Edward or Team Jacob?
> 
> Perhaps this will make it all become clear, My Grasshopper
> http://collegecandy.com/2010/06/30/team-edward-vs-team-jacob-which-team-are-you-on-poll/


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jul 24, 2016)

FreeThinker said:


> Help this thread live...OR...let it die.
> 
> 
> (If you 'choose life', you may do so by replying to GEF's question)



Let it live.

Heat or humidity?
(86°/30&#8451;, 20% humidity, light breeze, or 77&#8457;/25&#8451;, 100% humidity, no wind)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jul 24, 2016)

Heat (although hereabouts, 86 degrees is considered balmy).

Tofu or bacon?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 29, 2016)

Bacon.

left or down?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 31, 2016)

down

Walking or swimming?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Aug 1, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> down
> 
> Walking or swimming?



Swimming!!

"Wine and Cheese" or "Beer and Barbecue"


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Aug 1, 2016)

Wine and cheese.

Foxtrot or two-step?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 5, 2016)

two step


Disco or Classic Rock?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Aug 9, 2016)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> two step
> 
> 
> Disco or Classic Rock?




Classic Rock

Paradise?....The Beach or The Mountains


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 10, 2016)

I live in mountains so of course I'm going to say the beach 


Michael Jackson or Janet Jackson?


----------



## Leem (Oct 9, 2016)

Janet

iPhone or Samsung?


----------



## Sculptor (Oct 9, 2016)

Leem said:


> Janet
> 
> iPhone or Samsung?



Samsung. 

Shy or seductive?


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 10, 2016)

Sculptor said:


> Shy or seductive?



Tough one. Both can be alluring. 

I say yes to both: A shy person being seductive.



In a staring contest: Tommy Lee Jones or Morgan Freeman?


----------



## rellis10 (Oct 10, 2016)

FreeThinker said:


> In a staring contest: Tommy Lee Jones or Morgan Freeman?



Staring? Tommy Lee Jones.

Still in a staring contest, Clint Eastwood or Yul Brynner.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 11, 2016)

Clint wins every time....

Milkshake with or without the whipped cream?


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 12, 2016)

Oh, without!

You're sculpting something, choose your material:

Wet Sand or Clay?


----------



## Tad (Oct 12, 2016)

Adamantoise said:


> You're sculpting something, choose your material:
> 
> Wet Sand or Clay?



Clay! (I haven't worked with clay in about 35 years, but clay for sure -- I did enjoy pottery back when I took some classes in it as a kid. Wet sand is also good, but I'd like to work with clay again at some point.)

Are you more excited by the new season of TV shows starting, or the new season of hockey starting?


----------



## Sculptor (Oct 12, 2016)

Last great decade for rock:
70s or 90s?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 12, 2016)

All the past fifty decades were great for rock....


Halloween or Thanksgiving?


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 13, 2016)

I'll go with Halloween.


Good or Evil?


----------



## Sculptor (Oct 13, 2016)

Both.

Mediocre answer or mediocre answer?


----------



## Angel (Oct 14, 2016)

mediocre answer


Sudoku or crossword ?


----------



## Leem (Oct 15, 2016)

Crossword

Big Bang Theory or Friends


----------



## Tad (Oct 18, 2016)

Leem said:


> Crossword
> 
> Big Bang Theory or Friends



BBT -- but I reserve the right to read a book at the same time!

Sky-diving or SCUBA diving?


----------



## Leem (Oct 18, 2016)

I have always wanted to scuba, no interest in sky diving. 
And on reading while watching tv, definitely always have the iPad going. 

Sci-fi or fantasy


----------



## Angel (Oct 25, 2016)

fantasy


With autumn beginning

hot chocolate with whipped cream or hot spiced apple cider?


----------



## Leem (Oct 25, 2016)

Hot chocolate all the way. 

On a snowy day: a walk outside in the new fallen snow or curled up with a book?


----------



## FreeThinker (Oct 25, 2016)

Inside good, outside bad. Curled up with a book (book optional), several blankets, and hot, black tea.

With the furnace cranked. 

And my clothing on fire.



Eating a banana: Use the stem to peel it, or use it as a handle when eating?


----------



## fat hiker (Oct 25, 2016)

FreeThinker said:


> Eating a banana: Use the stem to peel it, or use it as a handle when eating?



Definitely use the stem as a handle when eating. Keeps your fingers clean.


This or that (just because I saw a snow flurry yesterday):

Cuddling on the couch in front of a fire in the fireplace in the winter, or
Cuddling on the beach by a campfire in the summer?


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 25, 2016)

Cuddling on the beach in the summer (because I greatly prefer summer over Winter - if stuck with Winter, I'd still love to cuddle).

I see I've had to bump this thread again. Seems vulnerable to bring forgotten. One obscure question can stop it cold.

A single 1L6 tube as a converter stage, or a 1T4 as Colpitts oscillator driving another as mixer?

JUST KIDDING!

Hot or mild salsa con queso?


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 25, 2016)

All I know about tubes is that my Peavey Delta Blues guitar amp uses mostly 6L6 type. 


Mild salsa, if you please. 



Needing to buy deodorant, assuming both are on the way, grocery store for price and selection, or convenience store to get it done quickly?


----------



## Tad (Nov 25, 2016)

FreeThinker said:


> Needing to buy deodorant, assuming both are on the way, grocery store for price and selection, or convenience store to get it done quickly?



Grocery store, I guess. I never even realized that convenience stores carried deodorant, to be honest. I guess it makes sense .... but this tells you how infrequently I go into convenience stores. But really I'd probably go into a pharmacy as being quicker than a grocery store, and with similar selection.

Roasted turkey, or deep-fried turkey?


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Nov 25, 2016)

Deep fried and heavy on the Creole seasoning, please.

Van Halen or Van Hagar?


----------



## Angel (Nov 25, 2016)

Van Halen


Peter Criss or Eric Singer ?


----------



## FreeThinker (Nov 26, 2016)

Oh, please. 

Peter Criss. 



Golden Earring or Focus?


----------



## Angel (Nov 26, 2016)

FreeThinker said:


> Oh, please.
> 
> Peter Criss.
> 
> ...



Golden Earring (because of Radar Love!)


Lynyrd Skynyrd or Creedence Clearwater Revival ?


----------



## Leem (Nov 26, 2016)

CCR-I love them, still listen to them pretty regularly, even though they are not my generation.

Time for bed which do you prefer 10:00ish or 12:00ish?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Nov 26, 2016)

As late as possible, I'll sleep when I'm dead-ish.

Our Lips are Sealed or We Got the Beat?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 30, 2016)

We Got the Beat, of course!

caramel or hot fudge sundae?


----------



## Leem (Nov 30, 2016)

Combined caramel and hot fudge together. :eat1:

Pancakes or waffles, both homemade of course


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Dec 10, 2016)

Leem said:


> Combined caramel and hot fudge together. :eat1:
> 
> Pancakes or waffles, both homemade of course



Waffles.

Waffle House or Denny's?


----------



## Angel (Dec 11, 2016)

Denny's


Merry Christmas! or Bah Humbug!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Dec 11, 2016)

Angel said:


> Denny's
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas! or Bah Humbug!




Merry Christmas, Bah Humbug doesn't come with dessert. 

Strawberry daiquiries or Pina Coladas?


----------



## Cynthia (Dec 11, 2016)

AmandaLynn said:


> Merry Christmas, Bah Humbug doesn't come with dessert.
> 
> Strawberry daiquiries or Pina Coladas?



Pina Colada

Van Morrison or Van Halen?


----------



## Leem (Dec 11, 2016)

Van Halen

Shower or a bath?


----------



## nitewriter (Dec 11, 2016)

Shower

Pringles or Doritos?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Dec 11, 2016)

nitewriter said:


> Shower
> 
> Pringles or Doritos?



Definitely Pringles. 

Salsa or French onion dip?


----------



## x0emnem0x (Dec 11, 2016)

AmandaLynn said:


> Definitely Pringles.
> 
> Salsa or French onion dip?



French onion dip...

Mac sauce or ranch?


----------



## Leem (Dec 20, 2016)

Mac sauce,

Sugar cookies or gingerbread cookies?


----------



## Leem (Dec 20, 2016)

sorry double post don't know why it does this sometimes??? I don't hit post twice


----------



## AmandaLynn (Dec 20, 2016)

Leem said:


> Mac sauce,
> 
> Sugar cookies or gingerbread cookies?




Sugar cookies. 

Lagunitas or Honey Wheat?


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2016)

Are these types of breads? Or muffins? Or ......??? (sorry, haven't googled Lagunitas, but Honey Wheat sounds like a bread to me?)


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Dec 21, 2016)

Tad said:


> Are these types of breads? Or muffins? Or ......??? (sorry, haven't googled Lagunitas, but Honey Wheat sounds like a bread to me?)



They are varieties of beer, I think.


----------



## AmandaLynn (Dec 21, 2016)

ScreamingChicken said:


> They are varieties of beer, I think.




They sure are.


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2016)

Ah, OK -- don't think I've ever seen Lagunitas up here. I'm sure there must be some honey wheat beers around, but it just didn't register as a possibility. Anyway, I'll punt this one to someone familiar with the choice in question


----------



## AmandaLynn (Dec 21, 2016)

Tad said:


> Ah, OK -- don't think I've ever seen Lagunitas up here. I'm sure there must be some honey wheat beers around, but it just didn't register as a possibility. Anyway, I'll punt this one to someone familiar with the choice in question




Delicious stuff!


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 3, 2017)

Spicy curly fries or straight salty fries?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jan 3, 2017)

Straight Fries - but with no salt.

Sleeping - Pajamas or Naked


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jan 3, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Straight Fries - but with no salt.
> 
> Sleeping - Pajamas or Naked



I want to say pajamas (shorts and an oversized t-shirt) with an asterisk. I can sleep naked with someone else, but not naked alone. 

Cinnamon rolls or donuts?


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 3, 2017)

(In the voice of Homer Simpson) Doughnuts yum!

Skiing or swimming ?


----------



## Leem (Jan 4, 2017)

Swimming all the way. While I used to enjoy both, too fat now to ski, Swimming has been my favorite since before I can remember.

Am or pm?


----------



## Leem (Jan 4, 2017)

Swimming all the way. While I used to enjoy both, too fat now to ski, Swimming has been my favorite since before I can remember.

Am or pm?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jan 4, 2017)

Leem said:


> Swimming all the way. While I used to enjoy both, too fat now to ski, Swimming has been my favorite since before I can remember.
> 
> Am or pm?



PM, I am definitely a night owl. 

Hazelnut or French Vanilla?


----------



## Tad (Jan 4, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> Hazelnut or French Vanilla?



For ice-cream French Vanilla, for anything else Hazelnut.

Mall or Main-Street?


----------



## Cheri (Jan 4, 2017)

Mall

Paper or Plastic


----------



## Leem (Jan 4, 2017)

Paper if I have forgotten my reusable cloth bags. 

Tennis shoes or boots


----------



## rellis10 (Jan 4, 2017)

Tennis shoes. I've never liked boots, I don't really know why but I can't get comfortable in them.

Sandals with socks or sandals without socks.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jan 4, 2017)

Sandals with socks - well during the cold months

Pasta with: red sauce of white sauce


----------



## Leem (Jan 7, 2017)

White alfredo sauce the best. 

Wheat or white?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2017)

Wheat


commercials or mute button


----------



## fat hiker (Jan 18, 2017)

Mute button, unless the commercial has great music.

Water skis on water, or downhill skis on snow?


----------



## Tad (Jan 18, 2017)

Downhill skis on snow. (At my weight getting up out of the water when water-skiing is a pain, and my time skiing tends to be limited by my hands getting sore from how much force I need on the pull-rope. While downhill skiing I'm still good for hours)

To stick to a theme: 

Ice-skating, or roller-skating/blading?


----------



## Leem (Jan 18, 2017)

Ice skating, although I doubt I could do either now a days. 

Tomato soup or chicken noodle?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2017)

chicken noodle


slowing down for a yellow light 
or
speeding through a yellow light


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jan 18, 2017)

Slow down...at a yellow light.

I even slow down at green light because (I grew up in Venezuela) and people ALWAYS run red light, so you learn to stop and check at even green lights.

Prefer Sweet snacks or salty snacks


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 19, 2017)

Prefer salty snacks


factual opinions or opinionated facts


----------



## Leem (Jan 19, 2017)

Factual opinions if there is even a difference between the two. I had to think and I'm still not convinced there is

Chocolate cake with chocolate frosting or with butter cream frosting?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2017)

Chocolate cake with butter frosting


driving on a parkway or parking on a driveway?


----------



## Tad (Jan 20, 2017)

swamptoad said:


> driving on a parkway or parking on a driveway?



Park on the driveway -- and then ride my bike on the parkway :happy:

Go out to watch a movie, or stay in and watch a movie?


----------



## Kristal (Jan 20, 2017)

Go out to watch a movie

Laptop or Desktop


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jan 20, 2017)

Kristal said:


> Go out to watch a movie
> 
> Laptop or Desktop



I remember having a lap. 

Laptop w/ a docking station  


Raisinettes or Goobers?


----------



## Kristal (Jan 20, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> I remember having a lap.
> 
> Laptop w/ a docking station
> 
> ...



Goobers

Milk Chocolate or Dark Chocolate


----------



## AmandaLynn (Jan 20, 2017)

Kristal said:


> Goobers
> 
> Milk Chocolate or Dark Chocolate




Dark Chocolate, like the holiday Hershey's Special Dark. 


Hot Dogs or Hamburgers?


----------



## Kristal (Jan 20, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> Dark Chocolate, like the holiday Hershey's Special Dark.
> 
> 
> Hot Dogs or Hamburgers?



Hot Dogs (Chicago)


Spaghetti or pizza? 

View attachment chicago-hot-dog.jpg


----------



## Tad (Jan 20, 2017)

Kristal said:


> Hot Dogs (Chicago)
> 
> 
> Spaghetti or pizza?



I've had some pretty great spaghetti ... and some pretty crummy spaghetti. The floor for pizza is a lot higher, and the top end is at least as good, so I'll go pizza.


Forced air furnace, or baseboard heaters in each room? (alternately for you southern types: central air, or window air conditioners in key rooms?)


----------



## Leem (Jan 20, 2017)

Forced air although currently I have steam heat which I love. 

Beatles or Rolling Stones


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 20, 2017)

Rolling Stones, just more my style 

Beer or Whiskey


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 21, 2017)

I don't drink, so I'll go with whiskey, as there are better songs about it. 


Aardvarks or Llamas?*





*They both stutter


----------



## Angel (Jan 22, 2017)

Llamas because even though I intentionally kept my distance, I did get to see one when I was a kid. 


There once was a Lamas named Lorenzo whose long flowing hair I adored. 


Falcon Crest or Renegade ?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jan 26, 2017)

I see, see your link....Llamas, Lorenzo Llamas, Falcon Crest...Renegade.

I really don't remember Renegade..

So my answer must be Falcon Crest.


Early Bird or Night Owl?


----------



## Kristal (Jan 26, 2017)

Early Bird

Train or Plane?


----------



## Leem (Jan 26, 2017)

I love traveling by train. 

PB and J or bologna sandwich


----------



## Tad (Jan 30, 2017)

Leem said:


> I love traveling by train.
> 
> PB and J or bologna sandwich



PB&J! (or in my case sunflower butter & J, since peanuts and I don't get along well)

Take the time to find a parking spot near the door, or just grab an easily available spot farther away and then walk?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 30, 2017)

Spot near the door. I like to save my energy for shopping

black coffee or with cream?


----------



## Leem (Jan 30, 2017)

With cream and sugar

Tv watching - news or sitcom?


----------



## Tad (Jan 30, 2017)

Sitcom. Can't stand TV news (would rather get my news on the radio, newspaper, or online)

Apple pie with ice cream, or apple pie with cheese?


----------



## Kristal (Jan 30, 2017)

Apple pie with ice cream

pink or blue?


----------



## Leem (Jan 30, 2017)

Blue

American football or Soccer, European Football


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 30, 2017)

American football, Patriots goin all the way! 

When watching a movie - popcorn or candy?


----------



## nitewriter (Jan 30, 2017)

Popcorn, raisinets stick to the roof of my mouth.

When watching a movie - Comedy or Drama?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jan 30, 2017)

Comedy

When ordering out..Chinese or Pizza?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jan 31, 2017)

Chinese, I like to sit down in the restaurant. I like to order pizza in

Potatos or rice?


----------



## Leem (Jan 31, 2017)

Potatoes 

Vacation - beach or mountains?


----------



## Tad (Jan 31, 2017)

Leem said:


> Vacation - beach or mountains?



They are both good, but the FA in me votes for beach 


More power, or more fuel efficiency?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Jan 31, 2017)

Fuel Efficiency - as long as it is roomy for a BBW! 
my ex had a VW Bug, wonder why we always drove my Pilot

Sunday Morning? "on the go" or "just to relax"


----------



## Leem (Jan 31, 2017)

Just to relax

Books - mystery or fantasy


----------



## Kristal (Jan 31, 2017)

Leem said:


> Just to relax
> 
> Books - mystery or fantasy


Mystery

Jeans or Dress Pants


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 1, 2017)

Jeans, I only wear dress pants if it's a must.

beef or chicken?


----------



## Tad (Feb 1, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> beef or chicken?



Both can be excellent on their own or in a variety of dishes ... but given meat prices lately we've been eating more chicken, so I'll choose beef 


Spicy or mild?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 1, 2017)

Spicy always:eat2:

Coca Cola or Pepsi?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 1, 2017)

Pepsi

Buttons or Bows

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## nitewriter (Feb 1, 2017)

Buttons... I haven't worn a bow tie since I was 12

Monty Python or Doctor Who


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Feb 2, 2017)

Monty Python.

Tropical climate (always warm and no dry season - Af)
or
Mediterranean climate? (hot dry summer and mild rainy winter -Csa).


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 2, 2017)

Mediterranean climate by far!

Boots or shoes?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 3, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Mediterranean climate by far!
> 
> Boots or shoes?



Boots, until my calves got fat. These days, shoes. 

Boobs, butt, or belly?


----------



## Tad (Feb 3, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> Boots, until my calves got fat. These days, shoes.
> 
> Boobs, butt, or belly?



Butt.

No, wait, belly.

Hold, on, maybe boobs ....

Ah, they are all great, so I'll just stick with my first choice 



Fat body with a thin face, or fat body with a fat face?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 3, 2017)

Fat body with a fat face. Fat looks good all over

Apple or pear shape?


----------



## Adamantoise (Feb 8, 2017)

While I love and admire the virtues of both bodily shapes, I do rather fancy the pear a smidge more.

Ants or Termites?! :O


----------



## Leem (Feb 8, 2017)

Ants

Computer or tablet?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 8, 2017)

computer, I hate typing on touch screens! lol

house shoes or bare feet?


----------



## Leem (Feb 8, 2017)

Bare feet. I love being barefoot. 

Cat or dog?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 9, 2017)

Cat

Pancakes or waffles


----------



## Angel (Feb 9, 2017)

waffles

bacon or sausage?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 9, 2017)

Can I have both? lol! Bacon, as specially on a burger!

hot coffee or iced coffee?


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 9, 2017)

Hot coffee! 

Real sugar or a substitute?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 9, 2017)

The real deal always, substitutes taste so fake lol!

ice cream or frozen yogurt?


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 9, 2017)

Ice cream!

with toppings? or just by itself?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 9, 2017)

Depends on the flavor, but most of the time with toppings

biscuits n' gravy or toast n' jam?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 9, 2017)

toast n' jam

Lasagna or Spaghetti 

View attachment siragusa-s-taste-of-italy.jpg


----------



## Tracii (Feb 9, 2017)

Spaghetti 

Hot pink or purple?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 9, 2017)

Purple

Milk: Chocolate or White


----------



## Tracii (Feb 9, 2017)

Ewwww

Netflix or Crackle ?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 9, 2017)

Netflix

Crosswords or Word Search


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 9, 2017)

word search, I've never been good at crosswords

peas or carrots?


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 9, 2017)

Depends on the dish, but probably peas.

green beans or lima beans?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 9, 2017)

eeew, green beans for sure!

peanuts or almonds?


----------



## LumpySmile (Feb 9, 2017)

Almonds

Salty or sweet?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 9, 2017)

hmm that's a hard one. Salty at the moment, that's where that last thought came from

potato chips or corn chips?


----------



## Tad (Feb 9, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> potato chips or corn chips?



Corn chips.

Regular popcorn, or caramel corn?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 9, 2017)

Regular cooked on the stovetop with plenty of salt.

chocolate chip cookies or sugar cookies?


----------



## Leem (Feb 9, 2017)

Chocolate chip cookies

Chinese food or Japanese food


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 9, 2017)

Chinese Food

Pasta or Rice


----------



## Kristal (Feb 10, 2017)

Pasta

Hot Dogs or Hamburgers

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 10, 2017)

Hamburgers

cheesecake or birthday cake?


----------



## Angel (Feb 11, 2017)

Cheesecake!!!

with?

cherries or blueberries


----------



## Kristal (Feb 11, 2017)

cherries

Summer or Winter?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 11, 2017)

Suuuummmmeeeeeeerrrrrrr!!!!!!


Rum or Whisky


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 11, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Suuuummmmeeeeeeerrrrrrr!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Rum or Whisky



Most definitely rum.

Honey mustard or spicy bbq?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 11, 2017)

Chocolate chip
country ham or city ham?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 11, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> Honey mustard or spicy bbq?



BBQ!! but not too spicy!

and So we don't get all mixed up - Country Ham


Sex - Morning or Night?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 11, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Chocolate chip
> country ham or city ham?


Country ham

Sex? Am Asexual -lol

Car or truck ?

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 12, 2017)

truck

red wine or white wine?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 12, 2017)

Red

Aerobics - land or water. Or none


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 12, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Red
> 
> Aerobics - land or water. Or none




Are you talking about a trip to the gym? I don't think I would be remiss in suggesting that most of the ladies in here, myself included have not lifted anything other than a fork in quite some time. 

None!
Steak or Lobster?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 12, 2017)

Steak!

French fries or tater tots?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 12, 2017)

Tator tots (casserole)

French Vanilla or Hazelnut ?

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 12, 2017)

French vanilla

French toast or waffles?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 12, 2017)

Waffles

Food or Sex (or both). 

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristal (Feb 12, 2017)

(easy one) Food

Dine in or Delivery ?

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 12, 2017)

Depends on the place: Buffets, definitely din-in. Pizza, delivery for sure

Another easy one...

Snacking on the couch or jumping rope?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 12, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Depends on the place: Buffets, definitely din-in. Pizza, delivery for sure
> 
> Another easy one...
> 
> Snacking on the couch or jumping rope?



I can imagine the jiggle from jumping rope. But, I prefer to snack on the couch. 

Margaritas or Pina Coladas?


----------



## Leem (Feb 12, 2017)

Margaritas 

Reading, tv or online


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 12, 2017)

tv! I've regressed over the years. I can't remember the last time I read a book now lol. I'm online a lot, but I'm usually watching tv while I'm doing it at home.

comedy or drama?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 13, 2017)

Comedy

Paper or Plastic (cash or credit card) ?

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 13, 2017)

paper

with Chinese food

fork or chop sticks?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 13, 2017)

Fork

Thin crust or pan style?

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 13, 2017)

pan! for sure! I love crunchy thick crust, as specially dipped in garlic butter:eat2:

morning person or night owl?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 13, 2017)

Night owl with first shift job :/

Walnuts or Pecans 

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## Tracii (Feb 13, 2017)

Pecans.

Vera Wang or Louie Vuitton


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 13, 2017)

Louie Vuitton, just to look at though. Way too expensive lol!

Ebay or Amazon?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 13, 2017)

Vera Wang 







Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristal (Feb 13, 2017)

Amazon

Dogs or Cats

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 14, 2017)

dogs, I like them both, but allergic to cats.

fish or snakes


----------



## Kristal (Feb 14, 2017)

Fish. [emoji102] 

Pie - Apple or Pumpkin ?

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## Tracii (Feb 14, 2017)

Apple
Reg polish or gel?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 14, 2017)

Polish

Penn Station or Subway?

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 14, 2017)

Kristal said:


> Polish
> 
> Penn Station or Subway?
> 
> Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk



When I visit NY, Penn Station

Chocolates or Flowers?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 14, 2017)

Flowers

Mowing or Shoveling?

Sent from my A463BG using Tapatalk


----------



## Leem (Feb 14, 2017)

mowing

Cotton sheets or satin sheets?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 14, 2017)

cotton for winter

rustic or modern?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 14, 2017)

Rustic like me LOL

Log cabin in the woods or living in the city?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 14, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Rustic like me LOL
> 
> Log cabin in the woods or living in the city?


 
You're not rustic!

Log Cabin

outdoors activities or shop till you drop?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 14, 2017)

Both ?

New shoes or new purse?


----------



## Leem (Feb 15, 2017)

New purse 

Walking, biking or swimming?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 15, 2017)

Leem said:


> New purse
> 
> Walking, biking or swimming?



Definitely new purse. 

Walking, Biking, Swimming? 

None of the above, wait... you can walk and eat ice cream at the same time. Walking. 


Mozzarella or Provolone?


----------



## Leem (Feb 15, 2017)

Fresh mozzarella 

Roses or gerbera daisies?


----------



## Tad (Feb 15, 2017)

Leem said:


> Roses or gerbera daisies?



Roses (at least to grow -- rose bushes are nice and hardy!)

Would you rather see fish in a tank or on your dinner plate?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 20, 2017)

To see "in a tank"

To eat "on my plate"

Snow day...."Stay home" or "venture out"


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 20, 2017)

venture out! I love playing in the snow! As specially in my Jeep

To build, snowman or igloo?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 21, 2017)

A snowman cause its easier.


Tit or Tat?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 23, 2017)

Tit. Lol

Day time or Night time?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 23, 2017)

Night time.

Debit or Credit?


----------



## Tad (Feb 23, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Night time.
> 
> Debit or Credit?



Debit!

.... unless I really don't like that retailer and want to hit them with the fees charged on credit card purchases (or the purchase is large enough that I want the points coming with credit card purchase)

A small serving of excellent food or a large serving of just OK food? (for example, one filet mignon and proportional sides, or 2-for-1 burger combo?)


----------



## Leem (Feb 23, 2017)

Small serving of excellent food. I love beautifully prepared food that tastes amazing. 

60 degrees and a sky that is grey or 40 degrees and sunny.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 23, 2017)

60 degrees and grey

spring or fall?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 23, 2017)

Spring..

Phone call or Text?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 23, 2017)

Call.

Stuffed monkey or stuffed cow?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 23, 2017)

Monkeys are my fav!

relax on the beach or enjoy the wilderness?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 24, 2017)

Beach.

Bacardi or Captain Morgan?


----------



## Maddog (Feb 24, 2017)

Captain Morgan!

Trick or Treat?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Feb 24, 2017)

treat!

pedicure or root canal?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 24, 2017)

Root Canal

Electric Chair or Lethal injection?


----------



## Leem (Feb 24, 2017)

Lethal injection. 

Talk radio or music


----------



## Angel (Feb 25, 2017)

music


contemporary or traditional ?


----------



## Maddog (Feb 25, 2017)

traditional

beer or wine?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Feb 26, 2017)

Maddog said:


> traditional
> 
> beer or wine?



Beer! Lots and lots of beer!

Krispy Kreme or Dunkin Donuts?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 26, 2017)

Krispy Kreme.

Cosmo or Redbook?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 26, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Krispy Kreme.
> 
> Cosmo or Redbook?


Redbook

Bathtub or Shower

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tracii (Feb 26, 2017)

Shower.

Pizza or jambalaya?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 26, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Shower.
> 
> Pizza or jambalaya?



(nice avatar) jambalaya

BBQ Ribs: Beef or Pork?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 28, 2017)

Beef 

Fragrance candles or incense?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 28, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Beef
> 
> Fragrance candles or incense?



Fragrance candles

Waking up in the morning or going to sleep at night


----------



## Leem (Feb 28, 2017)

Going to sleep

Magazine or newspaper


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Feb 28, 2017)

Magazine

Breakfast - Coffee or Tea?


----------



## Tracii (Feb 28, 2017)

Coffee

spanks or the hell with it ?


----------



## Kristal (Feb 28, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Coffee
> 
> spanks or the hell with it ?


The hell with it 

Jammies: one piece or two piece?

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Angel (Mar 1, 2017)

sleeveless gown ... or nothing at all! I hate being tangled up in night gowns


Position wise, big spoon or little spoon?


----------



## Tad (Mar 1, 2017)

Big spoon

Apples or oranges?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 1, 2017)

Apples

Mixed Drinks - on the rocks or frozen


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 2, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Apples
> 
> Mixed Drinks - on the rocks or frozen



Definitely rocks. 

cake or pie?


----------



## Tad (Mar 2, 2017)

AmandaLynn said:


> cake or pie?



Pie -- but let's be honest, a 'little' piece of each to decide, and then probably some more of both, and since there isn't much left might as well finish them off ...

At a concert: Floor (standing, in front of the stage), or seats (further back)?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 2, 2017)

Tad said:


> Pie -- but let's be honest, a 'little' piece of each to decide, and then probably some more of both, and since there isn't much left might as well finish them off ...



*poke* that explains a few things 

Always general admission or floor if I can get it. I love to be up front at shows. 

red wine or white wine?


----------



## Tracii (Mar 2, 2017)

Red usually but depends.

Theater or netflix?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 2, 2017)

Theater when something good is on. And don't forget the popcorn!

Reality or Fantasy?


----------



## Kristal (Mar 2, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Red usually but depends.
> 
> Theater or netflix?


Theater  

Leather boots or tennis shoes?

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Kristal (Mar 2, 2017)

Reality

Boots or tennies

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 2, 2017)

Boots. I don't even own a pair of tennies!

Documentary films or books? (Let's assume on the same subject for the sake of the question...)


----------



## Kristal (Mar 3, 2017)

LumpySmile said:


> Boots. I don't even own a pair of tennies!
> 
> Documentary films or books? (Let's assume on the same subject for the sake of the question...)


Documentary film

Comedy or Drama?

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tracii (Mar 5, 2017)

Drama

Gladiators or Vikings?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 5, 2017)

Vikings...

Sleep.. under the covers...over the covers


----------



## Tracii (Mar 5, 2017)

Under

History channel or HGTV?


----------



## Kristal (Mar 5, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Under
> 
> History channel or HGTV?



History Channel

A little bit Country or A little bit Rock and Roll


----------



## Tracii (Mar 5, 2017)

Rock and roll for life.

Peas or corn?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 5, 2017)

Corn

sausage or bacon?


----------



## Tracii (Mar 5, 2017)

BACON !!!!!!

Liquid eyeliner or pencil?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 5, 2017)

Pencil

Fruit pies (apple, cherry or peach) or Oreo cream pie


----------



## Kristal (Mar 7, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Pencil
> 
> Fruit pies (apple, cherry or peach) or Oreo cream pie


Apple Pie

M&Ms: Plain or Peanut

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tad (Mar 7, 2017)

Plain.

Beatles or the Rolling Stones?


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 7, 2017)

The Stones

Car, truck, or SUV?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 7, 2017)

SUV - live my Pilot

White Rice or Fried Rice?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 8, 2017)

fried rice!

fried chicken or grilled?


----------



## Tracii (Mar 8, 2017)

Fried.

Cashews or peanuts?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Mar 8, 2017)

Tracii said:


> Fried.
> 
> Cashews or peanuts?



Pistachios! 

McDonald's or Burger King?


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 8, 2017)

Burger King 

chocolate bunnies or Cadbury eggs?


----------



## Kristal (Mar 8, 2017)

LumpySmile said:


> Burger King
> 
> chocolate bunnies or Cadbury eggs?


Chocolate Bunnies

Peeps or Circus Peanuts?

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 8, 2017)

Peeps!

Spiced jelly beans or regular?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 8, 2017)

Regular Jelly Beans

Cash or Credit (Debit)


----------



## Leem (Mar 8, 2017)

Cash

Tv or movies?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 9, 2017)

movies! You get movie popcorn!

Movie format 3D or 2D?


----------



## Kristal (Mar 9, 2017)

AmyJo1976 said:


> movies! You get movie popcorn!
> 
> Movie format 3D or 2D?


2D as 3D makes it hard for me to watch

Zoo or Water park? 

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Mar 10, 2017)

Zoo, I love animals

dance club or regular bar?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 14, 2017)

Dance Club

Snow or No Snow?


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 15, 2017)

No snow! And no mud after snow either! I'd rather have snow than mud....

Beard or clean-shaven?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Mar 16, 2017)

Beard

Tea or Coffee?


----------



## Angel (Mar 18, 2017)

Tea

Onions or garlic (and afterwards, the breath to go with it!  )


----------



## LumpySmile (Mar 21, 2017)

BOTH! But garlic keeps vampires away better.

As for freshening your breath after: Mint or Cinnamon?


----------



## Angel (Mar 26, 2017)

LumpySmile said:


> BOTH! But garlic keeps vampires away better.
> 
> As for freshening your breath after: Mint or Cinnamon?



Mint. (Wintergreen Tic Tacs!)

When it comes to breath mints, hard candy, etc.

Crunch/Chew or Dissolve/Melt ?


----------



## Kristal (Apr 1, 2017)

Crunch / chew

Tea - Hot or Iced



Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Apr 2, 2017)

Iced (w/lemon necessary).

Burrito or enchilada?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Apr 4, 2017)

Burrito, since a like the flour tortillas

Pepsi or Coke?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Apr 4, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> Burrito, since a like the flour tortillas
> 
> Pepsi or Coke?



Coke.

Sprite or 7Up?


----------



## Angel (Apr 8, 2017)

Sprite 

Barq's or A&W


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Apr 8, 2017)

Angel said:


> Sprite
> 
> Barq's or A&W



A&W - but the Cream Soda

Make-up or Natural


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 8, 2017)

DianaSSBBW said:


> A&W - but the Cream Soda
> 
> Make-up or Natural



Natural.

Chocolate - milk or dark?


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Apr 11, 2017)

can I reply ALL Chocolate!

OK, I will reply Milk Chocolate.

Cheese Doodles: Crunchy or Puffed.


----------



## Leem (Apr 13, 2017)

Crunchy

Recliner or straight backed overstuffed chair?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Apr 13, 2017)

Leem said:


> Crunchy
> 
> Recliner or straight backed overstuffed chair?



That depends on how over stuffed I am , I may not be able to get out of the recliner if I am full. 


Cordials or cocktails?


----------



## Leem (Apr 13, 2017)

Cocktails

Cold stone ice cream or baskin Robbins?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Apr 13, 2017)

Leem said:


> Cocktails
> 
> Cold stone ice cream or baskin Robbins?



Have to go with Cold Stone, absolutely delicious. 

Electronic print or regular book?


----------



## LumpySmile (Apr 16, 2017)

Regular book. Electronic don't have that old book smell.

Risotto or rice?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2017)

LumpySmile said:


> Regular book. Electronic don't have that old book smell.
> 
> Risotto or rice?



Rice


HBO or Showtime?


----------



## swamptoad (May 23, 2017)

HBO Family 


flossing before brushing or brushing before flossing?


----------



## Leem (May 23, 2017)

Before. 
Cars: Domestic or import?


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 25, 2017)

Leem said:


> Crunchy
> 
> Recliner or straight backed overstuffed chair?



Recliner. Definitely. Where else can you sit, kick your feet up, or lay down and cuddle with your best girl/guy?


----------



## LumpySmile (May 29, 2017)

Domestic or import cars??? Tough one, I've had both, I've enjoyed some of both and hated some of both.... I think all my favorites have been imports tho. So; Imports!

Domestic or imported beer?


----------



## BigElectricKat (May 29, 2017)

LumpySmile said:


> Domestic or import cars??? Tough one, I've had both, I've enjoyed some of both and hated some of both.... I think all my favorites have been imports tho. So; Imports!
> 
> Domestic or imported beer?



For the most part, I've only owned domestic cars. Concerning sheer power, nothing beats an old school muscle car (anyone got a 72 'Cuda they wanna sell?). But if I had my druthers, I'd buy an Aston Martin and ride in style. 

So, making a choice, I'll go with domestic.


----------



## Kristal (Jun 3, 2017)

Soda Drink in Cup

With Straw or Without?

Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jun 3, 2017)

Straight out of the can.

Australia or Brazil?


----------



## BigElectricKat (Jun 5, 2017)

Kristal said:


> Soda Drink in Cup
> 
> With Straw or Without?
> 
> Sent from my A571VL using Tapatalk



Without a straw. No need to be prissy in this instance, especially if you are washing down a nice burger or some chips.


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 6, 2017)

Australia! I'd love to visit there and see all the animals

Amusement Park or Zoo?


----------



## LumpySmile (Jun 11, 2017)

Zoo. I really don't like amusement rides.



Grilling: Charcoal or propane?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Jun 11, 2017)

Charcoal always, it tastes so much better!

Ice cream scooped or soft serve?


----------



## Munchausen (Jun 14, 2017)

Scooped, for the variety.

Large or small screen on cell phones?


----------



## LumpySmile (Jun 20, 2017)

I have a small screen on mine, I actually only use my phone for talk and text so it's all I need.

We were joking about that at work the other day. before phones could get internet they were getting smaller and smaller and smaller. But then once phones could get internet, people realized they could watch porn on their phones and they started getting bigger and bigger and bigger again! 

I joked I can only watch midget porn on my small screen, nothing else fits! 


Coffee: Hot or iced?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 21, 2017)

Iced


you win a free mountain dew

or 

try again


----------



## Kaleetan (Jun 25, 2017)

swamptoad said:


> Iced
> 
> 
> you win a free mountain dew
> ...



Free mountain dew

Wood floors or carpets?


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 1, 2017)

Wood floors

Spotlight or anonymity?


----------



## Tad (Sep 1, 2017)

Munchausen said:


> Spotlight or anonymity?



Anonymity. 

Donuts or bagels?


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 1, 2017)

Tad said:


> Anonymity.
> 
> Donuts or bagels?



Donuts.... many many donuts! Jelly donuts. 

Tonic water or collins mix?


----------



## Tad (Sep 1, 2017)

Tonic water. Keep your quinine levels up 

As a general purpose alcohol to use with mixers, vodka or gin?


----------



## Munchausen (Sep 7, 2017)

That's a toughie. I have less experience with it, but I'd have to say gin. It's less "rubbing-alcohol-y" to me.

Sorry if this comes across as dark, but:

All the teachers you had while you were growing up were great, and in it for the right reasons.

or

You had loving, supportive parents.


----------



## ODFFA (Sep 26, 2017)

Munchausen said:


> That's a toughie. I have less experience with it, but I'd have to say gin. It's less "rubbing-alcohol-y" to me.
> 
> Sorry if this comes across as dark, but:
> 
> ...



Unequivocally the parents. For better or for worse, they have by far the most brain shaping influence.

Movie preference: feel-good or thought-provoking?


----------



## Tad (Sep 27, 2017)

Feel good (for me movies are for escaping the world, I prefer my thoughts provoked from stuff in print where I can take my time mulling it over).

A partner who adores your body, or a partner whose body you adore?


----------



## BigCutieSkylar (Sep 29, 2017)

A partner who adores my body. 

French Fries or Ice Cream


----------



## BigCutieSkylar (Sep 29, 2017)

A partner who adores my body. 

French Fries or Ice Cream


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Oct 4, 2017)

Ice Cream.

Vanilla or Blue Moon?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 13, 2017)

Vanilla


laugh or cry


----------



## Angel (Oct 14, 2017)

laugh 

a day of seemingly unending hiccups or a day of uncontrollably loud sneezing


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 14, 2017)

I'll go with a day of uncontrollably loud sneezing

Dancing or Singing


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Oct 14, 2017)

Dancing, I have no singing voice at all lol!

walk or run?


----------



## Kristal (Oct 14, 2017)

Walk

Saturdays or Sundays?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 14, 2017)

Saturdays

Fly or Drive?


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Oct 14, 2017)

fly

In-flight movie or 200-mile view from 31,000 feet?

OL: Go Bucks!


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 15, 2017)

*200-mile view from 31,000 feet


small font or large font ??
 *


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Oct 18, 2017)

Large font (see my age on my profile, and you'll understand).

News Gothic or New Times Roman?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 19, 2017)

New Times Roman

sweet potato pie or pumpkin pie


----------



## nitewriter (Oct 19, 2017)

:eat1: pumpkin pie :eat1:

rake leaves or hire neighborhood kid


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 19, 2017)

rake leaves 

mow the grass or shovel snow


----------



## Tad (Oct 19, 2017)

Shovel snow (snow makes me happy, even when it is exhausting)

Bigger meals, or more snacks between meals?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 19, 2017)

more snacks between meals 

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 20, 2017)

short hair



video games online or just video games


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

video games online



Swimming or Sunbathing


----------



## azerty (Oct 20, 2017)

Swimming

Wind or Rain


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

Rain 


Early Morning or Late Night


----------



## azerty (Oct 20, 2017)

Late Night (definitely)

Sun rise or Sun set


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

Sun set


Sitting on the beach or sitting by a lake


----------



## azerty (Oct 20, 2017)

Sitting on the beach

North or South


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

South (where it's warmer)


Ice Water or Ice Tea?


----------



## azerty (Oct 20, 2017)

Ice Tea (much more flavor)

Tea or Coffee


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

Tea (Not a coffee drinker)


Thunder or Lightening


----------



## azerty (Oct 20, 2017)

Thunder (I prefer sound to vision)

Sky or Earth


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

Sky (Love looking at the stars at night)


Cabin or Tent


----------



## azerty (Oct 20, 2017)

Tent (can be in wilder places)

Car or Train


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

Car - (that way I can stop and view things along the way)

City or Country


----------



## azerty (Oct 20, 2017)

City

Sweet or Savoury


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

Savoury 

Hot or Cold


----------



## azerty (Oct 20, 2017)

Cold

Mexico or Canada


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

Canada

Birds or Dogs?


----------



## azerty (Oct 20, 2017)

Birds (more freedom, they can fly)

Cat or Tiger


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

Tiger (Love wild nature)


Apartment or House


----------



## azerty (Oct 20, 2017)

House (put I can't afford in a city

Garden or Court yard


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

Garden (fresh vegetables and fruits)

Fruits or Vegetables


----------



## azerty (Oct 20, 2017)

Fruits

Sand or Grass


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 20, 2017)

Grass


Country Road or Interstate


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2017)

Country Road



fitting a throw or throwing a fit?


----------



## Angel (Oct 22, 2017)

throwing a fit 


Follow your heart or your head?


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 22, 2017)

follow your heart



eating out or cooking something at home?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 22, 2017)

Cooking something at home 


Beard or mustache?


----------



## Angel (Oct 22, 2017)

Ohio Lady said:


> Beard or mustache?



Both! Mmm! or either or neither!


Buckeyes or peanut butter balls?


----------



## azerty (Oct 22, 2017)

Peanut butter balls

Ketchup or Mayonnaise


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 22, 2017)

Mayonnaise


Jello or Pudding


----------



## azerty (Oct 22, 2017)

Jello

Pork or Beef


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 22, 2017)

Beef 

Truck or Car


----------



## azerty (Oct 22, 2017)

Car (I'm unable to drive a truck)

Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 22, 2017)

Saturday (that way I have a full weekend)

Steak or Ribs


----------



## azerty (Oct 23, 2017)

Ohio Lady said:


> Saturday (that way I have a full weekend)


 I like the answer

Ribs (the bone gives much more flavor to the meat)

Xmas or Thanksgiving


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanksgiving (a day set aside to give thanks for what we have)

Light Rain or Light Snow


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 23, 2017)

light snow

central heating or firplace


----------



## azerty (Oct 24, 2017)

fireplace

Beard or beardless


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 24, 2017)

Beard (but it doesn't matter either way to me)

Gas Heat or Wood Heat


----------



## azerty (Oct 24, 2017)

Wood heat

leather or cotton


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 24, 2017)

Leather 

A Very Hot Night or A Very Cold Night


----------



## azerty (Oct 25, 2017)

A very cold night

Trainers or Shoes


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 26, 2017)

Shoes


snuggling up with someone or just being alone


----------



## azerty (Oct 26, 2017)

Snuggling up with someone

Beer or Wine


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 26, 2017)

Wine (if I did drink, because beer makes me sick)


Go out to eat or make a dinner at home


----------



## azerty (Oct 26, 2017)

Make a dinner at home

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 26, 2017)

Pepsi 


Tea or Coffee


----------



## azerty (Oct 26, 2017)

Coffee

Big or Small


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 26, 2017)

Big


Short or Tall


----------



## azerty (Oct 26, 2017)

Tall

Red or White

[Last one for my day ]


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 26, 2017)

Red 


Sandy beach or Mountain top


----------



## swamptoad (Oct 27, 2017)

Mountain top



Ice water or eye swatter?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 27, 2017)

Ice Water 


Singing or Dancing


----------



## azerty (Oct 27, 2017)

Singing (Lol)

Football or Soccer


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 27, 2017)

Soccer


Toast or Eggs


----------



## azerty (Oct 27, 2017)

Toast

Boiled ou Fried


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 27, 2017)

Fried 


Phone call or text


----------



## azerty (Oct 27, 2017)

Text 

Morning or Evening


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 27, 2017)

Evening


Cake or Pie


----------



## azerty (Oct 27, 2017)

Pie

East or West


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 27, 2017)

East


Hamburgers or Tacos


----------



## azerty (Oct 27, 2017)

Hamburgers

Meat or Fish


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 27, 2017)

Fish


Big party or small gathering


----------



## azerty (Oct 27, 2017)

Small gathering

Lunch or Diner


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 27, 2017)

Dinner 

Work hard or play hard


----------



## Timberwolf (Oct 31, 2017)

play hard

run about or run around


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 1, 2017)

run around

Leaves or snow


----------



## azerty (Nov 1, 2017)

Leaves

Apple or Pear


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 1, 2017)

Apple


Cranberry Juice or Orange Juice


----------



## azerty (Nov 2, 2017)

Orange juice

Why or Because


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 2, 2017)

Because



sweet or sour?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 2, 2017)

Sweet 


Cream and Sugar or Black Coffee


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 3, 2017)

Cream and Sugar 



play the guitar or play the piano?


----------



## Angel (Nov 6, 2017)

play the guitar 

smitten or captivated :wubu:


----------



## Tad (Nov 6, 2017)

Smitten

Big spoon or little spoon?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 8, 2017)

Little spoon


Chicken N Noodles or Chicken N Dumplings


----------



## azerty (Nov 8, 2017)

Chicken N Noodles

Chinese or Sushi ?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 8, 2017)

Chinese


Loudness or Quietness?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 10, 2017)

Quietness


Hot and Spicy or Cool and Mild


----------



## azerty (Nov 10, 2017)

Cool and Mild

Grass or Sand


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 10, 2017)

Sand (not allergic to it) 


Fan or Air Conditioner


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 10, 2017)

Air Conditioner for sure 

Cold sub or toasted?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 10, 2017)

Toasted

KFC or Popeyes?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 11, 2017)

KFC (since I've never had Popeyes)


Chili or Vegetable soup?


----------



## azerty (Nov 11, 2017)

Vegetable soup

Long or Short air


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 11, 2017)

azerty said:


> Vegetable soup
> 
> Long or Short air



Do you mean air or hair?

Myself: relatively short, a little longer that Government Issue

In a woman: Long, flowing down halfway to the hip.

Train or bus?


----------



## azerty (Nov 11, 2017)

Train (sorry it was hair)

Shoes or Trainers


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 11, 2017)

Shoes


Scrambled eggs or over easy


----------



## Angel (Nov 11, 2017)

Scrambled eggs 

Pickled eggs made with beet juice or pickle juice?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 11, 2017)

Pickled eggs made with beet juice


Sweet Potatoes or Mashed Potatoes


----------



## azerty (Nov 12, 2017)

Mashed potatoes

Goat or Cow's milk cheese ?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 12, 2017)

I like both!
but I guess that I will choose ....
Cow's milk (cultured!) 


_Music of the 90s 
or
Music of the 80s?_


----------



## azerty (Nov 12, 2017)

I'll from from a French point of view : 80s

Swimming pool or Sea swimming ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 12, 2017)

Swimming Pool (don't live near a sea or ocean)


Roller Coasters or Ferris Wheels?


----------



## azerty (Nov 12, 2017)

Roller Coasters

Skate park or Ice rink


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 12, 2017)

Skate park (although I've heard ice rinks are great too)


Hot tub or hot springs?


----------



## azerty (Nov 12, 2017)

Hot springs

Tea or Herbal tea ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 12, 2017)

Tea


Three Musketeers or Peppermint Patty?


----------



## azerty (Nov 12, 2017)

Three Musketeers

Mickey Mouse or Superman ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 12, 2017)

Superman (after all he will save me if I get in a tight spot)..  


Thanksgiving Turkey or Christmas Ham?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Christmas Ham (in Europe and France we don't have Thanksgiving, even though we have turkeys)

Cheesecake or Tiramisu ?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 13, 2017)

Cheesecake 




watching a movie 

or watching a tv show?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

watching a movie

Reading a novel or reading a thriller ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Reading a novel (although I like thrillers too)


Thanksgiving or Christmas?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Christmas

Beatles or Rolling stones ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Beatles (however I like both)


Lamps or Ceiling Light?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Lamps

Sofa or Armchair ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Sofa 


Ranch Style or Two Story Home


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Two story home

Kitchen or Sitting room ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Kitchen 


Work boots or cowboy boots?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

work boots

shoes or slippers ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Shoes


Farm or just an acre or two?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Ohio Lady said:


> Shoes
> 
> 
> Farm or just an acre or two?



Just an acre or two (or even less, I live in a city)

Car or Motobike ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Car ( I would kill myself on a motorbike)


Carpet or hard wood floors?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Hard wood floors

Walking or Swimming ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Walking (Don't know how to swim but love to play in the water)

Zoo or aquarium?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Aquarium

Fishing or Hunting ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Fishing


A job you love or one that pays you more money?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

A job I love. Working over 40 years for something you don't like  

Eating or Drinking ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Drinking ~ Have to because of kidney stones don't want no more of those things

Silk or flannel sheets?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Flannel sheets

Singing or Praying ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Singing ( I do pray though everyday)


Blonde or Redhead?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Redhead

Flat or Curves ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Curves 

Green eyes or blue?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

I guess that's why we are on this board.

Green eyes

Painted or non painted nails ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Non painted nails (Just like the natural look)


Date someone older or younger than yourself?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Hard question, I've never dated someone oder. So...
Older

Tall or Small ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Tall ~ Although may I say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder and neither bothers me


Gives roses or Red Carnations?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Hard to decide. I like flowers and both of these.
Rose I guess

Oak or Pine tree ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Oak Trees (allergic to pine) 


Sugar or spice?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Sugar I'm afraid

Green or Black Tea ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Black Tea (Make sure it's hot and with cream)


Vanilla Scent or Strawberry Scent Body Sprays


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Vanilla

Better be a little cold or a little hot ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Better be a little cold (got to explain this one) 


Glazed donut or jelly?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Glazed Donought

Pear or Apple ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Apple 


Taste or smell?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Smell... than taste
Smell

Look or Touch ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Look first.. than touch later


Spend time in living room or bedroom?


----------



## azerty (Nov 13, 2017)

Living room

Late at night or early sleep ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 13, 2017)

Late at night


Pancakes or Waffles ?


----------



## azerty (Nov 14, 2017)

Pancakes

Feet or Hands ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 14, 2017)

Hands


To see or To hear ?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 15, 2017)

To hear (though audio and visual go hand and hand ...its kinda like having salt without pepper or pepper without salt) it would suck having just one. 


Ice cream or Frozen Yogurt?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 15, 2017)

Frozen Yogurt


Pork or chicken?


----------



## MattB (Nov 15, 2017)

Chicken. 

CDs or Vinyl? 

View attachment 1zf6b8.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 15, 2017)

CD's


NCIS or Criminal Minds?


----------



## Angel (Nov 18, 2017)

NCIS (though Spencer is highly intriguing :smitten: )


An evening with Abby or Penelope?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 18, 2017)

Definitely an evening with Abby (she seems really cool)


Corn Puffs or Real Popcorn ?


----------



## azerty (Nov 19, 2017)

Real popcorn

Bread or toast ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 19, 2017)

Toast (with butter)


Peanuts or Sunflower seeds ?


----------



## azerty (Nov 19, 2017)

Sunflower seed 

Row or cooked vegetables ?


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Nov 19, 2017)

azerty said:


> Sunflower seed
> 
> Row or cooked vegetables ?



Cooked vegetables (I have no desire to get in an argument with someone across the Atlantic ).

Australia or Brazil?


----------



## azerty (Nov 19, 2017)

Ah ah ah 

Australia (I could speak English, I don't know any Portuguese)

Surfing or Swimming ?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 19, 2017)

Swimming 


Ham or Turkey?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 30, 2017)

Turkey


humor or seriousness?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 30, 2017)

humor 


dark or light ?


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 30, 2017)

dark 


playing a real board game or a game on your smart phone?


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Nov 30, 2017)

real board game!


pulp or no pulp?


----------



## fat hiker (Nov 30, 2017)

pulp, definitely!

Christmas lights: all one colour on the string, or multi-coloured strings?


----------



## Kristal (Nov 30, 2017)

all one color

plain or peanut


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 1, 2017)

peanut




chatting or forum texting?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Dec 1, 2017)

chatting

Almond Joy or Peter Paul's


----------



## Kristal (Dec 1, 2017)

Almond Joy

The Department Store or The Mall?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Dec 1, 2017)

The mall


dark chocolate or white chocolate?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 2, 2017)

Dark chocolate




The nighttime or the daytime?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Dec 2, 2017)

Night time

Dinner by candle light or Dinner underneath the moonlight?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 3, 2017)

Dinner by candlelight 


Cooking with a gas burner or cooking with electric burner?


----------



## Angel (Dec 3, 2017)

gas burner

slow cooker or crock pot? 

any one know why the  ?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 3, 2017)

Angel said:


> gas burner
> 
> slow cooker or crock pot?
> 
> any one know why the  ?




lol they almost seem like slang words, don't they.  :doh:


Well I use both. heh. I'll say crock pot! 



shoes with socks or shoes without socks?


----------



## Angel (Dec 3, 2017)

swamptoad said:


> lol they almost seem like slang words, don't they.  :doh:
> 
> 
> Well I use both. heh. I'll say crock pot!
> ...




I received my first Crock Pot when I was 18 1/2. Remember the round ones that had the metal exterior with the stonewear interior that that did not come apart, and the heating elements were around the sides of the crock pot between the metal and interior? A pain to wash because it could not be immersed in water!

A couple years later I received a Rival slow cooker. It was a rectangular metal pan with a nonstick interior. The heating element was a nonstick very shallow pan like thing similar to a nonstick griddle. Eggs or toasted cheese or hamburgers or bacon or sausage could be made on it.

Then about 10 years ago I received one of the large oval Crock Pots in which the stonewear crock could be completely removed from the decorative exterior which housed the heating elements. The Crock was easy to clean because it could be fully immersed in water.

I thought a Crock Pot and a slow cooker were different small appliances up until about a year ago. Turns out that a Crock Pot *is* a slow cooker, and that "Crock Pot" was the name brand years ago! I thought the difference was in the shape and had to do with what material the pot portion was made of! Now that Crock Pots have became popular again and with access to Google and looking up recipes, I discovered the difference/similarities.


Shoes with socks

Cotton or wool socks or a man made blend?


----------



## Kristal (Dec 3, 2017)

Cotton

Red or Green


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 7, 2017)

Green




possibilities or probabilities?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Dec 7, 2017)

Possibilities


silk or cotton sheets?


----------



## Angel (Dec 10, 2017)

Cotton sheets.


Would you rather receive gifts or gift cards?


----------



## Kristal (Dec 10, 2017)

Gift Cards (with a check inside - lolol)

Real tree or Artificial tree (Christmas)


----------



## LumpySmile (Dec 14, 2017)

Real tree! Definitely. And cut from the forest, not bought from the tree lot! Even with all the lumps and flaws and sap and needles, there's nothing like it!

And the permit from the forest service only costs 8 bucks! 

Super bright LED Christmas lights or good old fashioned incandescents?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Dec 17, 2017)

Old fashioned incandesecents

nativity or no nativity


----------



## ODFFA (Dec 21, 2017)

I like the idea of an altar of some kind, even if only for the pure psychological implications of it: reminding yourself in creative, symbolic ways of things that are important to you. If nativity does that for someone, I vote nativity. Mine looks a little different 

Your ideal Christmas: all-out tinsel-tacular, or WTF -- why the fuss?


----------



## Angel (Dec 23, 2017)

Ideally, a beautifully decorated home ( but I just don't have the energy or inspiration to so anymore)

The shopping is done and gifts wrapped or are you a frantic last minute shopper?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 28, 2017)

The shopping is done and the gifts are wrapped



Eating out around the holidays or more cooking at home?


----------



## Angel (Dec 30, 2017)

swamptoad said:


> Eating out around the holidays or more cooking at home?



If ordering pizza to be delivered counts, then eating out.


Would you rather go out on New Year's eve or stay home?


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 30, 2017)

Stay home (too many bad drivers especially on New Years Eve.) :doh: 



Being around crowds of people or staying away from crowds of people?


----------



## Angel (Jan 1, 2018)

staying away from crowds of people


Do you make New Year's resolutions or not?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Jan 2, 2018)

Don't make them


Sunflowers or Daisies


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 3, 2018)

Daisies

Hot or iced tea?


----------



## Angel (Jan 4, 2018)

Now, hot tea.

When drinking something hot, do you hold the cup to warm your hands or sit the cup near by?


----------



## Ohio Lady (Jan 4, 2018)

sit the cup nearby


Angels or Fairies ?


----------



## Angel (Jan 4, 2018)

angels 

Cabin fever or Let It Snow!


----------



## Ohio Lady (Jan 4, 2018)

Cabin Fever


Dune Buggy or Go Cart?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 7, 2018)

Go Cart





Tap Water or Bottled Water?


----------



## ODFFA (Jan 10, 2018)

Definitely bottled. Tap is a bit risky lately with this drought we've got going on.

Ballet or Opera? (If you despise both, pretend you have a gun held to your head and you HAVE to choose one )


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2018)

Ballet 


_Music?_

Soft Rock or Hard Rock


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Jan 13, 2018)

swamptoad said:


> Ballet
> 
> 
> _Music?_
> ...



Soft Rock.

Duran Duran or Squeeze?


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 13, 2018)

Duran Duran



The Beatles or The Beach Boys?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 14, 2018)

The Beach Beatle Boys. 

Metallica or Mötley Crüe?


----------



## MattB (Jan 17, 2018)

Metallica, but I answered that after entering a time machine...destination 1987.

Lugosi or Karloff?


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 22, 2018)

Bela Karloff. 

Jumpscares or eerie music?


----------



## Munchausen (Jan 29, 2018)

Definitely eerie music for me.

Monsters you see, or monsters you don't?


----------



## MattB (Apr 26, 2018)

Monsters are no fun unless you see them.

Police Academy, or Police Academy 3.


----------



## swamptoad (May 4, 2018)

Police Academy!


80s kid movies or 90s kid movies?


----------



## Stephanie343 (May 9, 2018)

90’s kids movies ( Matilda, Hocus Pocus, My Girl.... need I say more!?)



Nintendo or Sony?


----------



## DragonFly (May 23, 2018)

Nintendo - last gaming system I ever tried. 



Facial, mani/ pedi or. Just a massage


----------



## swamptoad (May 24, 2018)

Massage, heh.


Wheel Of Fortune or Jeopardy?


----------



## Angel (May 25, 2018)

What is Jeopardy ?


Little Big Shots or Showtime at the Apollo ?


----------



## Killexia (Apr 11, 2019)

Uhmm... I dunno? 

Baby Got Back or Fat Bottomed Girls?


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2019)

Fat Bottomed Girls 



Netflix or Hulu?


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 26, 2019)

Netflix





Breakfast or dinner?


----------



## swamptoad (May 26, 2019)

Dinner


Music or Nature's Ambience


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 26, 2019)

Music 






Radio or television?


----------



## swamptoad (May 27, 2019)

Television (tough choice though!) gotta love both since we have fm, am, internet and satellite radio (am I missing anything else of radio ...lol)


smart phone games or console games?


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 27, 2019)

Smart phone






Galaxy or iPhone?


----------



## syabloveschub (May 27, 2019)

Funtastic curves said:


> Music
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Radio


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 27, 2019)

Prego or Ragu?


----------



## swamptoad (May 30, 2019)

Prego



Hand soap or hand sanitizer?


----------



## Funtastic curves (May 31, 2019)

Hand soap 





Coffee or tea?


----------



## swamptoad (May 31, 2019)

Tea


Morning or Night?


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jun 1, 2019)

Morning 





Cake or pie?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 1, 2019)

Cake (tough choice .. gotta love both!)



Popcorn or Corn chips?


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jun 2, 2019)

Corn chips, can't eat the first due to a medical condition.

Guacamole or salsa?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 2, 2019)

salsa


rainy days or sunny days?


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jun 2, 2019)

Sunny days (Everything's A-OK)





Gum or candy?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 3, 2019)

Candy 


Crushed ice or cubed ice?


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jun 4, 2019)

Crushed





Galaxy or iPhone?


----------



## wrenchboy (Jun 5, 2019)

Galaxy





Beer or liquor?


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2019)

Liquor. (Jagermeister)


Pepsi or Dr. Pepper?


----------



## wrenchboy (Jun 5, 2019)

Dr Pepper 



Fries or baked potato?


----------



## squeezablysoft (Jun 5, 2019)

Ooh, this one is so tough cause I honestly love potatoes in any and all forms but if I had to choose I'd have to go with tater sticks.

Paper or plastic? (Hint: This question can actually be about several different things)


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jun 6, 2019)

Plastic 




Home depot or Lowe's?


----------



## wrenchboy (Jun 6, 2019)

Lowes




City living or country living?


----------



## Shotha (Jun 7, 2019)

Food.

"Mashed potato or roast potato?"

"Both."


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jun 8, 2019)

City living 





Golf or tennis?


----------



## wrenchboy (Jun 8, 2019)

Golf



Tile or carpet flooring?


----------



## Lostonline040 (Jun 8, 2019)

Definitely Carpet.

(Because im suckin up wifi in a Subway) Subs toasted or cold cuts?


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jun 8, 2019)

Toasted 




White bread or wheat bread?


----------



## Angel (Jun 8, 2019)

white

mustard - yellow or brown?


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jun 9, 2019)

Yellow 





Red ketchup or green ketchup?


----------



## Shotha (Jun 9, 2019)

Logic.

Exclusive OR or inclusive OR? (Always the latter, when it comes to food choices.)


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 9, 2019)

Exclusive


Mayo or Miracle Whip?


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jun 9, 2019)

Miracle Whip





Whip cream or reddish whip?


----------



## Sidhuriel (Jun 10, 2019)

Whipped cream is yummy 

Oreo's or Custard Creams?


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jun 12, 2019)

Oreos 





Mustang or Camaro?


----------



## Volt01 (Jun 12, 2019)

Funtastic curves said:


> Oreos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mustang for sure, 1971–1973


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jun 12, 2019)

Movie theater or drive in?


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 19, 2019)

Drive in, but sadly, they are pretty much non-existent anymore. 

Potato salad or cupcakes?


----------



## Funtastic curves (Jun 19, 2019)

Cupcakes 





Train or plane?


----------



## Munchausen (Dec 3, 2020)

Right now, I think I'd go for the train

Black and white, or full color photographs?


----------



## RabbitScorpion (Dec 3, 2020)

Full color photographs.
(Even better: Stereo color slides!).

Raspberries or blueberries?


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 3, 2020)

Raspberries, because they are a perfect match with chocolate. 

Extrovert or introvert?


----------



## JenniBoo (Dec 3, 2020)

Introvert!

Sweet or spicy?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 3, 2020)

Sweet

I love chocolate!

Cats or dogs?


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 3, 2020)

Both!

Early bird or night owl?


----------



## Funtastic curves (Dec 3, 2020)

Early bird

Saturday morning breakfast or Sunday brunch


----------



## Munchausen (Dec 4, 2020)

Saturday morning breakfast (if we're flexible about times)

Left sock, or right


----------



## Tad (Dec 9, 2020)

I don't know why, but left sock.

Short-bread cookies or ginger-bread cookies?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 9, 2020)

Any of those are delicious!

Quantity or quality


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 10, 2020)

Depending on the circumstance, both can be equally as important. (If however it's pork crackling, then quantity )

Winter or summer?


----------



## Barrett (Dec 10, 2020)

Winter

Dark Chocolate or Milk Chocolate


----------



## Tad (Dec 10, 2020)

Dark chocolate!!!!!!

Artificial Christmas tree or once-living Christmas tree?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 10, 2020)

In both, the birds make a nest when we put it on the balcony!

Morning or night?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 10, 2020)

Night.


Tea or coffee?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Dec 10, 2020)

Tea (iced with lemon)

Top or bottom?


----------



## Aqw (Dec 10, 2020)

Bottom
Cold or hot


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 10, 2020)

Cold if it's weather, hot if it's chocolate.

Sunshine or moonlight?


----------



## Funtastic curves (Dec 11, 2020)

Sunshine

Television or Radio


----------



## Tad (Dec 11, 2020)

Funtastic curves said:


> Television or Radio



Radio

Swimming pool or beach?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 11, 2020)

Tad said:


> Radio
> 
> Swimming pool or beach?


beach 

half full or half empty


----------



## Aqw (Dec 11, 2020)

full
optimistic or pessimistic


----------



## Barrett (Dec 11, 2020)

Moonlight

Rain or Sunshine?


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 11, 2020)

Rain

Shoes or bare feet?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 11, 2020)

bare feet

online or offline?


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 11, 2020)

Me too!

Online

Scared of bugs or not scared of bugs (this includes spiders)?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 11, 2020)

not scared (disgusted but not scared)

salty or sweet popcorn?


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 11, 2020)

Salty

Light or heavy sleeper?


----------



## Barrett (Dec 11, 2020)

Bare feet.

Cats or Dogs?


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 11, 2020)

I love both, but have a soft spot for kitties. 

City or country?


----------



## FAinPA (Dec 16, 2020)

City

Charcoal or Gas?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 16, 2020)

Charcoal.

silver or gold?


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 16, 2020)

Silver for sure! Gold it too fancy for me 

Blue or Pink?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 16, 2020)

blue.

call or text message?


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 16, 2020)

It depends on who and the importance of the subject.

Smoker or non-smoker?


----------



## stampy (Dec 17, 2020)

cigarettes, meth, or crack no; medicinal marijuana, yes please, 

fat rolls as handwarmers or love handles?


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 17, 2020)

Love handles, because I love to grab hold of things. 

Books or tv?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 24, 2020)

both, each at it's time

train or plane?


----------



## Aqw (Dec 24, 2020)

DazzlingAnna said:


> both, each at it's time
> 
> train or plane?


Boat, but plane is very good also 
Christmas Eve or New Year's Eve?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 24, 2020)

New Year's Eve.

sunrise or sunset?


----------



## Aqw (Dec 24, 2020)

Hard, but still, sunrise
Beatles or Rolling Stones


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 24, 2020)

Rolling Stones

Indoors or outdoors?


----------



## MattB (Dec 27, 2020)

I saw the Rolling Stones inside. 

80's or 90's?


----------



## Jay78 (Dec 28, 2020)

90’s
Mustang or Camaro?


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 28, 2020)

I've no idea drive wise, but Mustang's look sexier (for a car).

Breakfast or dinner?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 28, 2020)

Dinner.

Coffee black or coffee with milk and/or sugar


----------



## Jay78 (Dec 28, 2020)

Milk and sugar 

fruit or vegetables


----------



## Fuzzy (Dec 29, 2020)

Veggies!

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 29, 2020)

coffee.

giraffe or zebra?


----------



## Jay78 (Dec 29, 2020)

Zebra 

belly or thighs


----------



## Aqw (Dec 29, 2020)

belly
rock or folk?


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 29, 2020)

It's a mood thing.

Astrology or astronomy?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 29, 2020)

As libra fixation to balance and harmony ... I'd go for astronomy.

Nutella - with or without butter?


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 29, 2020)

Nevermind. Skip me i was too slow


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 29, 2020)

Definitely without and thick on everything!

Baths or showers?


----------



## Jay78 (Dec 29, 2020)

Showers 

dark or milk chocolate?


----------



## littlefairywren (Dec 30, 2020)

I prefer dark, but don't mind a bit of milk. 

Butter or margarine? (Trying to think of intelligent and thoughtful questions, but this is as good as it's going to get today hehe).


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 30, 2020)

Butter.

Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Jay78 (Dec 30, 2020)

Saturday 

a welcome hug or a home cooked meal


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Dec 30, 2020)

welcome hug

getting serious now - in alphabetical order:

Star Trek or Star Wars


----------



## Jay78 (Dec 30, 2020)

Star Wars 

Luke or Rey


----------



## BigCutieDelilah (Dec 30, 2020)

Spicy

Summer or winter?


----------



## Barrett (Dec 31, 2020)

Winter

Deep Dish or New York style (pizza)?


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 16, 2021)

New York style, because there's more room for garlic bread

Ocean or still waters?


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 16, 2021)

Ocean waves roar but lull me to sleep

Mountains or lakes


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 16, 2021)

Mountains

Older or younger


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 17, 2021)

younger 

intelligent or funny?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 17, 2021)

Both

Lights on or lights off


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 17, 2021)

Lamplight 

Giving or receiving (presents)?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 17, 2021)

giving. 

Cooking or baking?


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 17, 2021)

Cooking 

Home made or store bought?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 17, 2021)

Home made

Chicken or lasagna


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 17, 2021)

lasagna ( no other option here )

singing or dancing?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 17, 2021)

Singing

Cards or dice


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 17, 2021)

Cards!

Driver or passenger?


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 17, 2021)

driver.
(And no comments from the passenger seat, please.)

beard or baby face?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 17, 2021)

I now have a beard but I have to change soon!

Online or in person


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 17, 2021)

one after another.

smell or taste?


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 17, 2021)

Both!

Camping or hotels?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 17, 2021)

Hotels

DVD or streaming


----------



## Monster (Jan 18, 2021)

Streaming!

Hot cocoa or hot cider?


----------



## SSBHM (Jan 18, 2021)

hot cocoa

walking or talking


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 18, 2021)

Talking 

Fire places or ducted heating?


----------



## Colonial Warrior (Jan 18, 2021)

Fire places are so romantic!

Hot chocolate or cold chocolate


----------



## Jay78 (Jan 18, 2021)

Chocolate milk (cold chocolate) 

mayonnaise or salad dressing


----------



## DazzlingAnna (Jan 18, 2021)

Mayonnaise. 

Socks or barefoot?


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 18, 2021)

Barefoot (I hate shoes!)

Breakfast, lunch or dinner? (I know it's a three part, but you can't leave one out )


----------



## Jay78 (Jan 18, 2021)

Dinner 

Saturday or Sunday


----------



## littlefairywren (Jan 18, 2021)

Both

With or without subtitles?


----------



## Jay78 (Jan 18, 2021)

Without I read too slow 

driver or passenger


----------



## Monster (Jan 24, 2021)

Passenger, but only shotgun! 

Mittens or gloves?


----------



## jrose123 (Jan 24, 2021)

wvjenna said:


> K guys...time to find out what ya'll like! I'll start us out with a "this or that" question, next person answers it and posts their own question.
> 
> Plain or peanut M&M's?
> 
> Jennifer


Plain.
Lights on or Lights off?


----------



## jrose123 (Jan 24, 2021)

Jay78 said:


> Without I read too slow
> 
> driver or passenger


Shotgun.
City or Country?


----------

